# 

## grzegorz_si

Witam
Mam ułożoną kostkę piccola pastello i akropol kasztan. Po kilku miesiącach użytkowania (przeżyło zimę i trochę opadów) zauważyłem, wymyte krawędzie tych kostek. Są jakby skruszałe. Problem dotyczy tylko kostek kupionych przeze mnie jako pierwsze. W przypadku kostek dokupionych po kilku miesiącach jest w porządku.
Poniżej zdjęcia. Pierwsze z nich przedstawia kostki, które wyglądają prawidłowo. Krawędzie są ostre, są kanty.
Pozostałe dwa to piccola i akropol, jak widać ze skruszałymi krawędziami.
Kostka leży sobie ułożona około 7-8 miesięcy. Kupiona w lipcu 2011r.
Czy ktoś miał może podobne doświadczenia z Libetem?
Wydaje mi się, że coś jest jednak nie tak. Wybrałem Libet, bo kojarzył mi się z wysoką jakością. Z resztą w mojej okolicy ta firma ma bardzo dobrą opinię i te kostki po prostu ludzie tutaj układają najczęściej, mimo ceny. 
Czy to co prezentują zdjęcia to jakiś nowy "standard" w jakości tych produktów czy jak? Na ekspozycjach i u innych ludzi takich rzeczy nie widziałem.
Spotkaliście się z czymś takim?
Zaznaczam, że nie jest to kostka fabrycznie postarzana, czy obijana.

----------


## Blechert

Ta kostka występuje w 2 odmianach. Normalnej i postarzanej. Ze zdjęć wygląda to tak jakbyś miał obie wersje na jednym placu.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ta kostka występuje w 2 odmianach. Normalnej i postarzanej. Ze zdjęć wygląda to tak jakbyś miał obie wersje na jednym placu.


Ale te kostki nie mają obijanych brzegów, te brzegi są skruszałe. Też myślałem tak jak Ty, ale postarzana piccola wygląda zupełnie inaczej. Oglądałem wczoraj specjalnie na wystawkach.
Akropol kasztan widziałem tylko w jednej wersji - z ostrymi kantami, tutaj z 90% kantów jest wymyta.

----------


## Blechert

Jeśli się same rozpadają, to co tu dużo mówić. Pewnie brak jakiegoś składnika albo robili na mrozie.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Jeśli się same rozpadają, to co tu dużo mówić. Pewnie brak jakiegoś składnika albo robili na mrozie.


No właśnie o tyle dziwne, że rozpadać to się (chyba) nie rozpadają, tylko te kanty tak "zmurszały". 
Rodzi to jednak pewne obawy co do trwałości całego wyrobu...

----------


## lukep3

czyli prawdziwy "kasztan"  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> czyli prawdziwy "kasztan"


No fajnie, ale dla mnie to nie jest śmieszne, bo tania ta kostka nie była + koszty ułożenia robią razem niebagatelną sumę.
Jeżeli ktoś miał podobne doświadczenia z Libetem to proszę napiszcie. 
Zgłoszę reklamację, ale jak znam życie w tym kraju to producenci generalnie mają w nosie odpowiedzialność za swoje produkty i doszukują się zawsze powodów do nieuwzględnienia reklamacji. 
Ciekawe czy się dowiem, że "produkt jest najwyższej jakości a wskazane właściwości tylko nadają charakteru całości i są naturalnym efektem".
Kurde jestem trochę rozgoryczony, kostka robiona pod stodołą więcej wytrzymuje...

----------


## lukep3

ciekawe jakbyś ściągnął do siebie przedstawiciela handlowego tej firmy i go przycisnął do ściany - może by się wypowiedział....też jestem przed położeniem kostki i już zaczynam się obawiać..

----------


## grzegorz_si

> ciekawe jakbyś ściągnął do siebie przedstawiciela handlowego tej firmy i go przycisnął do ściany - może by się wypowiedział....też jestem przed położeniem kostki i już zaczynam się obawiać..


Słuchaj, mój przypadek może być odosobniony, taki "przypadek przy pracy", tylko cholera za TE pieniądze takich przypadków być nie powinno. 
Libet zawsze miał dobrą opinię, ja mogłem mieć pecha. Na pewno tak tego nie zostawię, bo na forsie nie śpię. Zobaczymy czy marka jest warta swojej renomy czy nie. PROSTE.
Co maja u Ciebie układać konkretnie?

----------


## lukep3

zastanawiałem się nad granitem ale te metry.....(ok 300)...więc bedzie chyba betonowa może z posypką....

----------


## Balto

To co się dzieje - może być spowodowane i pewnie jest błędem w produkcji - tak się dzieje jeżeli wierzchnia warstwa jest n.p. zbyt sucha, słaba etc i po wyjściu z maszynerii trzyma się jako tako. Ewidentnie jest to wina producenta - pytanie ile lat gwarancji dawali na kostkę?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> To co się dzieje - może być spowodowane i pewnie jest błędem w produkcji - tak się dzieje jeżeli wierzchnia warstwa jest n.p. zbyt sucha, słaba etc i po wyjściu z maszynerii trzyma się jako tako. Ewidentnie jest to wina producenta - pytanie ile lat gwarancji dawali na kostkę?


Od daty zakupu nie upłynął nawet rok.

----------


## Balto

To spróbuj zareklamować ciekawe co z tego wyjdzie....

----------


## kawia2

Dzień dobry 

Jestem współpracownikiem Libetu. Proszę o kontakt na priva. Przekażę informację właściwym osobom w firmie. Przyjrzymy się bliżej temu przypadkowi, bo z pewnością tego wymaga.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Jestem współpracownikiem Libetu. Proszę o kontakt na priva. Przekażę informację właściwym osobom w firmie. Przyjrzymy się bliżej temu przypadkowi, bo z pewnością tego wymaga.


Kontakt wysłany.
Sprawę zgłosiłem dzisiaj u sprzedawcy, ten z kolei stwierdził, że i tak będzie się kontaktował z Libetem.
Dziękuję za zainteresowanie i mam nadzieję, że to nie dowcip.
Oglądałem na składzie kostkę podobno 8 letnią Akropol i ma ładne, ostre kanty i generalnie trzyma się nieźle, więc coś na rzeczy jednak jest, nie wspominając o Piccoli.
Napiszę jak się sprawy będą miały.

----------


## VIP Jacek

no i wiadomo coś w tym temacie?
Zamierzam kupić Natulita i Romano w wersji obijanej.
Byłem ostatnio w hurtowni kostki brukowej i pani stwierdziła, że firma Libet, to jedna z lepszych firm. 
Wiadomo, sprzedawcy chwalą wszystko to co w danej chwili chce kupić klient.
Myślę, że twój przypadek jest nieliczny i firma podejdzie do tego odpowiedzialnie.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> no i wiadomo coś w tym temacie?
> Zamierzam kupić Natulita i Romano w wersji obijanej.
> Byłem ostatnio w hurtowni kostki brukowej i pani stwierdziła, że firma Libet, to jedna z lepszych firm. 
> Wiadomo, sprzedawcy chwalą wszystko to co w danej chwili chce kupić klient.
> Myślę, że twój przypadek jest nieliczny i firma podejdzie do tego odpowiedzialnie.


Na razie wygląda to tak:
Sprzedawca zgłosił sprawę w Libecie, pani, która tutaj pisała również, z tego co mi wiadomo, "zadziałała" i pojawił się u mnie pan, zajmujący się tego typu reklamacjami.
Porobił zdjęcia, z oczywistych względów nie chciał wypowiadać się na temat tego, jak firma to potraktuje. 
Stwierdził, że takie coś widzi dopiero drugi raz i że klient ma być zadowolony a Libet nie jest firmą z garażu.
Na razie tyle. Czekam na odpowiedź. Również liczę na pozytywne rozwiązanie: dla mnie koszty zakupu kostki i jej położenia to duży wydatek, ale dla takiego Libetu to raczej niewiele - tak myślę.
Nie nakręcam się zbytni, ale na pewno tego tak nie daruję. Generalnie czekam.
Również liczę na odpowiedzialność firmy.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Witam
Niektórzy forumowicze pytają jak się skończyła reklamacja o której tutaj piszę. 
Na razie sprawa zaczyna się, że tak powiem "klarować". Jeszcze nie będę pisał nic na temat konkretów, puki nie będę ich pewny. 

Jak tylko cokolwiek będzie już wiadomo,  dam znać.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Cały czas czekam, a tymczasem mam wrażenie, że proces postępuje.
Po ostatnich ulewnych deszczach i upałach wydaje mi się, że kostka jeszcze bardziej się "zestarzała".
Poniżej zdjęcia. Przypomnę, że kostka ma tylko kilka miesięcy. Nie poznaję swojej ślicznej kosteczki, którą tutaj niedawno komuś zachwalałem ;(

----------


## lukep3

rzeczywiście bardziej postarzaną przypomina...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> rzeczywiście bardziej postarzaną przypomina...


No, "zestarzała" się w trybie przyśpieszonym. 
Może Libet wykorzysta mój przypadek i opracuje nową technologię postarzania kostki...

----------


## lukep3

> No, "zestarzała" się w trybie przyśpieszonym. 
> Może Libet wykorzysta mój przypadek i opracuje nową technologię postarzania kostki...


szkoda że takie eksperymenty kosztują...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> szkoda że takie eksperymenty kosztują...


No szkoda, zwłaszcza że z mojej kieszeni. Kostka to kilkanaście tys zł + koszt samego ułożenia tej kostki (bez podbudowy) razem z obrzeżami i materiałami (beton) i demontaż to drugie tyle + jeszcze trochę. 
Ehhh zobaczymy. Puki co czekam licząc na uczciwość producenta, wtedy wszystko uda się spokojnie bez nerwów załatwić.

Nie sądzę, aby firma była na tyle biedna, żeby nie poczuć się w obowiązku naprawić swój błąd.

Chwalą się w końcu certyfikatami "Przedsiębiorstwo Fair Play 2011",  "Solidna Firma 2011",  "Jakość Roku 2011" . 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Balto

grzegorz: nie ciesz się ileś tych certyfikatów można kupić. Polega to na tym, że płacisz firmie za zgłoszenie, płacisz za badanie i płacisz za dyplom... a na dyplomie masz co chcesz...

----------


## lukep3

naprawią naprawią...a dużo tej kostki masz?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> grzegorz: nie ciesz się ileś tych certyfikatów można kupić. Polega to na tym, że płacisz firmie za zgłoszenie, płacisz za badanie i płacisz za dyplom... a na dyplomie masz co chcesz...


Nie cieszę się. To była taka gorzka ironia z nutką nadziei...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> naprawią naprawią...a dużo tej kostki masz?


Ponad 270 m^2, ale robota nie była łatwa: nierówny teren, sporo łuczków, duży "wzorek" na środku do tego kupa obrzeży.

----------


## Balto

grzegorz: w teorii powinno być tak - producent spartolił - producent płaci... N.b. mniej więcej z tego powodu cement w workach tej samej klasy w porównaniu do luzu [szary, prod. polskiej] ma się jak ziemia do nieba...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> grzegorz: w teorii powinno być tak - producent spartolił - producent płaci...


Tak powinno być, pytanie tylko dlaczego tak nie jest?
Dlaczego ciągle siedzę z wadliwą kostką i nikomu się nie śpieszy do zamknięcia sprawy?

----------


## Balto

grzegorz: sprawa jest prosta jak drut - bo jeżeli uznano by jedną reklamację, to należałoby wydać kilkadziesiąt tysięcy na ułożenie nopwej, a z drugiej nie wiadomo czy te tysiące dałoby się obrócić jako chwyt marketingowy...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> grzegorz: sprawa jest prosta jak drut - bo jeżeli uznano by jedną reklamację, to należałoby wydać kilkadziesiąt tysięcy na ułożenie nopwej, a z drugiej nie wiadomo czy te tysiące dałoby się obrócić jako chwyt marketingowy...


Podobno mój przypadek jest wyjątkowo rzadkim. Mając też na uwadze zapewnienie, że firma Libet "nie jest firmą z garażu", mniemam , że stać ich na wydanie dwudziestu kilku tysięcy złotych klientowi, który został narażony na koszty w związku z tym, że sprzedano mu bubel.

Na pewno korzystniej jest być wobec klienta uczciwym i takie reklamacje załatwiać uczciwie, niż robić klienta w balona i migać się od pełnej odpowiedzialności.

Druga sprawa: uczciwość w postępowaniu wobec klientów szczególnie w załatwianiu reklamacji jest najlepszym chwytem marketingowym jaki można sobie wymyślić.
Żadne miliony wrzucone w durne reklamówki tego nie zapewnią.

----------


## grzegorz_si

"Etyka biznesu
Jako przedsiębiorstwo Libet zawsze i w każdej sytuacji stara się postępować fair - zarówno w stosunku do klientów, pracowników, jak i współpracujących z firmą organizacji. Przekłada się to na codzienną rzetelność, uczciwość, wiarygodność, przestrzeganie praw konsumenta i zasad wolnej konkurencji. O skuteczności tych starań najwięcej mówią tytuły, jakimi zostaliśmy wyróżnieni choćby tylko w ostatnim czasie – SOLIDNA FIRMA, PRZEDSIĘBIORSTWO FAIR PLAY, SOLIDNY PRACODAWCA, JAKOŚĆ ROKU 2010."

Za www.libet.pl - żona mi znalazła

----------


## Balto

grzegorz: ja też mam firmę i raz w roku proponują mi udział w programie z fair play w nazwie, z różnymi końcówkami - płacę - przychodzą badają, robię jakieś programy obsługi akceptowane przez badających płacę za raport i dostaję dyplom... chcesz masz.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> grzegorz: ja też mam firmę i raz w roku proponują mi udział w programie z fair play w nazwie, z różnymi końcówkami - płacę - przychodzą badają, robię jakieś programy obsługi akceptowane przez badających płacę za raport i dostaję dyplom... chcesz masz.


Balto, wiem o co Ci chodzi, ja też to znam. Jak pisałem gdzieś wcześniej, miałem jeszcze nadzieję na pokojowe załatwienie sprawy i proszę: 
Dzisiaj telefon od sympatycznej pani z Libetu (to ona tutaj pisała) z zapewnieniem, że sprawa będzie załatwiona tak jak trzeba, na razie bez szczegółów, ale ma być OK  :smile: 
Pożyjemy, zobaczymy, niemniej jednak optymizm powrócił. Może jednak marka coś w tym kraju znaczy?  :smile:

----------


## leszekb12

Witam serdecznie

Od lat prowadzę firmę brukarską więc mam doświadczenie w branży. Moim skromnym zdaniem należało by wziąć pod uwagę jakość wykonanej podbudowy, oraz sposób utwardzania kostki maszyną. Bardzo często z lenistwa brukarzy nie jest zakładany element ochronny czyli guma. I dlatego też kostka wygląda jak wygląda. Jednym słowem trafił pan na "fachowców". Co do jakości kostki Libet nie mam zastrzeżeń, jeśli nawet była jakaś reklamacja to została pozytywnie załatwiona.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Witam serdecznie
> 
> Od lat prowadzę firmę brukarską więc mam doświadczenie w branży. Moim skromnym zdaniem należało by wziąć pod uwagę jakość wykonanej podbudowy, oraz sposób utwardzania kostki maszyną. Bardzo często z lenistwa brukarzy nie jest zakładany element ochronny czyli guma. I dlatego też kostka wygląda jak wygląda. Jednym słowem trafił pan na "fachowców". Co do jakości kostki Libet nie mam zastrzeżeń, jeśli nawet była jakaś reklamacja to została pozytywnie załatwiona.


Leszekb, nie wiem kim jesteś i skąd jesteś, ale mam nadzieję, że nie sprzedawcą mojej kostki  :wink: 
Wybacz, ale nie masz racji.
1. Podbudowa i jej jakość jest bez zastrzeżeń bo sam nadzorowałem pracę. Gwarantuję Ci, że jest przygotowana na dużo większe obciążenia niż ta kostka.
Z resztą co ma wykruszanie się i wymywanie przez wodę brzegów kostki z tym wspólnego? 
2. Guma pod zagęszczarką była, bo przy dobijaniu kostek też byłem. Z resztą sam pilnowałem całości prac osobiście.
Nie obrażaj też fachowców którzy to robili bo ja lepszych od nich tutaj nie spotkałem a trochę prac i ekip w życiu widziałem.

Jeżeli przeczytasz dokładnie wątek to doczytasz się też fragmentu o tym, że podobny efekt rozpadających się brzegów kostki występuje na kostkach, które nie były montowane, tylko leżały sobie całą zimę na palecie. 
Dla mnie ewidentnie nie przetrwały zimy.
Z resztą widać po kostkach, że nie są porozbijane, ani porysowane tylko po prostu się rozsypują im brzegi. Dosyć szybko też tracą kolor w porównaniu to tych, które mają znajomi.

Jak zostanie rozpatrzona moja reklamacja to jeszcze nie wiem. Na razie wiem tylko jedno: reklamacja jest uznana za zasadną to raz. Libet przyznał że był błąd produkcyjny czy też technologiczny (nie pamiętam, bo mi sprzedawca nie dał tego pisma) to dwa.
Co dalej? Nie wiem, ale czekam niecierpliwie. Jeżeli twierdzisz, że Twoje reklamacje zawsze były uczciwie załatwiane, to jestem spokojny. Oby tak było w moim przypadku, bo inwestycja tania nie była.

----------


## Blechert

leszekb12 - co Ty wygadujesz? Ty brukarzem? Brak gumy na maszynie powoduje jedynie drapanie kostki a nie takie coś, a podbudowa jakie ma tu znaczenie? Chyba jak piernik do wiatraka.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> leszekb12 - co Ty wygadujesz? Ty brukarzem? Brak gumy na maszynie powoduje jedynie drapanie kostki a nie takie coś, a podbudowa jakie ma tu znaczenie? Chyba jak piernik do wiatraka.


Dzięki za wsparcie. Co do tożsamości leszkab12 to mam pewne podejrzenia, bo tą gadkę o ubijaniu kostki już słyszałem.
Z resztą, szanowny leszek raczył dotychczas jednego jedynego posta wysłać akurat tutaj i akurat takiego.
Generalnie nie lubię, jak się ze mnie idiotę robi a zdaje się że to chyba ma miejsce.

----------


## ellaj

Blechert, jezeli brak gumy powoduje tylko drapanie kostki, to moze ta u moich rodzicow tez jest jakas "zlezala" sie sie tak wyraze i dlatego pokruszyly sie brzegi przy kladzeniu.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Blechert, jezeli brak gumy powoduje tylko drapanie kostki, to moze ta u moich rodzicow tez jest jakas "zlezala" sie sie tak wyraze i dlatego pokruszyly sie brzegi przy kladzeniu.


Brak gumy może pouszkadzać kostki, np. może się co nieco odłupać, ukruszyć. Generalnie Twój przypadek i mój to dwie odrębne rzeczy. Wystarczyło porównać zdjęcia. Ja porozbijanych kostek nie mam. W moich po czasie same brzegi się rozpadły, bez względu na to, czy była ubijana czy też leżała sobie na palecie.

Powiem Ci szczerze, że w Twoim przypadku na prawdę nie widzę problemu. Może dlatego, że zdjęcia które podałeś tego nie oddają.
Przy ubijaniu czasem zdarzy się, że coś się odłupie. Brukarz powinien wtedy taką kostkę wymienić i po zawodach.
Ważne też, żeby ubijać kostkę pozamiataną a nie taką, na której leży piasek, śmieci patyki itp.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Blechert

Jeżdżąc maszyną na chama lub za ciężką maszyną (żeby wyrównać górki), da się rozwalić kostki ale nie w ten sposób. Zwykle na białych smugach kończą się uszkodzenia.

----------


## ellaj

Grzegorz, wiem, ze u Ciebie zupelnie inna sytuacja z ta kostka. 
Staram sie jedynie ustalic czy mogla sie tak uszkodzic przy kladzeniu, bo jezeli nie to moze tez przyczyna jest wada techniczna.

Blechert, zobacz tutaj te kostke, prosze. 
Czy to wina dobijania bez gumy?

----------


## Blechert

Białymi obtarciami bym się nie przejmował, bo z czasem białe przestanie być białe. Za to widzę tu miejsca zmasakrowane. Tak jakby ktoś w jednym miejscu mocno walił maszyną, aż pękła jedna podłużna płytka a kilka jest mocno obłupanych. Obłupania mogły powstać wcześniej, w trakcie transportu albo w trakcie nadmiernego jeżdżenia maszyną. Trzeba je wymienić i tyle. Zwykle jest trochę materiału na górkę. Chwila roboty i po sprawie.

----------


## ellaj

Dzieki Blechert.
Kostka byla cala, nieuszkodzona, bo tato pamieta, jak zdejmowal z palety.
Czyli uszkodzila sie w trakcie ubijania.
Najgorsze, ze wlasnie nic nie zostalo, tzn. zostaly inne wielkosci.

----------


## VIP Jacek

a ja jestem szczęśliwym użytkownikiem kostki Libet, czym więcej obić i wyszczerbień tym lepiej.
Fachowcy, jak zaczęli wyjmować kostkę z big bagów, to 80 % zaczęli  odrzucać.  :stir the pot: 
Także, jak dla mnie kostka super.
Czym więcej zniszczona tym lepiej.
 :sleep:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> a ja jestem szczęśliwym użytkownikiem kostki Libet, czym więcej obić i wyszczerbień tym lepiej.
> Fachowcy, jak zaczęli wyjmować kostkę z big bagów, to 80 % zaczęli  odrzucać. 
> Także, jak dla mnie kostka super.
> Czym więcej zniszczona tym lepiej.


Super! Tylko, ja nie miałem kostki, która była "postarzana" i takiej nie chciałem.
Co więcej, jak Twoja kostka kostka zacznie się powoli sypać jak moja to będziesz też zadowolony? Bo otarć i obić na niej nie ma.
Przy okazji: na mojej kostce teraz pojawiają się paskudne, rdzawe plamy. Przyglądnąłem się temu z bliska i wygląda na to, że w betonie znajdują się małe kawałki metalu (to nie żart), który rdzewieje. Wstawię potem kilka fotek.
Z czego oni mieszają ten beton?
Podsumowując: ciesz się, bo nie wszyscy mieli takie szczęście kupując kostkę brukową Libetu poszukaj na forach, zdziwisz się.

Jak będę miał chwilę to napiszę dokładnie jak wyglądają reklamacje u autoryzowanych przedstawicieli firmy LIBET i zachowanie samych pracowników firmy z certyfikatem "fair play", bo wygląda na to, że sprawa się pociągnie jeszcze parę miesięcy.
A ja naiwnie wierzyłem, że będzie inaczej  :smile: 
Cóż, głupota nie boli.

----------


## VIP Jacek

wiem o co chodzi.  :roll eyes: 
Twoja kostka powinna być idealna.

----------


## mirma

Grzegorz_si, chciałbym Cię prosić o informację  czy problem z Twoją kostką jest jednostkowy i dotyczy małej parti kostki. Czy też wg Ciebie problem  z tą kostka jest powtarzalny.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> wiem o co chodzi. 
> Twoja kostka powinna być idealna.


Oglądałeś zdjęcia?

----------


## VIP Jacek

> Oglądałeś zdjęcia?


ja Cię rozumiem, śledzę wątek od początku.
moja kostka jest postarzana, specjalnie poobijana i wyszczerbiona, a Twoja powinna być idealna, gładka i cała.
Myślę i mam nadzieję, że firma Libet w końcu załatwi reklamację pozytywnie dla Ciebie.

----------


## Nadulka

No to teraz mnie wystraszyliście.
Właśnie zdecydowałam się na kostkę Libetu akropol szara i grafit.
Ale mam nadzieję że będzie ok,od kilku dni szukałam czegoś fajnego i za rozsądne pieniądze.

P.S.jakoś bardzo długo ta reklamacja jest rozpatrywana!
      pisz jak już coś będzie wiadomu!

----------


## grzegorz_si

> No to teraz mnie wystraszyliście.
> Właśnie zdecydowałam się na kostkę Libetu akropol szara i grafit.
> Ale mam nadzieję że będzie ok,od kilku dni szukałam czegoś fajnego i za rozsądne pieniądze.
> 
> P.S.jakoś bardzo długo ta reklamacja jest rozpatrywana!
>       pisz jak już coś będzie wiadomu!


Ja po swoich doświadczeniach tej "jakości roku 2011" nie polecam. Robisz, co chcesz. Moim zdaniem koszty montażu kostki są zbyt duże, żeby ryzykować.
Wpisz sobie w googlu hasło "Libet reklamacja".  
Co widzimy? Znowu akropol?
Klient zadowolony z tego, jak go traktowano, za to, że sprzedano mu bubel?

----------


## grzegorz_si

Dodaję kilka fotek, które pokazują o co tak naprawdę chodzi.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Jak widać praca nie jest łatwa, ale zrobiona jest bardzo starannie i ładnie. Docinki są bardzo dobrze wykonane, łuki, ich płynność, kostka jest położona równo. 
W życiu nie widziałem tak perfekcyjnie ułożonej palisady, czy samego kravento. Goście z Kravento cackali się praktycznie półtora dnia, wszystko na klinikach podbierane na milimetry.
Łezka z palisady: łuki wytyczane drucikami, zejścia (schodki) równe. Płytek w łazience nie mam tak ładnie położonych, jak ułożoną palisadę.
Jest to praca jednej z najlepszych ekip, którą widziałem w akcji a trochę ich miałem przyjemność oglądać. Oczywiście ekipa z wyższej półki, to i cena też.
Blechert z pewnością potwierdzi, że wykonanie takiej pracy nie powierza się ekipom od przemysłówki.

----------


## Balto

Z tego wynika, że jest to naprawdę wina producenta, wynikająca z tego, że albo jechał "po zerze" dodając piasek lub żwir i zgarniając wszystko co było po drodze, albo skusili się na tani piasek "niepłukany" [lub żwir] i nie udało się go tak wykorzystać by nic nie wychodziło.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Jak wygląda sprawa reklamacji to napiszę ze szczególikami, bo sprawa zaczyna być bulwersująca, jak znajdę chwilę, bo będzie epopeja. Dla przyszłych pokoleń ku przestrodze mam nadzieję.
TO jednak na spokojnie bo jeszcze mnie tłucze w środku  :sad:

----------


## ellaj

Grzegorz, slicznie to wszystko wyglada u Ciebie.
Pomijajac, oczywiscie fakt wady kostki.

----------


## Nadulka

No to teraz mam klina co robić hmm?....
rozmawiałam z wieloma wykonawcami i bardzo chwalą właśnie Libet,więc mam nadzieję że to była wpadka firmy i to naprawią :smile: 
 Bardzo ładnie to u Ciebie wygląda,no i powierzchnia imponująca :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> No to teraz mam klina co robić hmm?....
> rozmawiałam z wieloma wykonawcami i bardzo chwalą właśnie Libet,więc mam nadzieję że to była wpadka firmy i to naprawią
>  Bardzo ładnie to u Ciebie wygląda,no i powierzchnia imponująca


Firma wpadki nie naprawi. Właśnie się wypięli tyłkiem.

----------


## Blechert

Faktycznie, łuki i proste linie brukarzom wyszły bardzo ładnie. Postarali się :smile:

----------


## Nadulka

> Firma wpadki nie naprawi. Właśnie się wypięli tyłkiem.


Czy to już pewne?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Czy to już pewne?


To, że firma się wypina jest pewne. To czy to naprawią też, bo ugoda z tą firmą nie jest możliwa. Warunki jakie wraz ze sprzedawcą przedstawiają są po prostu skandaliczne i po prostu bezczelne.

Generalnie teksty "nie jesteśmy firmą z garażu" i "Chętnie Panu pomogę i popilotuję sprawę", oraz "Pozostaje mi wyrazić nadzieję, że Pana kłopot związany z niesatysfakcjonującym produktem (mam nadzieję, że skala problemu jest niewielka i nastręcza codziennych frustracji) zostanie niebawem rozwiązany." 

Można wrzucić między bajki.

Ponieważ na koniec otrzymałem coś takiego:

"W realizacji reklamacji zawsze pośredniczy sprzedający i to on, nie producent jest stroną w sprawie (czegokolwiek ten zakup by nie dotyczył).

Wszelkie szczegóły uzgadniane są ze sprzedawcą.

Jeśli ma Pan życzenie o coś dopytać lub nie pamięta Pan propozycji sprzedawcy, podaję nr bezpośredni p. XXXX, tel  xxxxx."

Czyli byłem durniem wierząc, że próba ugody ze sprzedawcą, przy udziale producenta cokolwiek rozwiąże. Zaznaczam, że strona producenta sama zgłosiła się do mnie.

Gdybym ciągnął sprawę od początku bez ugody, tak jak to przewiduje polskie prawo, już biegałbym po nowej kostce i sprawa byłaby zamknięta.

----------


## grzegorz_si

A co przewiduje polskie prawo?
Ano to co poniżej.

Art. 8.2 Nieodpłatność naprawy i wymiany w rozumieniu ust. 1 oznacza, że sprzedawca ma również obowiązek zwrotu kosztów poniesionych przez kupującego, w szczególności kosztów demontażu, dostarczenia, robocizny, materiałów oraz ponownego zamontowania i uruchomienia.

Art. 12. 1. W przypadku zaspokojenia roszczeń wynikających z niezgodności towaru konsumpcyjnego z umową sprzedawca może dochodzić odszkodowania od któregokolwiek z poprzednich sprzedawców, jeżeli wskutek jego działania lub zaniechania towar był niezgodny z umową sprzedaży konsumenckiej. Do odpowiedzialności odszkodowawczej stosuje się przepisy Kodeksu cywilnego o skutkach niewykonania zobowiązań.

----------


## firewall

To teraz musisz podjąć walkę w sądzie ze sprzedawcą. A swoją drogą dobrze że mamy FM. Można dowiedzieć się trochę ciekawych rzeczy o polskich firmach i ich podejściu do klienta.
Myślałem o budowie podjazdu z kostek Libetu, ale teraz skreślam ich z listy. To już druga firma z której nie dam zarobić. Pierwszą skreśliłem Jan-Gaz (rekuperatory) po wystąpieniach producenta w jednym z wątków FM (dam zarobić holendrom).
Może gdy zaczną takim firmom spadać obroty zaczną zwracać uwagę na klientów i liczyć się z nimi.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> To teraz musisz podjąć walkę w sądzie ze sprzedawcą. A swoją drogą dobrze że mamy FM. Można dowiedzieć się trochę ciekawych rzeczy o polskich firmach i ich podejściu do klienta.


Podam Ci przykład gościa, który spartolił mi kominek. 
Wystarczył jeden telefon, gościu na drugi dzień był u mnie w domu. Pół godziny pertraktacji, bez pisemek, prawników, sądu, straszenia.
Facet przyznał, że dał ciała, zaproponował przebudowę. Podziękowałem, twierdząc, że straciłem do niego zaufanie.
Gościu grzecznie przyznał, że mnie rozumie, przeprosił, kazał wybrać drugiego wykonawcę, wycenić robotę i przysłać sobie tą wycenę.

Tydzień później miałem pieniądze na koncie: 4500 zł. Wystarczyło na przebudowę i ponowne malowanie pokoju.
Koleś był partaczem, ale uczciwie zwrócił kwotę, która pewnie była wyższa od jego miesięcznych zarobków. Zachował twarz i czyste konto. Bez stresu, zgrzytania zębami.

Taki facet mający firmę "w garażu".

----------


## Nadulka

Ale to producent daje gwarancje,a nie sprzedawca.
Nie odpuszczaj!

----------


## Balto

Sprawa na mój gust jest prosta - po prostu próbują się wykpić, a sprzedawca bezpośredni zażąda dowodu sprzedaży, a potem odeśle cię do Libetu - bo tak naprawdę on nie ma nic do tego, że producent ową kostkę spartolił w sensie jakości, on był pośrednikiem.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Sprawa na mój gust jest prosta - po prostu próbują się wykpić, a sprzedawca bezpośredni zażąda dowodu sprzedaży, a potem odeśle cię do Libetu - bo tak naprawdę on nie ma nic do tego, że producent ową kostkę spartolił w sensie jakości, on był pośrednikiem.


Odnośnie gwarancji producenta: w Libecie takie coś moim zdaniem nie istnieje, albo istnieje tylko ATRAPA gwarancji. Albo się wykpiwają z byle powodu, albo jak już to oddają kostkę na wymianę BEZ kosztów wymiany, lub najtańszą (to po łasce) ekipą, jaka jest pod ręką. Pytanie tylko kto jest na tyle naiwny, żeby na podwórko puścić najtańszą ekipę z łapanki, bez nadzoru?
Bo jaki to nadzór, skoro kasę tym ludziom płaci ktoś inny. Przyjdą, zrobią, pójdą a jak robotę spartolą to co?

W moim przypadku sprzedawca NIE jest pośrednikiem. Zgłosiłem reklamację z tytułu odpowiedzialności za niezgodność towaru z umową - przede mną odpowiada sprzedawca a przed sprzedawcą producent.

Oczywiście, gdyby mieli odrobinę honoru to już dawno byłoby pozamiatane, z przeprosinami itp. 

Reklamacja jest uznana za zasadną, bo do dwóch tygodni sprzedawca nie ustosunkował się do reklamacji. Nikt z Libetu mu nie doradził, a pismo widzieli, bo do nich je wysłał - profesjonalizm w pełnym wydaniu.
Teraz pozostaje mi wymienić kostkę i kosztami obciążyć sprzedawcę a sprzedawca z kolei może egzekwować te koszty od Libetu - jak o tym pomyślę to mnie skręca. 
Znowu burdel, logistycznie to wszystko pogodzić: przywóz nowej, wywózka starej, nie ma miejsca na składowanie wszystkiego, więc po częściach, rycie betonu i obrzeży, wywóz tego gruzu (będzie w pieron), wykopy, niszczenie trawnika, zakładanie nowego. Na wszystko zbierać rachuneczki a potem egzekwować ich zwrot.

Szlak by trafił. AAAAAAAAAA!!!!

----------


## IKaWu

Obserwowałam temat i współczuje Ci tych kosztów i użerania się .
Mogę tylko jedno : nie chcę mieć rozpadającej się kostki.
Skreślam Libet -a tak mi sie podobały płyty tarasowe Impressio...

----------


## Blechert

Sprawdziłem poczytność tego wątku. Jest potężna. Za kilka lat będzie gigantyczna. Nawet jeśli ta firma wygra z Tobą w sądzie przy pomocy ciętych prawników to przegrają ogromne pieniądze w internecie przez antyreklamę. Internet jest potęgą i stale rośnie.
Zanim stracisz pieniądze na swoich prawników i zdrowie przy okazji - wyślij polubowny list do szefa marketingu tej firmy. Jeśli facet potrafi liczyć ile kosztują wydatki na reklamę, to przekona dyrektora generalnego, żeby Cię po prostu przeprosił. Wtedy obie strony będą wygrane. Wszyscy zaoszczędzą duże siano oraz bezcenne zdrowie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadulka

Ja tez szukam czegoś innego,ale dlatego,że kostka akropol grafit i szary nie jest impregnowana,swoją drogą ciekawe czemu,skoro inne kolory są,a różnica cenowa nie taka wielka hmm?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ja tez szukam czegoś innego,ale dlatego,że kostka akropol grafit i szary nie jest impregnowana,swoją drogą ciekawe czemu,skoro inne kolory są,a różnica cenowa nie taka wielka hmm?


Masz na myśli "słynny" system ALS? Jak widziałem i podziwiałem moje kostki na palecie to faktycznie: popadał deszcz, to tak fajnie widać było, jak uciekają z nich krople wody. Niestety szybko się skończyło i kolor też jakoś szybciej płowieje niż znajomym. Może to efekt wspomnianej wady, może ALS to lipa. Nie wiem.

Poniżej obiecane fotki JAKOŚCI ROKU 2011, wyprodukowanej przez firmę Fair Play 2011.
Pojawiają się teraz takie rdzawe plamki, ewidentnie kawałki metalu zawarte w mieszance betonowej ulegają korozji. Zjawisko nie jest jakoś szczególnie powszechne, ale co najmniej kilkadziesiąt takich "ślicznych" plam już jest i przybywa - psując dodatkowo efekt wizualny.

----------


## Nadulka

Grzegorz nie odpuszczaj z reklamacją,no ja jestem w ciężkim szoku,pierwszy raz widzę coś takiego :sad: 
Wiesz ja już sama nie wiem,czy szukać impregnowanej czy po położeniu samodzielnie impregnować?może ktoś się zna i podpowie coś?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Grzegorz nie odpuszczaj z reklamacją,no ja jestem w ciężkim szoku,pierwszy raz widzę coś takiego
> Wiesz ja już sama nie wiem,czy szukać impregnowanej czy po położeniu samodzielnie impregnować?może ktoś się zna i podpowie coś?


Jest tutaj wątek o impregnowaniu. Konkluzja jest jedna: szkoda pieniędzy. Ja też widziałem takie impregnaty (ale nie te z najwyższej półki) w akcji. Po 2-3 latach nie ma po nich śladu.
Moim zdaniem ładnie starzeją się kostki obijane, lub takie typu akropol. Tyle, że moja zestarzała się w tempie ekspresowym, no i jeszcze na dodatek zaczyna rdzewieć.
Pozostaje jeszcze granit, lub klinkier. Ja chciałem kostkę bezfazową ze względu na dzieci: super po nich jeździ się różnego rodzaju rowerkami, samochodzikami i innymi pojazdami. Moja córka na tej kostce w tym roku już prawie nauczyła się jeździć na rowerze z dwoma kołami, a druga stawia na niej pierwsze kroki  :smile: 
Można powiedzieć, że mam do niej już sentyment... mimo wszystko.

----------


## firewall

To może w ramach ugody zmienią ci fakturę na kostkę postarzaną :big grin: . 
A swoja drogą po Twoich przygodach będę w przyszłości kupował kostkę z kamienia naturalnego(chociaż niektóre kostki Libetu podobały mi się, a do firmy mam niedaleko. Poważnie o nich myślałem ponieważ uważam że powinno wspierać się firmy znajdujące się w pobliżu. Ale nie za wszelką cenę.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Sprawdziłem poczytność tego wątku. Jest potężna. Za kilka lat będzie gigantyczna. Nawet jeśli ta firma wygra z Tobą w sądzie przy pomocy ciętych prawników to przegrają ogromne pieniądze w internecie przez antyreklamę. Internet jest potęgą i stale rośnie.
> Zanim stracisz pieniądze na swoich prawników i zdrowie przy okazji - wyślij polubowny list do szefa marketingu tej firmy. Jeśli facet potrafi liczyć ile kosztują wydatki na reklamę, to przekona dyrektora generalnego, żeby Cię po prostu przeprosił. Wtedy obie strony będą wygrane. Wszyscy zaoszczędzą duże siano oraz bezcenne zdrowie. Pozdrawiam


Blechert wielki dzięki za wsparcie, jak również dziękuję wszystkim, którzy tutaj piszą.  Zgadzam się, że Internet to potężna broń a społeczność internetowa, którą tworzymy może wiele.
Rozważę Twój pomysł.
W moim przypadku stroną jest sprzedawca, czyli właściciela składu budowlanego gdzie kupiłem kostkę. W przypadku sprawy w sądzie ona będzie osobą pozwaną.
Za wszelką cenę od początku starałem się tego uniknąć, ale widzę, że drugiej stronie po prostu nie zależy.
LIBETOWI na opinii, jak widać też nie zależy, co dziwi, skoro firma nastawiona jest właśnie na tzw. segment premium.
Jeżeli czytają ten wątek osoby, które odpowiedzialne są za strategię reklamacyjną LIBETU to informuję:
KONSUMENT KUPUJĄC KOSTKĘ, MA NIEZAPRZECZALNE PRAWO WYBORU FIRMY, KTÓRA MU TĄ KOSTKĘ ZAMONTUJE!
Wpychanie komuś ekipy z półki "przemysłowej" do zamontowania towaru za 14 000 zł to jest po prostu KPINA!
MONTAŻ KOSTKI TO NIE ZMIANA  obuwia.

----------


## grzegorz_si

I jeszcze jedno: 
Jeżeli sprzedawca poniesie koszty mojego montażu, zgodnie z naszym prawem to i tak LIBET będzie zmuszony do zwrotu tych kosztów właśnie sprzedawcy!
Tym bardziej nie rozumiem chęci polubownego załatwienia sprawy. Tego przecież wymaga uczciwość i interes nas wszystkich. O przestrzeganiu praw konsumenta nie wspomnę.

----------


## Balto

te brązowe a w zasadzie brązowo czarne plamy to nie są nawet od metalu, tylko od zanieczyszczonego piasku albo żwiru. Po prostu w piasku lub kamieniu, częściej tym pierwszym bywa że i w drugim są zanieczyszczenia organiczne, które tak dają znać o sobie.  Mam tutaj także na myśli kawałki węgla...
A to już jest błąd producenta.
To, że Libet tak załatwia wynika z prostego powodu - po spuszczaniu po brzytwie, kupa ludzi rezygnuje, lub co ciekawe - wina zwalona jest na sprzedawcę - tak jakby on to tłukł, natomiast Libet to omija. Raczej nie słyszy się także o tym by ktoś wywalał starą kostkę kupował inną [innej firmy] a fakturę kazał wysłać składowi od którego kupił.
A blechert ma rację - internet robi swoje, to troszkę tak jak są małe firmy, zwykle rodzinne - problem rozwiązuje się polubownie, w taki sposób by klient był zadowolony - bo to on tak samo głośno będzie potem krzyczał, że sprzedawca bierze na siebie odpowiedzialność za wszystko, także za to co nie zrobił a czy,m tylko handluje, a bywa że tego nie widzi.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> te brązowe a w zasadzie brązowo czarne plamy to nie są nawet od metalu, tylko od zanieczyszczonego piasku albo żwiru. Po prostu w piasku lub kamieniu, częściej tym pierwszym bywa że i w drugim są zanieczyszczenia organiczne, które tak dają znać o sobie.  Mam tutaj także na myśli kawałki węgla...
> A to już jest błąd producenta.
> To, że Libet tak załatwia wynika z prostego powodu - po spuszczaniu po brzytwie, kupa ludzi rezygnuje, lub co ciekawe - wina zwalona jest na sprzedawcę - tak jakby on to tłukł, natomiast Libet to omija. Raczej nie słyszy się także o tym by ktoś wywalał starą kostkę kupował inną [innej firmy] a fakturę kazał wysłać składowi od którego kupił.
> A blechert ma rację - internet robi swoje, to troszkę tak jak są małe firmy, zwykle rodzinne - problem rozwiązuje się polubownie, w taki sposób by klient był zadowolony - bo to on tak samo głośno będzie potem krzyczał, że sprzedawca bierze na siebie odpowiedzialność za wszystko, także za to co nie zrobił a czy,m tylko handluje, a bywa że tego nie widzi.


Chyba masz rację co do tych plam. Dzisiaj byli brukarze wyceniać koszty ponownego ułożenia tej kostki. Akurat było po deszczu i jak się po chodziło na kolanach to tych ciapek jest sporo, tylko są malutkie więc na stojąco nie rzucają się w oczy, poza takimi przypadkami, które pokazałem na zdjęciach. Po kolejnych deszczach pewnie tych rdzawek będzie przybywać.

Libet się wypiął, albo pracownicy. Zastanawiam się tylko, czy to co wyprawia osoba ze strony Libetu, która za moimi plecami dogaduje się ze sprzedawcą, tak żeby on zyskał a ja stracił to jego samowolka, czy też oficjalna polityka firmy. Nie jest to moja sprawa, niemniej jednak korci mnie, żeby się dowiedzieć na "wyższym szczeblu" czy "spuszczanie klienta w sedesie" po tym, jak mu się sprzedało wadliwy towar to normalne.
Ktoś w końcu w tej firmie jest winny temu, że zrobiono tę kostkę z wybrakowanych materiałów (gnijące plamki) i niezgodnie z technologią (rozpadające się kanty).

Wg. naszego prawa KAŻDY sprzedawca odpowiada przed konsumentem za wady towaru, który oferuje. KAŻDY! 
W przypadku uznania reklamacji za zasadną, sprzedawca zobowiązany jest pokryć koszty związane z transportem, montażem, demontażem itp, itd. 
Te dwie rzeczy są ze NIEROZERWALNE. 
Jeżeli sprzedawca handluje badziewiem i czuje się przez to pokrzywdzony, to może zmienić producenta oferowanej kostki. Do czego po ostatnich doświadczeniach zachęcam.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Napiszę, Wam jeszcze że jestem załamany i wściekły równocześnie.
Dotychczas było to jakieś odległe, teraz jak brukarz zaczął wyceniać to mnie przywaliło, jak ciężkim kamieniem.

Sprzedawca, po raz kolejny mnie olał: miał oddzwonić w sprawie jakiegoś kompromisu, decyzji i się nie odezwał - widać takie obyczaje w polskim biznesie.
Uczciwość i odpowiedzialność przede wszystkim.
Tak zwyczajnie po ludzku... ktoś tyra na to latami a drugiego nawet nie rusza... Może to ja jestem z innego świata, że nie rozumiem podejścia: "zysk przede wszystkim"?

Po prostu krew zalewa.

----------


## Nadulka

Dzięki za odpowiedz.
Ja chyba już ostatecznie wybrałam,mam taką nadzieję :smile:  nie było łatwo :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Dzięki za odpowiedz.
> Ja chyba już ostatecznie wybrałam,mam taką nadzieję nie było łatwo


Super. Gratuluję decyzji. Wybór zawsze jest najtrudniejszy.
W przypadku naszej kostki jest światełko w tunelu i tym coś mi mówi, że na poważnie.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Dzięki za odpowiedz.
> Ja chyba już ostatecznie wybrałam,mam taką nadzieję nie było łatwo


Super. Gratuluję decyzji. Wybór zawsze jest najtrudniejszy.
W przypadku naszej kostki jest światełko w tunelu i coś mi mówi, że tym razem na poważnie.

----------


## Balto

A co ci szkodzi uderzyć wyżej - zawsze możesz napisać do pana dyrektora od jakości - że masz takie coś, kostka ma tyle miesięcy, do tego tak cię potraktowali i jak się pan dyrektor zapatruje, bo ty jesteś po wstępnych rozmowach z prawnikiem i nie tylko koszty tego wszystkiego spadną na nich, ale jeszcze twój czas stracony na poszukiwania innych takich samych czy podobnych elementów,  ekspertyzy... Ciekawe jak zareaguje.

----------


## Nadulka

> Super. Gratuluję decyzji. Wybór zawsze jest najtrudniejszy.
> W przypadku naszej kostki jest światełko w tunelu i coś mi mówi, że tym razem na poważnie.


To bardzo się cieszę,że coś się klaruje w temacie.
Ja też postawiłam na Libet Quadro 8cm,ale nie płukaną ( bo mi się takowe nie podobają)
a swoją drogą ja też nagłośniłam Twoją sprawę :wink: 

Trzymam kciuki :smile:

----------


## dwiemuchy

W dobie internetu rzuciłbym też sprawę do sieciowych przybudówek jakichś gazet - z tego co widziałem np. gazeta.pl podlinkowuje do kilku blogów swoich redaktorów o w miarę zbliżonej (budowlanej czy reklamacyjnej) tematyce. Zresztą w naszych czasach powiedzenie starego bacy "ja wom k***y wstydu narobiem!" jest aktualne jak chyba nigdy  :smile:

----------


## Balto

dwiemuchy: z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że jeśli skład od którego kupiło się towar nie jest "do ludzi" i dla własnego dobrego imienia nie rozwiązuje na poczekaniu sprawy, to naczalstwo zwykle rusza się wtedy jak redaktorzy piszą o tym na blogach, ludzie krytykują postępowanie a czkawka dociera do producenta....

----------


## dwiemuchy

Dokładnie o to mi chodziło - składy budowlane/ekipy to jedno, ale już w przypadku dużego producenta ktoś tam od marketingu/piaru chyba jest.

A swoją drogą - bo widzę że praktycznie krajan - z jakimś składem w naszej okolicy miałeś takie perypetie?

----------


## Balto

Nie miałem, sam mam firmę koło Krakowa. Ale zdarzało mi się, że kupując materiał który był "nie tego" coś się ruszało jak szła oficjalna skarga za zwrotnym potwierdzeniem odbioru, czy gdzieś między wierszem stwierdzone, że dałem znać także wyżej...

----------


## grzegorz_si

Nadulka dzięki wielkie. 
W tej chwili jesteśmy po ustnych ustaleniach ze sprzedawcą. Zgadza się ugodowo na wymianę kostki na nową, przy pomocy tego samego wykonawcy, który montował tą kostkę (producent zwróci mu koszty). Ugodę musimy jeszcze spisać na piśmie, podpisać umowę z wykonawcą na demontaż i ponowny montaż.
Trochę to niestety potrwa: u nas szczyt sezonu, więc na "hurra" nikt do roboty mi nie przyjdzie. Staramy się doprecyzować jakiś termin.

O ile nikt się nie wycofa to jakoś to pójdzie i przed nami kolejny koszmar: demontaż, kucie, ponowny montaż, czyli masakra podwórka po raz drugi.
Prace mają potrwać podobno około 3 tygodni, więc znowu obcy ludzie będą mi się plątać, znowu burdel, ciężki sprzęt, pył,kurz, masakra świeżo założonego trawnika, części rabat. 
No nic, pewnie za parę miesięcy będziemy się z tego śmiać, ale dopóki to przed nami to nie jest wesoło  :sad: 

Dziękuję jeszcze raz wszystkim za wsparcie i rady. Dziękuję, że tutaj zaglądacie  piszecie. Śledźcie proszę ten wątek do szczęśliwego (mam nadzieję) zakończenia.
Obiecuję wstawić tutaj parę zdjęć z realizacji a rok po montażu zdjęcia samej kostki - będziemy wspólnie sprawdzać czy wada znów się nie powtórzy.

Trochę żałuję, że nie zgodzono się na obrót gotówkowy, bo masakra podwórka w tym, lub następnym roku jest nam bardzo nie po myśli.
Niemniej jednak dobrze, że poszło w końcu bez sądu.
Doceniam chęć ułożenia sprawy po ludzku ze strony sprzedawcy, bez prawników, sądów itp. 

Dam Wam znać jak dopniemy wszystko na ostatni guzik: terminy, pisemna ugoda.

----------


## Blechert

A co ich przekonało do poniesienia sporych kosztów wymiany? Nie wierzę, że są tacy mili sami z siebie, tym bardziej że dotąd mieli sprawę w tyle.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> A co ich przekonało do poniesienia sporych kosztów wymiany? Nie wierzę, że są tacy mili sami z siebie, tym bardziej że dotąd mieli sprawę w tyle.


Nie wiem, bo ze strony Libetu nikt ze mną już nie rozmawia. 

Mam kontakt ze strony sprzedawcy bardzo dobry obecnie i polegam na jego zapewnieniach. Na linii: sprzedawca - wykonawca - ja mamy już odpowiednie ustalenia słowne. Brakuje teraz terminu i pisemnej ugody.
Niestety, jako brukarz wiesz jak jest: nikomu z tygodnia na tydzień do pracy nie przyjdziesz w szczycie sezonu  :sad:

----------


## grzegorz_si

Wygląda na to, że wszystko zakończy się dobrze. Jest potwierdzenie z Libetu. Wymiana kostki na nową, firma pokrywa wszystkie koszty montażu, demontażu, ponownie użytych materiałów, porządków, wymieniać będzie dotychczasowy brukarz. Termin: wrzesień-październik 2012, lub kwiecień-maj 2013.

Tak jak obiecywałem: umieszczę kilka zdjęć w trakcie realizacji, oraz po aby zamknąć wątek. 
W końcu będzie to pamiątka dla internautów i dobrze jest uczciwie przedstawić sprawę do samego końca a wygląda na to, że BĘDZIE DOBRZE!

Optymistycznie pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów!

----------


## ma.ska

> Wygląda na to, że wszystko zakończy się dobrze. Jest potwierdzenie z Libetu. Wymiana kostki na nową, firma pokrywa wszystkie koszty montażu, demontażu, ponownie użytych materiałów, porządków, wymieniać będzie dotychczasowy brukarz. Termin: wrzesień-październik 2012, lub kwiecień-maj 2013.
> 
> Tak jak obiecywałem: umieszczę kilka zdjęć w trakcie realizacji, oraz po aby zamknąć wątek. 
> W końcu będzie to pamiątka dla internautów i dobrze jest uczciwie przedstawić sprawę do samego końca a wygląda na to, że BĘDZIE DOBRZE!
> 
> Optymistycznie pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów!


Witam,
 Niestety okazuje się,że Twój przypadek nie jest jedyny. Wczoraj dostałam kolejną dostawę kostki libet picolo pastello niestety brzegi są już pokruszone dosłownie pod palcem kostka się kruszy. Dwie warstwy były ok im niżej tym kostka jest gorsza,
Stoimy z pracami firma brukarska miała skończyć  taras 80m2 w poniedziałek !!! Zgłosiłam sprzedawcy i zaznaczyłam, że dla dobra współpracy-mam do położenia jeszcze cały podjazd około200m- liczę na szybkie załatwienie sprawy!!!! Boję się że nie będzie miał mi kto  położyć kostki do końca!!
Co radzisz???

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Witam,
>  Niestety okazuje się,że Twój przypadek nie jest jedyny. Wczoraj dostałam kolejną dostawę kostki libet picolo pastello niestety brzegi są już pokruszone dosłownie pod palcem kostka się kruszy. Dwie warstwy były ok im niżej tym kostka jest gorsza,
> Stoimy z pracami firma brukarska miała skończyć  taras 80m2 w poniedziałek !!! Zgłosiłam sprzedawcy i zaznaczyłam, że dla dobra współpracy-mam do położenia jeszcze cały podjazd około200m- liczę na szybkie załatwienie sprawy!!!! Boję się że nie będzie miał mi kto  położyć kostki do końca!!
> Co radzisz???


Twój przypadek jest dużo lepszy od mojego, bo wadę widać od razu. Nie musisz dwa razy przechodzić przez koszmar montażu. 
To tak na pocieszenie  :smile: 

Jestem pewny, że producent wymieni Ci kostkę na nową bez problemu o ile będzie na stanie, bo szczyt sezonu mają.
Kto kupował kostkę? Ty, czy firma brukarska?
Jak brukarze to ich problem i tyle  :smile:

----------


## Balto

ma.ska: będąc złośliwymn mógłbym stwierdzić, że tak się kończy wieczne schodzenie z ceny. Czyli znów ten sam problem: za mało wilgoci, za mało cementu, za dużo piasku - i ładowanie wszystkiego co jest pod łyżką ładowarki...

----------


## Blechert

Granit nie robi takich problemów. Przetrwał tysiące lat i nadal ma się dobrze :smile:  
A i cenowo często powala betonówkę. Np. poniżej 20 zł m2 wychodzi za łupek granitowy.
Ale nie każdy o tym wie...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Granit nie robi takich problemów. Przetrwał tysiące lat i nadal ma się dobrze 
> A i cenowo często powala betonówkę. Np. poniżej 20 zł m2 wychodzi za łupek granitowy.
> Ale nie każdy o tym wie...


Ja wiem, wiem. Niestety taki granit jest nierówny a w wielu przypadkach ludzie wolą jednak równą kostkę, chociażby ze względu na dzieci: rowerki, autka, wózki. 
Mam dwie małe dziewczyny i nie wyobrażam sobie granitowej kostki na podwórku. Może za 10-12 lat, ale nie teraz. 
No... chyba że granitową ciętą, ale na to mnie zdecydowanie nie stać.

----------


## Lopesjus

> Granit nie robi takich problemów. Przetrwał tysiące lat i nadal ma się dobrze 
> A i cenowo często powala betonówkę. Np. poniżej 20 zł m2 wychodzi za łupek granitowy.
> Ale nie każdy o tym wie...


Z transportem?

----------


## edde

> Z transportem?


chciałbyś  :wink: 
chyba, że obok Blecherta mieszkasz  :wink:

----------


## savee

> To bardzo się cieszę,że coś się klaruje w temacie.
> Ja też postawiłam na Libet Quadro 8cm,ale nie płukaną ( bo mi się takowe nie podobają)
> a swoją drogą ja też nagłośniłam Twoją sprawę
> 
> Trzymam kciuki


W sensie - na Quadro z linii Classic, tak? A szarą czy grafitową? 
Szukam tej kostki, żeby ją sobie obejrzeć, w internecie jest chyba jedno zdjęcie i na tym koniec. :/

----------


## Nadulka

Tak classic.
Ja mam grafitową ,a obrzeża szare.Masz rację żeby zobaczyć na żywo musiałam jechać do innego miasta,bo to jakaś nowość z Libetu...ale warto!
Kosta super wygląda,polecam!

----------


## [email protected]

> Tak classic.
> Ja mam grafitową ,a obrzeża szare.Masz rację żeby zobaczyć na żywo musiałam jechać do innego miasta,bo to jakaś nowość z Libetu...ale warto!
> Kosta super wygląda,polecam!





mam kostke *Via-Trio Pastello*, ktora sie szczerbi, kruszy, występują liczne odpryski. zareklamowaliśmi i oczywiście odpowiedz negatywna, w skrócie  TAK MA BYĆ! a najśmieszniejsze jest to ze ową kostkę wycofano z produkcji ponieważ sie " sypie", mamy te koste na tarasie, a z tego co zdążyliśmi się zorientować na wjazdach po prostu pęka. 

dlatego szczerze nie polecam tej firmy. przymierzamy się do skargi do rzecznika praw konsumenta, uważam że taka firma z taka marka odwala po prostu dziadostwo
 mam do ułozenia całe podwórko ok 300 m, ale tej firmie juz dziekuję. 
 pzdr

----------


## Nadulka

> mam kostke *Via-Trio Pastello*, ktora sie szczerbi, kruszy, występują liczne odpryski. zareklamowaliśmi i oczywiście odpowiedz negatywna, w skrócie  TAK MA BYĆ! a najśmieszniejsze jest to ze ową kostkę wycofano z produkcji ponieważ sie " sypie", mamy te koste na tarasie, a z tego co zdążyliśmi się zorientować na wjazdach po prostu pęka. 
> 
> dlatego szczerze nie polecam tej firmy. przymierzamy się do skargi do rzecznika praw konsumenta, uważam że taka firma z taka marka odwala po prostu dziadostwo
>  mam do ułozenia całe podwórko ok 300 m, ale tej firmie juz dziekuję. 
>  pzdr


No to nie zazdroszcze,powiem szczerze że tez po przygodach grzegorza_si
 miałam dylemat,ale u mnie ok :smile:

----------


## Blechert

[email protected] - może jak na priv zapytasz grzegorza_si to Ci pomorze. On jest mistrzem w takich rozgrywkach. Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzegorz_si

> [email protected] - może jak na priv zapytasz grzegorza_si to Ci pomorze. On jest mistrzem w takich rozgrywkach. Pozdrawiam


Z tymi "rozgrywkami" to trochę przesadziłeś. Ja żadnej "rozgrywki" nie urządzałem. Sprawa rozwijała się w sumie sama i dopóki nie będę chodził po nowej nawierzchni bez wad nadal jest w toku.
Co do sprawy Lenki to faktycznie, najlepiej żeby ją poprowadził ktoś, kto się orientuje w prawach konsumenta i rzecznik konsumentów będzie tutaj dobrym wyborem.


Pokaż może jakieś zdjęcia, ewentualnie rozwiń sprawę, bo ktoś Cię posądzi o to, że nieuczciwa konkurencja Libetu kombinuje  :smile:

----------


## m.trybulec

Chyba Grzegorz trafiłeś  :smile:

----------


## jacopaco

> mam kostke *Via-Trio Pastello*, ktora sie szczerbi, kruszy, występują liczne odpryski. zareklamowaliśmi i oczywiście odpowiedz negatywna, w skrócie  TAK MA BYĆ! a najśmieszniejsze jest to ze ową kostkę wycofano z produkcji ponieważ sie " sypie", mamy te koste na tarasie, a z tego co zdążyliśmi się zorientować na wjazdach po prostu pęka. 
> 
> dlatego szczerze nie polecam tej firmy. przymierzamy się do skargi do rzecznika praw konsumenta, uważam że taka firma z taka marka odwala po prostu dziadostwo
>  mam do ułozenia całe podwórko ok 300 m, ale tej firmie juz dziekuję. 
>  pzdr


Witam, mam podobny problem z kostką Via Trio Pastello. Sprzedawca wcisnął mi kostkę z dwóch terminów produkcji. Różniły się drastycznie. Pomimo moich usilnych protestów (miałem umówionych wykonawców i nic nie wskazywało na następne kłopoty), że jedna partia jest w kolorach "złota jesień" sprzedawca stwierdził, że są OK.
O tym, że kostka powinna pochodzić z jednej partii produkcyjnej uświadomił mnie inny sprzedawca całkiem niedawno.
No i zaczęło się z chwilą układania, kostka zaczęła pękać nawet no wzięciu do rąk. Wykonawca zapowiadał, ze przy ubijaniu będą kłopoty - no i były. Na powierzchni ok 180 m2 z czego stosunek dobrej kostki [partia produkcyjna] / do tej złej było ok 2/3 to popękało kilkadziesiąt kostek z tej partii prod., co do której miałem pretensje. Po ułożeniu zgłosiłem problem do producenta. Zostałem zrozumiany i idąc na rękę warunkowo zgodziłem się na wymianę uszkodzonych kostek.
Jednak innym dręczącym mnie zagadnieniem było schnięcie kostki. Ta dobra (oczywiście w kolorze pastelowym) schnie po deszczu dosłownie w dnie godziny natomiast ta zła (w kolorach złotej jesieni) potrafi schnąć nawet 2 dni. Taka rozbieżność w nasiąkliwości jest dla mnie nie do zaakceptowania.
Po zimie pękło następnych kilka kostek, kolorystycznie kostki wypłowiały i zrobiły się bure, na krawędziach osiadł niezmywalny brud, krawędzie robią się wyszczerbione.
Wygląda to katastrofalnie, biorąc pod uwagę, że w zestawieniu mam dwa rodzaje kostki - ta dobra wygląda jak nowa.
Podsumowując kostki libet Via Trio są bardzo ładne i praktyczne (chodzi mi o ilość formatów - tylko lub aż 3 - i wystarczy), pasują na duże ale nieobciążone powierzchnie.
Producent wydając czasami buble - nie zachowując norm produkcyjnych (kruszywo, wibrowanie, warunki dojrzewania betonu itp.) zamiast udostępniać takie wypieki jako gatunek II woli wystawiać klientów na dodatkowe koszty i nerwy.

Ja wiem, że nie odpuszczę  :Smile: .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzegorz_si

jacopaco pokaż jakieś zdjęcia swojej kostki.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Chyba Grzegorz trafiłeś


Możliwe...

----------


## Sani

Witam, ja również mam kłopoty z kostką Via Trio - Tabacco zamontowaną na podjeździe w zeszłym roku czyli 6 cm,  "kostka " bo tak było na etykietkach na paletach, zaczęła pękać przy zagęszczaniu, wstrzymaliśmy prace i wezwali firmę Libet. W międzyczasie w internecie znalazłam deklarację zgodności na "płytę betonową" z opisem   " wyłącznie dla ruchu pieszego". Były ustne zapewnienia, dostaniemy inną, odpowiednią kostkę na podjazd, a pisemna odpowiedź na złożoną reklamację brzmi NIE WYMIENIMY. 
Na argumenty że przestali produkować 6 cm, mówią że 8 jest lepiej wyciągać z formy? Na argument -że deklaracja zgodności mówi " wyłącznie dla ruchu  pieszego" zaprojektowano mi ją na podjeździe - Zmienili deklarację zgodności.    :bash:   - Zmienili tylko opis a parametry są te same .

 Tereaz  zastanawiam się czy jest jakiś sposób aby dojść do tego która deklaracja odnosi się do rzeczywistości? Czy to możliwe aby w 3 zakładach produkujących Via Trio-trzech różnych technologów pomyliło się wystawiając deklaracje zgodności- i umieścili na swojej stronie internetowej 3 błędne deklaracje?  A może chcąc uniknąć reklamacyjnych kosztów, taniej było przerobić deklaracje?  

Jeśli ktoś miał również pomylone etykiety i deklaracje proszę o kontakt.

----------


## Balto

Sani: jak nie wiadomo o co chodzi - chodzi o pieniądze. "Ósemka" dużo więcej kosztuje. Tak naprawdę - to na co nadaje się dana kostka zależy od tego jaki "beton" jest w środku takiej kostki. Jak będzie z piasku - to i "dziesięć" będzie mało. Przy większych elementach - n.p. ażur - przy 8 cm można spotkać opis: na podjazdy do domu, a ktoś dostał papier na 2 tony... i jednemu zwracałem cztery sztuki, bo mu dowoziłem towar a auto miało ciut ponad 3,5...

----------


## Sani

W zeszłum roku nie było wyboru, w produkcji była tylko 6 centymetrowa i taką polecił projektant z Libetu, a w tym roku ją wycofali z produkcji i produkują tylko 8 centymetrową. Jeśli chodziłoby tylko o wygodę w czasie produkcji, to kto ryzykowałby utratę potencjalnego klienta który za grubszą  kostkę musi więcej zapłacić?  Teraz są takie czasy,że wszystko produkuje sie się tak aby produkt finalny był konkurencyjny - znaczy tani. Libet poprostu chce się nas pozbyć i na odczepnego powiedzieli, że zmiana grubości jest z powodu lepszego wyciągania z formy.

Poza tym to nie tyle chodzi o grubość co o zastosowanie. Projektant projektował podjazd i zastosował płyty brukowe " tylko na chodniki"  a po naszej reklamacji zmienili deklaracje zgodności abyśmy nie mogli na tej podstawie  domagać się wymiany na odpowiednią kostkę to znaczy robioną według innej normy i z innymi parametrami.  3 mp,a nie 3,6 mp.
Zmiana grubości według mnie to tylko dowód na to że 6 centymertowa nie nadaje się na podjazdy, bo tak mają w obecnej deklaracji zgodności.  My ustalaliśmy kostkę, zafakturowano kostkę, na etykietach naklejonych na paletach była kostka norma 1338. a okazało się że mamy płyty norma 1339.

----------


## jacopaco

> jacopaco pokaż jakieś zdjęcia swojej kostki.



Na razie puszczam bez szczegółów. Schnięcie kostek Libet Via Trio Pastello (czerwone z innej partii prod. - po pierwszym ubijaniu (oczywiście guma była) 30 sztuk pękło. Po zimie dwie sztuki pęknięte. Dorobię jeszcze świeże zdjęcia suchej kostki z bliska

----------


## Balto

Chłopie coś mi się zdaje że ktoś pocyganił na cemencie i nie dam sobie głowy uciąć ale do tego powinien iść biały cement, a takowy ma markę zwykle 52,5 - jeśli zaś dał go za mało lub szary - to się będzie sypać. Piasek nie powinien dać aż takiej różnicy. Skądinąd wiem, że zwykle porządni producenci starają się by piasek jak najmniej się różnił.
W kwestii grubości. 
1. Im cieńszy element tym, zwykle wytrzymuje mniejsze naciski - stąd z "urzędu" kostka 6 cm - powinna być przeznaczona do chodzenia lub jak się to ładnie zwie ruchu pieszego. Aby wytrzymać większy nacisk - musiłaby mieć o wiele więcej cementu a co za tym idzie mieć wyższą cenę. Tu pytanie dla domyślnych: do jest w kostce któa kosztuje poniżej 30 zł za m2? Lub w okolicy tej kwoty...
2. Kostka grubości 8 cm - jest typową kostką "na podjazdy" - lecz tak naprawdę fakt, że ma ona wytrzymałość (dokładniej beton z którego jest zrobiona 3 Mpa na ściskanie a nie 3,6 Mpa) że beton tam użytu jest jeszcze uboższy w cement niż poprzedni ale że ma większą grubość... Tak naprawdę powinni podawać jaka masa, jakie auto może tam stawać. Przy okazji osobowe auto o wadze 1,4 t oznacza, że na każdym z kół nacisk jest circa 350 kg...
3. Cement popiołowy o marce 32,5 - AV lub BV - znaczy że po 28 dniach jego wytrzymałość to 32,5 MPa a dla wielu siedzących w betonie owe popioły to zwykle paści, zwłaszcza worki.
4. W ramach ciekawostek 3 Mpa to circa 30,6 kg/cm2. Zakładając że auto waży,  ma cztery koła etc. Szerokość koła to 165 70 R14 czyli szerokość to 16,5 cm, zakładając że opona dochodzi do ziemi na długości 1 cm to jest to powierzchnia ok 15 cm2. Czyli przy dopuszczalnym obciążeniu 3Mpa oznacza że w teorii taka kostka powinna wytrzymać auto o masie circa 2-2,2 t.. Kostka jest mała a autko stoi na dwóch, czyli przejmują one ok połowy nacisku. Nadaje się na podjazd? Nadaje.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> W zeszłum roku nie było wyboru, w produkcji była tylko 6 centymetrowa i taką polecił projektant z Libetu, a w tym roku ją wycofali z produkcji i produkują tylko 8 centymetrową. Jeśli chodziłoby tylko o wygodę w czasie produkcji, to kto ryzykowałby utratę potencjalnego klienta który za grubszą  kostkę musi więcej zapłacić?  Teraz są takie czasy,że wszystko produkuje sie się tak aby produkt finalny był konkurencyjny - znaczy tani. Libet poprostu chce się nas pozbyć i na odczepnego powiedzieli, że zmiana grubości jest z powodu lepszego wyciągania z formy.
> 
> Poza tym to nie tyle chodzi o grubość co o zastosowanie. Projektant projektował podjazd i zastosował płyty brukowe " tylko na chodniki"  a po naszej reklamacji zmienili deklaracje zgodności abyśmy nie mogli na tej podstawie  domagać się wymiany na odpowiednią kostkę to znaczy robioną według innej normy i z innymi parametrami.  3 mp,a nie 3,6 mp.
> Zmiana grubości według mnie to tylko dowód na to że 6 centymertowa nie nadaje się na podjazdy, bo tak mają w obecnej deklaracji zgodności.  My ustalaliśmy kostkę, zafakturowano kostkę, na etykietach naklejonych na paletach była kostka norma 1338. a okazało się że mamy płyty norma 1339.


Dla mnie Twój problem to klasyczny przykład niezgodności towaru z umową i z tego tytułu reklamuj u sprzedawcy. Sprzedawca o wiele skuteczniej potem wyegzekwuje swoje prawa od producenta niż Ty.

----------


## Sani

Witam, 
przeszliśmy tą drogę bez zadawalającego efektu( czytaj nie wymienimy). Teraz szukamy altrnatywy. Bardzo złości mnie to, że klient jest zupełnie bezbronny, a dokumenty można bezkarnie przerabiać!

Czy wyjaśniła sę już sprawa główna tego wątku, kostka została wymieniona lub jest coś na piśmie?

----------


## salateria

Mój wykonawca odmawia kładzenia Libetu. Mówi, że Libet to ma najładniejszy katalog i to by było na tyle. Z firmą Libet nie chce mieć nic wspólnego. Poleca na przykład Awbud jakiś tam (podobny do Akropolu). Nie mam pojęcia co robić. Miałam wybrany Libet, myślałam, że nie ma się o co martwić, a po przeczytaniu tego wątku wątpię :wink:

----------


## Balto

salateria: jest kilku innych producentów - k. Krakowa n.p. Wilk - widziałem kilka razy ich kolory - naprawdę mają fajne...

----------


## grzegorz_si

Do wszystkich, którzy pisali do mnie na PW: odpisywałem na każdą wiadomość, ale teraz dopiero się zorientowałem, że chyba te wiadomości nie wychodziły ze skrzynki.
Nie wiem dlaczego, ale nie mam ich w spisie "wysłane".
Lepiej będzie chyba, jak będziecie pisać do mnie na e-mail: grzegorz_si małpeczka poczta kropka onet kropka pl
Pozdrawiam
Moja sprawa na razie ciągle w "zawieszeniu", czekam na obiecaną wymianę na wiosnę.

----------


## uwaga na Libet

Jestem zażenowany obsługą po sprzedażową przez firmę Libet. Na rozpatrzenie REKLAMACJI czekałem ponad 4 miesiące...
Wada wystąpiła niespełna rok po ułożeniu (firma daje 3 lata gwarancji) .Po tym czasie dowiedziałem się że utrata pigmentu  
(koloru) w kostkach (z jednej palety-reszta wygląda tak jak po zakupie) to moja wina gdyż nie "pomieszałem ze sobą palet" Jakie to tajemnicze reakcje zachodzą podczas mieszania ze sobą palet? tego niestety się nie dowiedziałem

----------


## Nadulka

My tez nie mieszaliśmy palet.
Ale co to zmienia,chyba tylko tyle, że będzie rozłożony w różnych miejscach ( ale i tak widoczny)

----------


## Blechert

Każdy materiał zmienia odcień po pewnym czasie. Np. granit ciemnieje nieco a w miejscach zacienionych nawet bardzo ciemnieje - wina porostów.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Każdy materiał zmienia odcień po pewnym czasie. Np. granit ciemnieje nieco a w miejscach zacienionych nawet bardzo ciemnieje - wina porostów.


Dokładnie! W sumie nic nie wiemy: czy ta kostka lekko wyblakła (winą może być wykwit wapienny - ta jedna paleta mogła dłużej być na placu), czy też robi się szara.
Nawet nie wiemy o jaką kostkę chodzi. Może jakieś zdjęcia?

----------


## Adam D.

Zasada układania z 3 palet to nie wymysł tylko OBOWIĄZEK brukarza, który układa nawierzchnię z kostki barwionej. Już tu na forum było kiedyś pisane na ten temat. 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ight=z+3+palet

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Zasada układania z 3 palet to nie wymysł tylko OBOWIĄZEK brukarza, który układa nawierzchnię z kostki barwionej. Już tu na forum było kiedyś pisane na ten temat. 
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ight=z+3+palet


Ależ oczywiście. Dodam jeszcze, że mieszanie 3 palet to trochę za mało. Każdy doświadczony brukarz, najpierw oglądnie wszystkie palety, które mu przywieziono i będzie mieszał kostki z głową, bo często odcienie w paletach się powtarzają i można wybrać akurat 3 palety o podobnej barwie i wtedy też plamy wychodzą.

----------


## Piotr_M

Ciekawe bo mam ten sam problem z kostką Libetu co autor wątku - chodzi o piccolo barwy jesieni oraz akropol. Mam wrażenie, że mogą pochodzić z tej samej partii produkcyjnej. Na razie zgłosiłem problem wykonawcy bo on kupował materiał ale nie mam żadnej odpowiedzi. Przy brukowaniem zastanawiałem się nad innym producentem ale wykonawca przekonał mnie, że Libet daje pewność jakości produktów.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ciekawe bo mam ten sam problem z kostką Libetu co autor wątku - chodzi o piccolo barwy jesieni oraz akropol. Mam wrażenie, że mogą pochodzić z tej samej partii produkcyjnej. Na razie zgłosiłem problem wykonawcy bo on kupował materiał ale nie mam żadnej odpowiedzi. Przy brukowaniem zastanawiałem się nad innym producentem ale wykonawca przekonał mnie, że Libet daje pewność jakości produktów.


Skąd jesteś? Kiedy kupowałeś kostkę?

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

Zawsze polecałam klientom kostkę Libetu (zresztą sama użytkuję i jestem bardzo zadowolona) ale po tych rewelacjach chyba przestanę...

----------


## Balto

Mymyk: po prostu wyszła im cała felerna partia / seria jakiegoś konkretnego odcienia lub kilku. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłby kontakt z odbiorcami (składy) z prośbą o info gdzie poszło a potem kontakt z klientem i ew. umową o wymianie jakby się coś działo. i voila - problem przekuty w sukces.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Zawsze polecałam klientom kostkę Libetu (zresztą sama użytkuję i jestem bardzo zadowolona) ale po tych rewelacjach chyba przestanę...


Ja jako ten poszkodowany jednak teraz się wstrzymam z negatywnymi ocenami. W przypadku mojej sprawy wyszły na jaw pewne "okoliczności łagodzące" dla Libetu. 
O ile wszystko zostanie załatwione z klasą to jednak odwołam wszystkie gorzkie słowa pod adresem producenta.
Pisałem na początku: wpadki trafiają się NAJLEPSZYM, problem w tym, żeby te wpadki szybko naprawiać - przyznać się do błędu, klientowi zadość uczynić, bo szkoda niszczyć bądź, co bądź niezłą polską markę, a też znam sporo ludzi zadowolonych z ich produktów.

Trochę też żałuję, że są osoby, które tutaj piszą i skarżą się na podobne problemy a nie wyczerpują tematu do końca, bo nie wiemy czy udało im się załatwić reklamację pozytywnie, czy też nie.
Wątek jest wysoko notowany w google i każdy, który szuka opinii o Libecie na pewno się na niego natknie, opisujmy więc nasze przypadki rzetelnie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzegorz_si

Witam
Zgłaszano mi, że zdjęcia linkowane z zewnątrz w wątku nie działały. Już są. Był mały problem z serwerem.
Odpowiadając na pytania e-mailowe: Dostałem informację pisemną, że w związku z uznaną reklamacją kostki, ustalono z moim wykonawcą termin prac ponownego montażu na wiosnę 2013 w "pierwszym możliwym terminie".
Czekam na potwierdzenie podpisania umowy, którą wykonawca wysłał do ich dilera. 
Na razie nie podpisali.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich, którzy do mnie piszą i interesują się tą sprawą.

----------


## tomciow

Natrafiłem przypadkiem na ten wątek przeglądając informacje w necie.
Właśnie jestem przed wyborem kostki i w sumie prawie się zdecydowałem na Libet, ale po tym co tutaj widzę nabieram wątpliwości.
Jak teraz wygląda Twoja sprawa?

Gdzie w ogóle kupowałeś tą kostkę, bo to w sumie też ważne

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Natrafiłem przypadkiem na ten wątek przeglądając informacje w necie.
> Właśnie jestem przed wyborem kostki i w sumie prawie się zdecydowałem na Libet, ale po tym co tutaj widzę nabieram wątpliwości.
> Jak teraz wygląda Twoja sprawa?
> 
> Gdzie w ogóle kupowałeś tą kostkę, bo to w sumie też ważne


Hej
Ja kostkę kupiłem w firmie BRUK-BUD w Gorzkowie k. Bochni (Małopolska), mają też skład w Niepołomicach - to ta sama firma.
Na razie czekamy na pogodę, bo w tej chwili to leży śnieg. Wykonawca zadeklarował, że będzie gotowy w pierwszym, albo drugim tygodniu po świętach wielkanocnych.

Już sobie obiecałem, że tutaj zrobię pełną relację tych prac, wrzucę zdjęcia, więc jak tylko się coś ruszy to na pewno będziecie to wiedzieć.

Oczywiście cały czas mam nadzieję, że nikt ze mnie idioty robił nie będzie i wszystko odbędzie się tak, jak mi to obiecywano.
Uważam też, że o ile wszystko zakończy się w porządku to nie będziesz mieć podstaw do wątpliwości. Na wadliwą kostkę możesz trafić wszędzie. 
Ważne jest, żeby producent ze sprzedawcą potrafili naprawiać swoje błędy.

----------


## tomciow

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Ja jestem mniej więcej z tego samego regionu. Kostkę brukową dopiero mam zamiar kupić, pewnie w maju, więc poczekam na wynik Twojej sprawy. Jestem uczulony na oszukiwanie.
Mnie podoba się akropol, ale w połączeniu z solaro piccola - widziałem taką nawierzchnię u znajomych.

Ja na Ten wątek natrafiłem od razu wpisując hasło "kostka Libet", więc myślę że nikt sobie takiej antyreklamy w necie robić nie będzie i Cię do wiatru nie wystawią. Nie na oczach paru tysięcy ludzi, którzy ten wątek czytają!

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź.
> Ja jestem mniej więcej z tego samego regionu. Kostkę brukową dopiero mam zamiar kupić, pewnie w maju, więc poczekam na wynik Twojej sprawy. Jestem uczulony na oszukiwanie.
> Mnie podoba się akropol, ale w połączeniu z solaro piccola - widziałem taką nawierzchnię u znajomych.
> 
> Ja na Ten wątek natrafiłem od razu wpisując hasło "kostka Libet", więc myślę że nikt sobie takiej antyreklamy w necie robić nie będzie i Cię do wiatru nie wystawią. Nie na oczach paru tysięcy ludzi, którzy ten wątek czytają!


Połączenie brukiem Solaro też widziałem i wygląda fajnie. Myślałem o tym na początku, ale wydawało mi się, że zwykły beton będzie się gryzł z kostką sypaną. Jak zobaczyłem na żywo to zmieniłem zdanie. 
Połączenie takie jak u mnie tez nie wygląda źle  :smile: 
Jak patrzę przez okno i widzę zwały śniegu to myślę sobie, że chyba dłużej poczekam niż na początku planowałem.
To czy producent dotrzyma słowa to się okaże. Mnie nie pozostaje nic innego, jak tylko czekać na pogodę, żeby się przekonać.
Nie wyobrażam sobie sytuacji aby po tym wszystkim co się w sprawie mojej reklamacji działo mogło być inaczej.
Z resztą bez jaj! Mówimy o kosztach, które dla tak potężnej firmy raczej są mizerne...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzegorz_si

Witam
Otrzymałem wczoraj e-mail od pani z Libetu i powiem Wam, że normalnie jestem w szoku!
Nie wiem czy to spóźniony prima aprilisowy żart... bo tak to brzmi.
Niemniej jednak jest zupełnie nieśmieszny.

----------


## tomciow

> Witam
> Otrzymałem wczoraj e-mail od pani z Libetu i powiem Wam, że normalnie jestem w szoku!
> Nie wiem czy to spóźniony prima aprilisowy żart... bo tak to brzmi.
> Niemniej jednak jest zupełnie nieśmieszny.


O CO CHODZI? Nie trzymaj ludzi w niepewności bo ja nie rozumiem: jest na dobrze, czy na źle?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> O CO CHODZI? Nie trzymaj ludzi w niepewności bo ja nie rozumiem: jest na dobrze, czy na źle?


Na razie jestem jeszcze zbyt wkurzony, żeby tutaj pisać. Nie chcę potem czegoś żałować.
Sorry, muszę ochłonąć. W nocy prawie nie spałem...

----------


## rafo30

Witam ,Kurde to mnie zmartwiles mam nadzieje ze bedzie ok.Ja tez zastanawialem sie nad kupnem libeta ale chyba odpuszcze  :sad:  wezme drewbet

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Witam ,Kurde to mnie zmartwiles mam nadzieje ze bedzie ok.Ja tez zastanawialem sie nad kupnem libeta ale chyba odpuszcze  wezme drewbet


Czekam na wyjaśnienia do jutra. Trochę już się uspokoiłem. 
W sumie po namyśle, to ludzie mają większe problemy w życiu. 
Co mi tam: dzieci zdrowe, żona zdrowa, ja zdrowy, jest gdzie mieszkać, jest praca. Kostka brukowa to tylko przedmiot. po cholerę mam się nerwowo wykańczać?

Darować nie daruję, ale muszę przestać się wkurzać, bo mi już zdrowia zjedli za dużo.

Czekam jeszcze do jutra. Pani dyrektor regionalny ds sprzedaży pofatygowała się aż z Wrocławia, żeby mnie przeprosić osobiście, potem telefonicznie jeszcze zapewniała, że będzie tak, jak się umawialiśmy i tak jak obiecywał sprzedawca, dostałem pismo od sprzedawcy potwierdzające ten fakt, po czym jeden dziwny e-mail z którego wynika, że zmienili zdanie z uwagi na "przede wszystkim zadowolenie klienta".
Wniosek jeden: prawie 12 miesięcy zmarnowanego czasu.

Nie ma już teraz czasu odebrać telefonu, oddzwonić. Napisałem maila. Póki co, na odpisanie też czasu brak.

Więcej za natręta robić nie będę. JESTEM DUREŃ I TYLE!
A prawnik się śmiał... "naiwny jest Pan" mówił...

Producent nie potrafił zachować się z twarzą, pozostaje więc oficjalna droga: sprzedawca.
PO CO MI ZAWRACALI GŁOWĘ I RAZEM ZE SPRZEDAWCĄ MYDLILI OCZY?
Nie wiem!

----------


## Radiowiec

Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki od samego początku i teraz sam się trzęsę ze złości. Co za kraj, co za ludzie...

W mojej rodzinie mam teraz dwie budowy i w obu przypadkach opisałem Twój problem z Libetem. Obie rodziny zrezygnowały z tego producenta i mam nadzieję, że fama rozejdzie się po necie. 

Mimo wszystko nadal trzymam kciuki!

Michał

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki od samego początku i teraz sam się trzęsę ze złości. Co za kraj, co za ludzie...
> 
> W mojej rodzinie mam teraz dwie budowy i w obu przypadkach opisałem Twój problem z Libetem. Obie rodziny zrezygnowały z tego producenta i mam nadzieję, że fama rozejdzie się po necie. 
> 
> Mimo wszystko nadal trzymam kciuki!
> 
> Michał


Dzięki wielkie. Dodzwonić się nie dodzwoniłem, ale wysłałem maile i w czwartek miałem jednak telefon z Libetu. 
Mają sprawdzić co jest grane i mi wyjaśnić do środy o co chodzi. 

Mam nadzieję, że to tylko nieporozumienie i po prostu ktoś przez te kilka miesięcy coś pomieszał. 
Mogło się zdarzyć. 
Wysłałem im kopię pisma, celem przypomnienia naszych ustaleń. 

Niech to się już wreszcie skończy...

----------


## grzegorz_si

Witam wszystkich.
Wszystko się wyjaśniło! Termin wymiany mamy ustalony między 2 maja a 15 czerwca!

Coś sobie tam pomieszali z wykonawcami, ale już jest OK. 
Zostaje wszystko według ustaleń, które mnie satysfakcjonują.

Tak więc... czekam i mam nadzieję, że wątek zakończę optymistyczną fotorelacją z prac  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## rafo30

Trzymam kciuki :d

----------


## firewall

Oj, cos mi się zdaje ze w czerwcu stwierdzą że coś stoi na przeszkodzie i muszą zrobić ekspertyzę i dadzą ci znać po jej wykonaniu we wrześniu ( bo zaczęły się wakacje ). Potem rozpatrzą twoje odwołanie w grudniu 2013 ale ze względu na zimę przełożą wykonanie na 2014rok.
Szkoda słów na takie wykręty. A pomyśleć że chcialem u nich kupować kostkę!  Trzeba będzie rozejrzeć się za jakąś poważniejszą firmą.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Oj, cos mi się zdaje ze w czerwcu stwierdzą że coś stoi na przeszkodzie i muszą zrobić ekspertyzę i dadzą ci znać po jej wykonaniu we wrześniu ( bo zaczęły się wakacje ). Potem rozpatrzą twoje odwołanie w grudniu 2013 ale ze względu na zimę przełożą wykonanie na 2014rok.
> Szkoda słów na takie wykręty. A pomyśleć że chcialem u nich kupować kostkę!  Trzeba będzie rozejrzeć się za jakąś poważniejszą firmą.


Ja jestem optymistą jednak. Już teraz prace mogłyby się rozpocząć, ale raz, że pogoda nie dopisała a dwa, mój wykonawca z powodów zdrowotnych nie da rady  (tłumaczył mi się dzisiaj) - normalnie fatum nad tą nawierzchnią wisi jakieś.

Ekspertyzy niczego nie zmienią bo to nie gwarancja, więc w sumie producent mógł w ogóle tutaj się nie mieszać. Chcieli pomóc... Z resztą na refleksje przyjdzie czas jak będzie po wszystkim  :smile: 

Było sporo bałaganu, to fakt, ale powinno być już dobrze. Tak czy siak w maju szykuję się na sesję fotograficzną  i tej wersji się trzymam  :smile: 
Tak po prawdzie, to byłbym naiwny twierdząc, że inni producenci jakoś od ręki i super ekstra załatwiają reklamacje...

Rafo30 - DZIĘKI.

----------


## rafo30

Witam : ja jutro będę zamawial podobną kostkę ale z drewbetu  :wink:  mam nadzieję że będzie z nią wszystko ok.Też zrobię zdjecia z wykonawstwa a że sam ja będę kładł to powinno być ok  :smile: .

----------


## grzegorz_si

Witam wszystkich!
Wczoraj w końcu podpisano umowę na wykonanie demontażu i ponownego montażu kostki ze wskazaną przeze mnie firmą brukarską.
Być może zaczniemy też wcześniej, bo brukarz powinien być dyspozycyjny za niedługo.
Wygląda na to, że jednak będzie dobrze i niepotrzebnie się wkurzałem.

Jak tylko zaczną robotę to wrzucę tutaj pierwsze zdjęcia.
Będzie trochę bałaganu, ale trudno. Byleby mieć to już za sobą  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## firewall

Czyli na rocznicę użerania się Libetem będziesz miał nową kostkę?

----------


## rafo30

No i git fajnie że obeszło się bez większych ekscesów  :wink:  czekam na zdjecia.Mi właśnie kostkę przywieźli więc pomału też zaczynam  :smile:

----------


## fantomek24

ja tez miałem brać libeta ale chyba odpuszczę ale co w takim razie zamiast niego....?
zastanawiam się nad kostką semmelrock jakieś opinie i doświadczenia?

----------


## mirma

mimo tego postu położyłem w zeszłym roku Libeta i nie ma z nim żadnych problemów. Też się zastanawiałem.
 Problem opisany tutaj dotyczy parti  która może się pojawić i każdego innego producenta.

----------


## tlalken

> Witam wszystkich!
> Wczoraj w końcu podpisano umowę na wykonanie demontażu i ponownego montażu kostki ze wskazaną przeze mnie firmą brukarską.
> Być może zaczniemy też wcześniej, bo brukarz powinien być dyspozycyjny za niedługo.
> Wygląda na to, że jednak będzie dobrze i niepotrzebnie się wkurzałem.
> 
> Jak tylko zaczną robotę to wrzucę tutaj pierwsze zdjęcia.
> Będzie trochę bałaganu, ale trudno. Byleby mieć to już za sobą 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich



Pozostaje nam się tylko zastanowić do kogo miał być wysłany mail z odmową wymiany kostki brukowej, skoro zaszła pomyłka i trafił on do Ciebie.
Swoją drogą ciekawe jak wielkie jest to zjawisko i ilu klientów cierpi i użera się z Libetem. Ja jednak nie zdecyduje się na nich. Tragiczne podejście posprzedażowe i dużo straconego czasu, nie mówiąc o nerwach i zdrowiu. 

Macie może jakieś opinie o kostce brukowej z firmy  POLBRUK - maja ładnie wyglądające modele Granito i Ideo, nie żebym reklamował cos tutaj poprostu jestem przezorny po doświadczeniach kolegi

----------


## Balto

Z emailami i odmową uznania reklamacji jest zwykle tak, że trafiają one do ludzi, którzy nie mają jakiekolwiek wiedzy, albo o których wiadomo, że nie są na jakichś tam forach i nie robią zadym. Dla Libetu to tylko koszty które trzeba ponieść, a zero zysku - wymiernego...

----------


## grzegorz_si

Witam ponownie. 
Na refleksje przyjdzie czas po wszystkim. My ruszamy z pracami w końcu w przyszłym tygodniu!  :smile: 
Dzisiaj potwierdził mi wykonawca osobiście termin. Czekam na transport kostki. Jak tylko przywiozą to wrzucam pierwsze zdjęcia.

----------


## lukep3

> Witam ponownie. 
> Na refleksje przyjdzie czas po wszystkim. My ruszamy z pracami w końcu w przyszłym tygodniu! 
> Dzisiaj potwierdził mi wykonawca osobiście termin. Czekam na transport kostki. Jak tylko przywiozą to wrzucam pierwsze zdjęcia.


trzymam kciuki Grzegorzu oby wszystko się dobrze skończyło

----------


## MAR70

Witajcie,mampytaniemożektoś doradzi co zrobić? Zakupiłem kostkę Libet szara i grafit i na dużej części kostek są ślady,takie jakby zarysowania jednej o drugą ,wygląda to jak pomalowane kredą,ale niestety nie schodzi nawet po szorowniu.Czy to normalne,czy domagać się wymiany kostki?

----------


## Balto

Wrzuć zdjęcie będzie łatwiej ocenić szto eto.

----------


## duke-R

No to otwórzcie link. Kiedyś miałem podobny problem a ze byłem aktywnym forumowiczem forum alfy więc tam rzuciłem temat. Finalnie wszystko dobrze się skończyło.
http://forum.alfaclub.pl/viewtopic.p...379&highlight=

----------


## grzegorz_si

> No to otwórzcie link. Kiedyś miałem podobny problem a ze byłem aktywnym forumowiczem forum alfy więc tam rzuciłem temat. Finalnie wszystko dobrze się skończyło.
> http://forum.alfaclub.pl/viewtopic.p...379&highlight=


U mnie od poniedziałku prace mają ruszać  :smile:  WRESZCIE!
Na poniedziałek mam też obiecany transport całej kostki.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Mały poślizg z uwagi na awarię samochodu, ale dzisiaj przyjechała kostka. 
Co prawda gdzieś zapodział się 1 metr akropolu, ale to szczególik i mają mi go dowieźć w najbliższym czasie.
Tak czy siak: zajechało wielkie auto, rozładowało nową, śliczną kosteczkę. Wszystko nowiutkie, świeżutkie z jednej partii. Dokładnie tak jak mi obiecywano.
Od środy ruszają prace.
Na razie współpraca ze sprzedawcą i producentem jest wzorowa. Przemiły i bezproblemowy kontakt.
Oby tak dalej  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

Prace ruszyły z kopyta. Spora część kostki zdemontowana. Trwa odkopywanie i demontaż obrzeży.
Stara kostka czeka na zabranie. 
Jest trochę bałaganu, ale wszyscy ze sobą dobrze współpracują (dowóz materiału przez sprzedawcę, odbiór wadliwego towaru, itp), więc idzie to sprawnie i nie ma przestoju.
Moi mistrzowie układają już na nowo obrzeża. To akurat schodzi bardzo długo, bo szef ekipy jest tutaj wyjątkowym pedantem  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

I jeszcze jedna porcja zdjęć  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

Prace trwają nadal. Trochę opóźnia wszystko deszcz, ale widać postępy. Największa dłubanina, czyli obrzeża już prawie gotowe. Powstają chodniczki z piccoli.
Kasztanowa jest teraz przecudnie kolorowa, ale równocześnie jest sporym wyzwaniem dla brukarzy. 
Na etapie układania właśnie tego typu kostki z colormix sporo ekip z lenistwa robi papraninę a potem się tłumaczą, że tak kostki były pakowane: Trzeba przeglądnąć całość palet, w tym też i w warstwach!
Bardzo często jest tak, że wyraźnie kontrastujących kolorem kostek jest mniej i trzeba nimi oszczędnie gospodarować, tak aby tych kostek wystarczyły na całość nawierzchni. Wtedy jest super efekt. 
Chodzi o to, aby nie doprowadzić do sytuacji w której te kontrastujące po połowie metrażu się wyczerpią a dalej układają mdłym kolorem, bo brukarzom nie chce się sortować. W przypadku tych kostek, książkowe mieszanie z trzech palet nie wystarcza. Trzeba się trochę namęczyć aby wydobyć ich urodę, ale warto.

Moim chłopakom rzecz jasna tego tłumaczyć nie trzeba  :smile: 

Powoli robi się ładnie. 

Przy okazji: widać efekt fabrycznej impregnacji tej kostki. Jak się ją poleje wodą to ta woda w ogóle w kostkę nie wsiąka.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Jeszcze jedna porcja zdjęć

----------


## tomciow

Miło widzieć, że wszystko się wyjaśniło i ruszyło z kopyta  :smile: 
Teraz trochę spokojniej biorę się za zakup. Długo się zastanawiałem i mój typ to kostka sypana z kolorem solaro, też Akropol. 
Tylko Libet robi taki kolor, ale przez ten wątek miałem trochę wątpliwości. 

Rozumiem, że doszliście do porozumienia i wszystko jest OK?
Jak z płacą dla firmy wykonawczej? Płaci producent, sprzedawca?
W ogóle dostał już cokolwiek?
Pytam z ciekawości, bo jakby nie patrzeć ja bym się trochę bał, chyba że kasą Ty zarządzasz  :smile: 

Nowa kostka faktycznie wygląda o niebo lepiej.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Tomciow na razie naprawdę wszystko jest OK.
Zgodzili się na wykonawcę, który już tą kostkę u mnie układał i o to prosiłem.
Oni płacą, tzn. tak naprawdę to jest jedno porozumienie "trójstronne". We wszystko honorowo włączył się Libet. Trzyma to całością dyrektor ds. sprzedaży i to jest dla mnie i dla wykonawcy gwarancja,  że będzie jak trzeba, finansowo również.
Z tego co wiem wykonawca dostał już 2 transze wynagrodzenia za swoją pracę, więc ja się nie martwię, on raczej też chyba nie.
Ja do kasy się nie mieszam  :smile: 

Generalnie wszystko zgodnie z planem. Odebrali sobie starą kostkę, zgodnie z umówionym terminem, nawet brakujący metr akropolu już na mnie czeka  :smile: 
Nic tylko pochwalić.
Jeszcze z tydzień - dwa i po bałaganie śladu nie będzie.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Na razie pogoda nam dokucza na tyle, że prace idą wyjątkowo powoli  :sad: 
Wkrótce pokażę kilka nowych zdjęć.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Układanie praktycznie skończone. Jeszcze do przycięcia kostki na tarasie i piaskowanie, ubijanie kostki i coś co wyróżnia akurat tą ekipę, spośród kilku, których miałem okazję oglądać przy pracy: wyszukiwanie i usuwanie wszystkich mankamentów, które wychodzą po tym etapie, czyli: wymiana poobijanych kostek, poprawki w miejscach, gdzie pojedyncze kostki za bardzo się zapadły, albo za bardzo wystają, oraz miejsca w których kostka jest niżej niż obrzeże. 
Akurat tutaj jest przykład na to, że przy obrzegowaniu w postaci kostki na betonie DA SIĘ ZROBIĆ tak, aby nawierzchnia była równo z rzędem kostki stanowiącej obrzeże.
Trzeba się tylko trochę postarać  :smile: 
Oczywiście odpada sytuacja w stylu: "nasypiemy panu piachu a pan sobie będziesz biegał z miotą"  :smile: 

Jak widać na zdjęciu podwórko wraca do swoich dawnych kolorków. Jeszcze 1-2 dni i spokój.

----------


## Blechert

Czy prezes już umówił się na przecięcie wstążki przed dopuszczeniem do ruchu?  :smile:  O lokalnych politykach PO i PIS nie wspomnę, bo chyba będą wszyscy :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Czy prezes już umówił się na przecięcie wstążki przed dopuszczeniem do ruchu?  O lokalnych politykach PO i PIS nie wspomnę, bo chyba będą wszyscy


No cóż... po tym jak prezes odmówił udziału imprezę odwołałem. Choć po zastanowieniu możesz wpaść jak chcesz. Jakieś pół litra zawsze się znajdzie do obalenia  :big tongue:

----------


## duke-R

Czyli finalnie, tak jak u mnie wszystko dobrze się skończyło. Firma LIBET załatwiła sprawę jak należy.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Czyli finalnie, tak jak u mnie wszystko dobrze się skończyło. Firma LIBET załatwiła sprawę jak należy.


Witam
W czwartek był odbiór w obecności sprzedawcy oraz przedstawiciela Libetu.
Prace są już zakończono.
Brukarze mimo to i tak jeszcze zaglądali bo biegali ze szczotkami i ubili mi jeszcze tarasik.
Teraz popadało i jeszcze raz przyjdą pozamiatać - tacy już są, że ciężko się ich pozbyć  :smile: 

Finalnie wszystko dobrze się skończyło, choć ostatnim "guziczkiem" będzie wypłacenie wykonawcy oraz dostarczenie faktury.
W wolnej chwili wkleję zdjęcia dla porównania. 
Cieszę się że mam to już za sobą.
Kostka wygląda super, chłopaki się postarali jeszcze bardziej niż za pierwszym razem a producent załatwił sprawę jak trzeba.

----------


## Stan Bruk

Myślę że na całą sprawę ogromny wpływ miał odzew jaki temat wywołał na forum. Sprzedaję kostkę brukową(Awbud , Bruk-Bet) i byłem zaskoczony postawą Libetu, W przypadku moich dostawców dominuje postawa pro-klient i nikt od odpowiedzialności się nie miga. A reklamacje to znikomy odsetek całej sprzedaży np. w ubiegłym roku nie było żadnej. Problemy tego typu zdążają się przy uruchamianiu nowych linij produkcyjnych, jeden z pod-krakowskich producentów miał wysyp tego typu reklamacji w pierwszych dwóch latach produkcji w nowo otwartym zakładzie.

----------


## rafo30

Witam gratulacje  :wink:  mam pytanie czy wychodzą jakieś wykwity na kostke i czy kostka była impregnowana bo się zastanawiam nad impregnacja

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Witam gratulacje  mam pytanie czy wychodzą jakieś wykwity na kostke i czy kostka była impregnowana bo się zastanawiam nad impregnacja


Witam
Wykwity pojawiają się niewielkie. W tej chwili ich już raczej nie widać. Ja nie będę impregnował, bo za duży koszt a trwałość takiej impregnacji niewielka. 
Po co wyrzucać z 1000 zł, jak po roku będzie to samo?

Przy okazji mam już zdjęcia po wszystkich pracach i wrzucę je jak najszybciej. 
Wszystko jest skończone, trawka posiana, posprzątane. Pieniądze wykonawcy WYPŁACONE.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Witam
Jednak się zmobilizowałem i obiecane zdjęcia po realizacji:
Najpierw podjazd z kołem i łuczkami z różnych ujęć.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Teraz chodniczki i tarasik. Dosiana trawka przy obrzeżach już odrasta...

----------


## grzegorz_si

Na koniec zbliżenia. Myślę, że różnica jest widoczna. Krawędzie i barak rdzawych plam. Teraz trzymam kciuki aby po pierwszej zimie było w porządku  :smile: 
Oczywiście wątek, jako że jest wyjątkowo popularny pozostawiam otwarty i o nim nie zapominam. Po zimie wstawię kilka zdjęć z bliska i daleka i zobaczymy czy wada się nie powtórzy.
Dziękuję serdecznie wszystkim odwiedzającym i wszystkim którzy mi pomagali i mnie wsparli. 
Dziękuję również dwóm paniom z Libetu za to, że zajęły się tą sprawą i doprowadziły ją do końca.

Aha na koniec: miałem kilka e-maili z prośbą o namiary na wykonawcę. Jeżeli nie złamie to żadnego punktu regulaminu forum to podam je tutaj.
Myślę, że jest to do przyjęcia. Jeżeli nie to znajdziecie go w wątku "biała i czarna lista wykonawców" czy jakoś tak z regionu Małopolski.
Gość się nazywa Maksymilian Zych, firma Artbruk, tel. 692119387.
Praca jest na zdjęciach. Ja zadowolony byłem, choć jestem wybredny i polecam, ale każdy sam decyduje i wybiera wykonawcę na własną odpowiedzialność  :smile:

----------


## DMN

Palisada riva i widniejący na niej wykwit wapienny jest jakiś sposób na niego, czy może z czasem sam w większym stopniu zniknie?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Palisada riva i widniejący na niej wykwit wapienny jest jakiś sposób na niego, czy może z czasem sam w większym stopniu zniknie?


Riva to z Semmelrocka, Libet nazywa to coś kravento.
Wykwit sam powinien zleźć za jakiś czas. Taki urok farbowanego betonu  :sad:

----------


## DMN

> Riva to z Semmelrocka, Libet nazywa to coś kravento.
> Wykwit sam powinien zleźć za jakiś czas. Taki urok farbowanego betonu


Właśnie doczytałem tu i tam, że ten wykwit wapienny to naturalny efekt produkcji palisad, samoczyszczenie może nawet potrwać do 2 lat... więc trochę mnie to ucieszyło ale zawsze można przyśpieszyć czyszczenie jakimś preparatem zwalczającym wykwit np. firmy Atlas.

----------


## WAKrysiak

> Właśnie doczytałem tu i tam, że ten wykwit wapienny to naturalny efekt produkcji palisad, samoczyszczenie może nawet potrwać do 2 lat... więc trochę mnie to ucieszyło ale zawsze można przyśpieszyć czyszczenie jakimś preparatem zwalczającym wykwit np. firmy Atlas.


Nawet nie próbuj tego dotykać Szopem. Tylko może być gorzej. Wytrawi i wybieli jeszcze bardziej niż jest to w tej chwili. będą plamy nie do usuniecia.
Tak jak piszesz, ten wykwit jest to efekt naturalny i z czasem zanika.

----------


## DMN

A teraz pytanie z innej beczki.
Ostatnio na tą kostkę w jednym miejscu kost przyniósł sobie mysz, część została na tej kostce po sprzątnięciu niej oczywiście plama, czym ją zmyć?

----------


## End_riu

Prawdopodobnie jest to krew. Płynem do garów i twardą szczotką przetrzyj.
Jak nie zejdzie użyj jakiegoś środka do zabrudzeń organicznych, albo jedź na myjnię samochodową i za browara dadzą Ci troszkę dobrego płynu, np. Tenzi Truck.

----------


## DMN

Dzięki, jak znajdę dłuższą chwilę czasu to zdjęcie dodam z tą plamą.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Dzięki, jak znajdę dłuższą chwilę czasu to zdjęcie dodam z tą plamą.


Wolałbym, abyście panowie takie rzeczy omawiali w oddzielnym wątku. Ten jest poświęcony kostkom Libetu a konkretnie jakości tej kostki oraz sposobowi załatwiania reklamacji. Jeżeli macie uwagi na ten temat to śmiało, w przeciwnym wypadku warto założyć nowy wątek.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## biku1974

Witam Wszystkich 
niestety też mnie spotkał problem z jakością kostki LIBET PICCOLA w kolorze pastello i kasztanowy . Na większości ułożonej kostki pastello występują ciemne przebarwienia na całej jej powierzchni lub punktowo, powierzchnia tych  kostek nie przypomina  koloru jaki miały po ułożeniu.  
Występowanie przebarwień jest procesem ciągłym, w miarę upływu czasu pojawiają się one na kolejnych kostkach. W/w proces zauważyłem około rok wstecz, tj. po roku użytkowania (montaż nastąpił w czerwcu 2011r.), nie sądziłem że ten proces będzie tak szybko postępował. Po przyglądnięciu się wadliwym kostkom widać, że mają one inną strukturę od tych poprawnych , można zauważyć gołym okiem , iż użyty materiał ma grubsze ziarno tj. średnicę kamyczków na powierzchni kostki, ponadto stopniowo na niektórych kostkach widać ubytki wierzchniej warstwy kostki, najbardziej jest to dostrzegalne jak powierzchnia jest mokra. Ogólnie efekt wizualny ułożonej kostki prezentuje się bardzo niekorzystnie , Identyczny model kostki użytkuje od 4 lat mój sąsiad i nie występują na niej takie przebarwienia jak u mnie. Inny znajomy użytkuje też taką kostkę od 2 lat , kupował w tym samym punkcie sprzedaży , nie ma on takiego problemu jak u mnie. Ponadto kostka można powiedzieć wygląda jak brudna ale nie jest to cała powierzchnia lecz wybiórczo i punktowo ( kostka była układana zgodnie z  zaleceniem z trzech palet jednocześnie) . Gdyby była  brudna to na całej powierzchni . Jeżeli chodzi o wadliwość kostki Piccola kasztanowa to krawędzie kostki kruszą się i robią się wyszczerbione, proces ten również postępuje stopniowo . Na powyższą okoliczność złożyłem reklamację do sprzedawcy. W pierwszej odpowiedzi zasugerowano , że kostkę należy regularnie czyścić i konserwować , a reklamacje uznano za bezzasadną. Niestety uważam, że kostka po roku użytkowania nie powinna tak wyglądać, jednocześnie u wspomnianych znajomych nie ma tego problemu. W odpowiedzi nie uwzględniono uszkodzeń kostki kasztanowej. W związku z tym , iż nie zgadzam się z wynikiem reklamacji, jak również nie ustosunkowano się do problemu kostki Piccola kasztanowa,  napisałem odwołanie, które złożyłem u sprzedawcy . i ponownie zostałem zbyty. Oczywiście dział zajmujący się reklamacjami ponownie moją sprawę rozpatrzył negatywnie , twierdząc że nie myję kostki i dlatego zszarzała, natomiast jeżeli chodzi o kruszenie się krawędzie piccola kasztanowa , że są nieprawidłowe fugi. Ten sam wykonawca układał kostkę u mnie i u pozostałych 2 znajomych  opisywanych wcześniej wykonując to tak samo wszędzie, o dziw u mnie kostka się kruszy u nich nie??  Chcę tu przestrzec innych klientów aby się zastanowili zanim kupią ten produkt, ja wybrałem go ponieważ kierowałem, się tym iż spełnia on najwyższe standardy , niestety ................  , 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzegorz_si

Biku: wstaw zdjęcia zobaczymy czy problem dotyczy tej samej wady co u mnie.

----------


## biku1974

Wrzucam kilka fotek , pastello przebarwiona , kasztan kruszące się krawędzie.
Ogólnie przebarwiona pastello jest różnie usytuowana, ale ca całej powierzchni rzuca się to w oczy. Oczywiście proces postępuje i pomimo , że niby nie widać na niektórych kostkach dokładnie ale ja jestem w stanie wskazać te , na których za kilka tygodni lub miesięcy wszystko wyjdzie.Oczywiście na początku kostka była bez zarzutu, krawędzie całew kasztanowej, a pastello piękna żółta. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Wrzucam kilka fotek , pastello przebarwiona , kasztan kruszące się krawędzie.
> Ogólnie przebarwiona pastello jest różnie usytuowana, ale ca całej powierzchni rzuca się to w oczy. Oczywiście proces postępuje i pomimo , że niby nie widać na niektórych kostkach dokładnie ale ja jestem w stanie wskazać te , na których za kilka tygodni lub miesięcy wszystko wyjdzie.Oczywiście na początku kostka była bez zarzutu, krawędzie całew kasztanowej, a pastello piękna żółta. 
> Pozdrawiam


Jeżeli chodzi o te poszarpane kanty to jest to DOKŁADNIE to samo co u mnie.
Dużo jest tych poszarpańców?
Co Ci odpisali w sprawie tej wady?
Z kolorem to nie wiem: u mnie też wypłowiała szybko. Ze zdjęcia ciężko ocenić, fakt, że od tych z katalogu nieco odstaje...

----------


## biku1974

Tej wyszczerbionej kasztanowej jest więcej niż mniej, szybciej  się doszukać dobrej kostki . Na reklamację odpisali, że jest ułożona niezgodnie z instrukcją , za małe fugi. Uznali 3  wadliwe kostki, których uszkodzenie polegało na kruszeniu krawędzi, ponadto pękały ich powierzchnie, kostki kasztanowej mam ułożone ok 50 m2. Pastello mam ok 100 m2 i te wypłowiałe widać taj jak na szachownicy , po prostu nieregularnie w niektórych miejscach więcej , gdzie nie gdzie mniej, po prostu jak były układane z trzech palet jednocześnie to te uszkodzone się po prostu wymieszały.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Tej wyszczerbionej kasztanowej jest więcej niż mniej, szybciej  się doszukać dobrej kostki . Na reklamację odpisali, że jest ułożona niezgodnie z instrukcją , za małe fugi. Uznali 3  wadliwe kostki, których uszkodzenie polegało na kruszeniu krawędzi, ponadto pękały ich powierzchnie, kostki kasztanowej mam ułożone ok 50 m2. Pastello mam ok 100 m2 i te wypłowiałe widać taj jak na szachownicy , po prostu nieregularnie w niektórych miejscach więcej , gdzie nie gdzie mniej, po prostu jak były układane z trzech palet jednocześnie to te uszkodzone się po prostu wymieszały.


"więcej niż mniej" rozumiem ponad 50%? I uznane 3 sztuki?! 
No to nieźle. Akurat te krawędzie ewidentnie się rozwalają tak jak u mnie. Czy brali Ci te kostki do badania?

----------


## biku1974

myślę że może być w granicach 50%, tak zabrali do analizy ale nic nie ma ten temat w odpowiedzi , jedynie że powodem uszkodzenia jest zły sposób montażu. A tak jak napisałem to te  3 szt oprócz szczerbienia są popękane . 
umieszczę foto  , chyba o te 3 szt chodzi

----------


## grzegorz_si

"Zły sposób montażu"? a co było złego w tym montażu ich zdaniem?

----------


## biku1974

Niezachowana fuga od 3-5 mm,  jak by tak chciał to trzeba by było układac kostkę na krzyżykach jak płytki. 
Jak ktoś miał podobny przypadek oprócz Grzegorza proszę napisać.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Niezachowana fuga od 3-5 mm,  jak by tak chciał to trzeba by było układac kostkę na krzyżykach jak płytki. 
> Jak ktoś miał podobny przypadek oprócz Grzegorza proszę napisać.


Problem w tym, że ta "niefachowa fuga"  występuje we wszystkich wystawkach i realizacjach które są choćby w katalogu.
Oddzielną kwestią jest to, czy ta fuga miała wpływ na rozwalanie się tych kantów? Wątpię, ale pewnie trzeba będzie to w sądzie udowodnić.

----------


## adam_76

Witam mam ten sam problem z libetm tzn  zbyt ciasna zabudowa kostki . kostka piccola tramonto.Pozdrawiam Adam

----------


## adam_76

Firma libet odpisała  ,że powodem uznania reklamacji za bezzasadną  jest nie zachowanie koniecznych fug 3-5 mm. ,które powinny być zasypane piaskiem i że ciasna zabudowa skutkuje  tzw. klawiszowaniem  i w efekcie miejscowym,szczególnie w wypadku kostek bez fazowych  , odpryskiwaniem krawędzi powierzchniowych.Wynika z tego że kostkę należałoby układac na klinach [samochód klinów zamówić i do dzieła co jest rzeczą nierealną. PORAŻKA Z TYMI PANAMI Z LIBETU  z tzw. 'specjalistami od reklamacji.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Firma libet odpisała  ,że powodem uznania reklamacji za bezzasadną  jest nie zachowanie koniecznych fug 3-5 mm. ,które powinny być zasypane piaskiem i że ciasna zabudowa skutkuje  tzw. klawiszowaniem  i w efekcie miejscowym,szczególnie w wypadku kostek bez fazowych  , odpryskiwaniem krawędzi powierzchniowych.Wynika z tego że kostkę należałoby układac na klinach [samochód klinów zamówić i do dzieła co jest rzeczą nierealną. PORAŻKA Z TYMI PANAMI Z LIBETU  z tzw. 'specjalistami od reklamacji.


Pokaż zdjęcia jak możesz porównany z naszymi. U mnie kostka, która sobie leżała pod gołym niebem luzem bez montażu (zostało mi trochę) też zaczęła "kanty gubić". Po prostu się rozsypywały. Oczywiście mowa o tych wcześniejszych, bo po wymianie mam nadzieję że będzie dobrze.

----------


## Piotr_M

Witam wszystkich,
poniżej wpis który zamieściłem 13.11.2012 r. dot. podobnych problemów z kostką Libet-u - dzisiaj otrzymałem od wykonawcy odpowiedź producenta.
Oto ona:

 Uprzejmie informujemy, że po przeanalizowaniu zgłoszenia i zaopiniowaniu przez Technologa, Libet nie uznaje reklamacji za zasadnej z technologicznego punktu widzenia w części odnoszącej się do:
1) Kolorystyki warstwy wierzchniej - różnice odcieni wyrobów betonowych mogą się ujawnić na powierzchniach już eksploatowanych. Kostka jest materiałem betonowym, który charakteryzuje się porowatością struktury. Ma to bezpośredni związek z nasiąkliwością wyrobu, która może wynosić do 6%. Jest to wartość wynikająca z technologii produkcji oraz warunków dojrzewania, która ma wpływ na wnikanie zabrudzeń w strukturę betonu. Kostki o większej nasiąkliwości mają większą tendencję do wchłaniania zabrudzeń. Nawierzchnia betonowa wymaga regularnego czyszczenia i konserwacji – co spowoduje ograniczanie wnikania zabrudzeń w strukturę betonu.
2) Postrzępionych krawędzi przylicowych - zgodnie z OWS ubytki w wierzchniej warstwie wyrobu, będące następstwem eksploatacji nie podlegają gwarancji.




> Ciekawe bo mam ten sam problem z kostką Libetu co autor wątku - chodzi o piccolo barwy jesieni oraz akropol. Mam wrażenie, że mogą pochodzić z tej samej partii produkcyjnej. Na razie zgłosiłem problem wykonawcy bo on kupował materiał ale nie mam żadnej odpowiedzi. Przy brukowaniem zastanawiałem się nad innym producentem ale wykonawca przekonał mnie, że Libet daje pewność jakości produktów.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Piotr_M: pokaż zdjęcia tej kostki. Gdybyś miał oszacować procent tej poszczerbionej kostki: jak duża jest skala?
Reklamowałeś z tytułu gwarancji (producent) czy niezgodności towaru z umową (sprzedawca)?

----------


## blady00

Grzegorz_si mam pytanie czy robiłeś projekt kostki sam czy wykonawca? Jaki koszt robocizny za mkw? Przymierzam się do kostki i u mnie chcą 80-90 zł za metr. Nie orientuję się czy to dobra cena czy za drogo. Cena obejmuje wszystko oprócz kostki.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Grzegorz_si mam pytanie czy robiłeś projekt kostki sam czy wykonawca? Jaki koszt robocizny za mkw? Przymierzam się do kostki i u mnie chcą 80-90 zł za metr. Nie orientuję się czy to dobra cena czy za drogo. Cena obejmuje wszystko oprócz kostki.


Projekt robił projektant, którego dostałem w cenie kostki. Niestety średni, więc w trakcie prac wykonawca jeszcze wproawdzał do niego korekty.
Robocizna: 15 zł za przygotowanie podłoża + materiał na podłoże. Do tego 45 chyba zł od metra za akropol z tymi paskami i 50 zł od metra za piccola. Nie wiem czy dobrze pamiętam, ale gdzieś koło tego.  Do tego koszt kostki. czy Twoja cena jest dobra to nie wiem, bo nie wiadomo co będą sypać na podbudowę a to robi cenę głównie.

----------


## blady00

Plua materiał masz na myśli dodatkowy koszt  ,czy 15zł zawiera cenę materiału podbudowy?  W sumie wyszłoby ok. 60-70 zł ?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Plua materiał masz na myśli dodatkowy koszt  ,czy 15zł zawiera cenę materiału podbudowy?  W sumie wyszłoby ok. 60-70 zł ?


cena 15 zł nie zawierała kosztów materiału na podbudowę, tylko kopanie, wywóz,  ubijanie, niwelowanie, itp. 
Ile to razem wyjdzie to nie mam pojęcia, bo nie znam ceny materiału. W Twoim przypadku to ja bym wolał się umówić na cenę za robotę i materiał oddzielnie a materiał samemu sobie wybrać. Bo takie umawianie się to jest lipa i tyle: nawiozą Ci jakiś śmieci, piachu, ziemi, okrąglaków, itp i będzie "PANIE, NIE TAKIE PODWÓRKA MY ROBILI I STOJĄ". Koszt kamienia jest bardzo duży a różnica w cenie za np. kliniec, żwir, kamień łamany, czy "śmieci" znaczna. Statystyczny polski budowlaniec to cwaniak, więc o wszystko się dogadaj.

----------


## blady00

Dzięki za info

----------


## Piotr_M

> Piotr_M: pokaż zdjęcia tej kostki.


zdjęcia kostki piccolo

----------


## grzegorz_si

> zdjęcia kostki piccolo


Nie masz lepszych? Na tych słabo widać  :sad:

----------


## renata2008

Grzegorz_si czy kostka wymieniona po zimie również traci kolor i się kruszy?

czy z tą kostko wszystko OK?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Grzegorz_si czy kostka wymieniona po zimie również traci kolor i się kruszy?
> 
> czy z tą kostko wszystko OK?


Na razie jest w porządku, ale jeszcze za wcześnie, żeby cokolwiek stwierdzić. Myślę, że z wnioskami poczekam na okres po kolejnej zimie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## malder

stasiek007, znając historię twoich/waszych (bo nie wiem czy piszesz sam czy z całą ekipą pozbruku), to zaraz do dyskusji powinien włączyć się towarzysz *komiłaj* albo *burakzmazowsza* popierając twoje wypowiedzi. ehh, czy jest z nami moderator?

----------


## End_riu

A co ma sprawozdanie finansowe do jakości oferowanego wyrobu?
Kogoś najwyraźniej boli, że inni nadal utrzymuja się na rynku.

Walczcie o klienta jakością, a nie postami.

----------


## bengai

Witam wszystkich !
Niestety ja również nie mam dobrej opinii o firmie LIBET !
Miałem ułożony podjazd do garażu - NOSTALIT w kolorze jesieni.
Było tego 6 palet. Wykonawca oczywiście mieszał kostkę i wyszło to dobrze.
Pełna paleta kolorystyczna.
Po jakimś czasie dokupiłem 2 palety z tej samej hurtowni i .... ZONK !!!
Zamiast kolorów jesieni dostałem praktycznie 2 kolory !!!
Za nic nie pasuje to do już ułożonego podjazdu.
Wiele mejli do Libetu, wiele telefonów i nic !!!
W końcu wywalczyłem zwrot i dostałem ... ten sam produkt w 2 kolorach  po prawie 2 miesiącach !!!
Fabryka się tłumaczy, że widocznie trafiłem na końcówkę serii...
A ja mam gdzieś takie tłumaczenie !!!
Co innego gdybym kupował 1 m2 , ale przy 2 pełnych paletach nie ma całej gamy kolorystycznej.
Jednym słowem TANDETA.
Firma kompletnie nie panuje nad tym, co wysyła !
Liczy się tylko ILOŚĆ !!!

Nie polecam !!!

----------


## almarat

No to strasznie słabo że takie problemy macie. Ja się zastanawiam nad wyłożeniem podjazdu i podwóża ale narazie funduszy brak, trzeba czekać na dopłaty  :ohmy:

----------


## End_riu

Niezaleznie od firmy kolor bedzie sie roznil i zmienail na przestrzeni lat.
Kilka sezonow temu w barwach jesieni nie bylo polowy odcieni, ktore mozna spotkac obecnie.
Kostka wystepuje pod ta sama nazwa, ale odcienie sie zmieniaja, dlatego ja zawsze zostawiam metr lub dwa klientowi na wypadek zabrudzenia, itd.

Dokladanie kostki wiaze sie niestety z takimi problemami.

----------


## Tomaszs131

A myslalem, ze zakupie kostke tej firmy. Moze to jakis wspolny problem firm produkujacych kostke betonowa " liczy sie ilosc"? 
Swego czasu inwestorzy nazekali na slaba jakosc kostki Bru-betu, kolejna na liscie. Czy sa jeszcze na polskim rynku jakies kostki warte polecenia?
Nie pytam o granitowe bo na nie raczej mnie nie stac.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Niezaleznie od firmy kolor bedzie sie roznil i zmienail na przestrzeni lat.
> Kilka sezonow temu w barwach jesieni nie bylo polowy odcieni, ktore mozna spotkac obecnie.
> Kostka wystepuje pod ta sama nazwa, ale odcienie sie zmieniaja, dlatego ja zawsze zostawiam metr lub dwa klientowi na wypadek zabrudzenia, itd.
> 
> Dokladanie kostki wiaze sie niestety z takimi problemami.



nie rozumiem czemu robicie problem z kolorow, jak sie uklada kostke czy dachowke to miesza sie palrty bo miedzy nimk moga wystepowac roznice, a co dopiero miedzy seriami w odleglosci kilku tygodni czy miesiecy....

oczywiscie kruszenie sie kostki jest niedopuszczalne, ale co do koloru to uwazam ze to nie jest drukowane na drukarce i moze sie roznic.

----------


## End_riu

Niektorym przeszkadza za duzo jednego koloru w takim melanzu, a co dopiero zmiana odcieni.
Z oswiadczenia wiem, ze na kolor kostki inwestorzy patrza tylko na poczatku, z czasem przestaja zwracac na to uwage.

----------


## autorus

mam libet na podjeździe. Ale układane z 8 lat temu. oprócz koloru wydaje się być ok. Wiec trochę się zmartwiłem tym tematem. Będę miał do  ułożenia w koło kopuły. Ale po wpisach muszę przemyśleć sprawę. I oczywiście będę śledził wątek.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Czy sa jeszcze na polskim rynku jakies kostki warte polecenia?


Niestety obecnie produkowane kostki, wraz z ich "kosmiczną" technologią nie dorównują ani trwałością kolorów, ani trwałością powierzchni tym, które były produkowane 15-20 lat temu.
Może to takie "unijne kostki", tak jak unijny cement, unijne żarówki z rtęcią, unijny dym z kominów fabryk, unijny prąd i unijne budynki z certyfikanami...
Tak że odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie brzmi: nie.

----------


## autorus

Jednym słowem: kicha.

----------


## azga

Witam na Forum.
Niestety, dalej w temacie *jakości kostki Libet*. Może moja historia zakończy się pomyślnie, choć milczenie Libetu, oraz fakt, że sprzedawca przestał odbierać telefony niepokoją.

*Jakość premium Libet* wygląda na paletach tak:









Brukarze położyli ok. 30m2 opasek, mówią, że po wibrowaniu duża część tego się pokruszy, a co dopiero będzie po zimie?



Niewielkie ubytki na brzegu kostki kruszą się pod palcami, mam poważne wątpliwości co do jakości mieszanki z której zrobiono wierzchnią warstwę. 
Palety odpakowano tydzień temu, przedstawiciel Libetu oglądał w piątek, powiedział, że pierwszy raz widzi coś takiego (???) i obiecał odpowiedź w poniedziałek. 
Nie pozwolę tego położyć, a na razie 250 m2 rozkopanego i przygotowanego placu czeka... Brukarz mówi o przejściu na inną budowę.

Jakieś porady?

----------


## kamas99

> Witam na Forum.
> Niestety, dalej w temacie *jakości kostki Libet*. Może moja historia zakończy się pomyślnie, choć milczenie Libetu, oraz fakt, że sprzedawca przestał odbierać telefony niepokoją.
> 
> *Jakość premium Libet* wygląda na paletach tak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My również zakupiliśmy kostki firmy "LIbet" zostaliśmy oszukani przez firmę ponieważ kostki po roku kruszą się. Tak jak na widocznych zdjęcia u państwa , odbarwiają się mają białe wykwity jakby były posypane wapnem. Posiadają masę rdzawych punktów.

Reklamując tą kostkę otrzymaliśmy odpowiedz z firmy , że normy technologiczne przewidują KILOGRAM GRUZU NA ROK UŻYTKOWANIA.
O TYM FAKCIE nikt przy zakupie nie poinformował nas. Zakupując kostkę była różnią w barwach , Sprzedający zapewnił ,że po roku kolor się wyrówna co nie nastąpiło . Czujemy się oszukani . PRZESTRZEGAMY PRZED KUPNEM W TEJ FIRMIE>

Będziemy dochodzić swoich praw.

----------


## autorus

no niestety wygląda to katastrofalnie.  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  jak pisałem mam libet i z moją jest ok, ale ta ewidentnie ma problemy.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Sasiad wlasnie polozyl kostke z Libetu. Sam mialem zamiar taka kupic, ale po postach na FM w innym watku na temat marnej jakosci produktu-zrezygnowalem. Teraz widze, ze to nie sa pojedyncze wpadki tej firmy, tylko ogolnokrajowy problem.
Wspolczuje i trzymam za Was kciuki w dochodzeniu swoich praw.
Mam tylko cicha nadzieje, ze z Semmerlock-iem nie bede mial podobnych problemow.

----------


## Balto

To co Libet próbuje wciskać to mieszanie dwóch rzeczy: biało szare naloty są czy lubią być normą w takich brukach i wadą to to nie jest. Da się to likwidować ale chemia jest wściekle droga...
To jak wyglądają kostki wina producenta - prawdopodobnie była za sucha wierzchnia warstwa a i do tego dolna taka se. Do tego kostka nie widziała wilgoci po wyprodukowaniu (naparzenie polewanie etc) i jest to wada produktu.

----------


## azga

> To jak wyglądają kostki wina producenta - prawdopodobnie była za sucha wierzchnia warstwa a i do tego dolna taka se. Do tego kostka nie widziała wilgoci po wyprodukowaniu (naparzenie polewanie etc) i jest to wada produktu.


Czy jest to wada wszystkich kostek, czy tylko tych z jednej strony? (Na każdej palecie kostki z jednego brzegu są powykruszane, reszta wygląda lepiej) Pierwsze pomysły fachowców z Libetu są takie, żeby odrzucać wadliwe kostki, a kłaść resztę. Obawiam się, że po pewnym czasie wszystko się rozsypie, dlatego obstaję przy wymianie całej partii.




> kostki firmy "Libet" zostaliśmy oszukani przez firmę ponieważ kostki po roku kruszą się.


Tego właśnie się obawiam. 




> Reklamując tą kostkę otrzymaliśmy odpowiedz z firmy , że normy technologiczne przewidują KILOGRAM GRUZU NA ROK UŻYTKOWANIA.
> O TYM FAKCIE nikt przy zakupie nie poinformował nas.


Ale o tym, że to są najlepsze kostki na rynku o jakości PREMIUM pewnie Was poinformowali? Tupet? Korzystanie na niedoinformowaniu klientów?
Warto rozpropagować nasze kłopoty, aby skończyły się te przechwałki-wałki  :wink:

----------


## autorus

IMO słusznie.

----------


## Balto

Mała uwaga: wierzchnia warstwa nie ma prawa składać się z gruzu, a zwykle powinna z masy z wypełniaczem do 2mm, max 3-3,5....

----------


## grzegorz_si

> My również zakupiliśmy kostki firmy "LIbet" zostaliśmy oszukani przez firmę ponieważ kostki po roku kruszą się. Tak jak na widocznych zdjęcia u państwa , odbarwiają się mają białe wykwity jakby były posypane wapnem. Posiadają masę rdzawych punktów.
> 
> Reklamując tą kostkę otrzymaliśmy odpowiedz z firmy , że normy technologiczne przewidują KILOGRAM GRUZU NA ROK UŻYTKOWANIA.
> O TYM FAKCIE nikt przy zakupie nie poinformował nas. Zakupując kostkę była różnią w barwach , Sprzedający zapewnił ,że po roku kolor się wyrówna co nie nastąpiło . Czujemy się oszukani . PRZESTRZEGAMY PRZED KUPNEM W TEJ FIRMIE>
> 
> Będziemy dochodzić swoich praw.


Żeby dochodzić swoich praw, trzeba je znać. Skoro tak załatwialiście to znaczy że ich nie znacie. Poszukajcie prawnika, który Wam doradzi co zrobić. TO za duże pieniadze, żeby sobie tak "hop siup" traktować. 
Powodzenia. Krew zalewa człowieka.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Sasiad wlasnie polozyl kostke z Libetu. Sam mialem zamiar taka kupic, ale po postach na FM w innym watku na temat marnej jakosci produktu-zrezygnowalem. Teraz widze, ze to nie sa pojedyncze wpadki tej firmy, tylko ogolnokrajowy problem.
> Wspolczuje i trzymam za Was kciuki w dochodzeniu swoich praw.
> Mam tylko cicha nadzieje, ze z Semmerlock-iem nie bede mial podobnych problemow.


Mój teść ma Semmelrocka - wyblakł, podejście producenta i sprzedawcy podobne jak tych od Libetu. Minęły 2 lata i nadal nie zrealizowali reklamacji, mimo obietnic. Podziwiam teścia za cierpliwość. To chyba standard w naszym pięknym kraju, że producenci trzymają marny poziom naszych polityków i elit rządzących...

----------


## Tomaszs131

A czy tesc pamietal by po sezonie od polozenia zainpregnowc kostke odpowiednim srodkiem?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> A czy tesc pamietal by po sezonie od polozenia zainpregnowc kostke odpowiednim srodkiem?


Chyba sobie jaja robisz. Po to się kostkę kupuje, żeby kolor na niej nie znikał po roku. 
Skoro 20 lat temu można było wyprodukować kostkę, na której kolor utrzymywał się co najmniej lat 15 to teraz przy obecnych rzekomo "innowacyjnych" technologiach i kosmicznych cenach też powinno się dać.

Do tego na sporej części kostek wspomnianego producenta (Semmelrock) pojawiają się "pajęczynki". 
Producent przyznał, że pajęczynki to wada, wyblaknięty kolor nazwał wykwitem (4 rok po ułożeniu).
Dyskutować tutaj specjalnie nie chcę o impregnacji, bo trzeba być skończonym naiwniakiem, żeby wywalać tysiące na lanie jakąś chemią i cieszyć się efektem przez rok.

Chciałem tylko zasygnalizować, że Libet to nie jedyny producent kostki brukowej, który produkuje buble i nie jedyny, który swojego klienta ma głęboko w przysłowiowej dupie.

----------


## autorus

I czego się tu denerwować. Wszyscy chcą tanio to maja tanio. Rynek sie dostosowuje. Jak z biedronkami.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Czyli trzeba sie mocno zastanowic nad sensem zakupu jakiejkolwiec kostki cementowej.
Pozostaje tylko kostka granitowa, ale cena jej jak i robocizna powala z nog.

----------


## autorus

Właśnie chodzi o to ze cena nie powala.  

Zwykła szaro-ruda  6/8  wydajność 7m2 z jednej tony którą z transportem do mnie kosztuje ok 300zł daje nam ok 42zł/m2
Układanie tylko jest droższe. 
Ale jak czytam o sensacjach z kostką betonowa to cieszę się ze do podjęcia decyzji mam jeszcze sporo czasu  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Właśnie chodzi o to ze cena nie powala.  
> 
> Zwykła szaro-ruda  6/8  wydajność 7m2 z jednej tony którą z transportem do mnie kosztuje ok 300zł daje nam ok 42zł/m2
> Układanie tylko jest droższe. 
> Ale jak czytam o sensacjach z kostką betonowa to cieszę się ze do podjęcia decyzji mam jeszcze sporo czasu


A gdzie taka kostke mozna dostac, mozesz podac jakies namiary?
Z gory dziekuje.

----------


## nerwus

> I czego się tu denerwować. Wszyscy chcą tanio to maja tanio. Rynek sie dostosowuje. Jak z biedronkami.


Czy obecnie centy szajsu betonowego wg Ciebie są niskie? to taniocha? wg mnie ceny betonu powalają na kolana a jakość delikatnie mówiąc mizerna,jeszcze jak ktoś pisze że impregnować trzeba !!! Dlatego zdecydowałem sie na granit mimo jego wielu wad mnie przeżyje i nie muszę sie martwić o jakieś blaknięcie koloru czy "kilogram gruzu na rok" bo to ostatnie to już kwalifikuje sie pod paragraf. Dlatego powtarzam tylko klinkier albo granit, mimo większych kosztów inwestycyjnych na początku potem spokój na długie lata.  W koło mojej chaty wszyscy mają betonówke która po kilku latach wygląda jak z przed stanu wojennego i teraz zachodzą w głowę po co im to było potrzebne.

----------


## autorus

Jaki u ciebie wyszedł koszt granitu?

----------


## nerwus

> A gdzie taka kostke mozna dostac, mozesz podac jakies namiary?
> Z gory dziekuje.


Namiary nasz w Strzegomiu, wystarczy poszukać, niestety Twoja lokalizacja jeśli dobrze widzę to druga strona polski wiec koszty transportu będą zabójcze. Często ekipy brukarskie mają "układy" z firmami w Strzegomiu i można wyrwać wanne czyli ok 25 ton w bardzo dobrej cenie, nierzadko poniżej  200  zeta za tone.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> I czego się tu denerwować. Wszyscy chcą tanio to maja tanio. Rynek sie dostosowuje. Jak z biedronkami.


Problem w tym, że to nie jest tanio. Nie rozumiem, dlaczego ludzie tutaj wypisują teksty o tym, że ceny kostek brukowych są niskie. To raz. 
Dwa: nic nie usprawiedliwia bycia oszustem i krętaczem. Czyż w prospektach naszych "wspaniałych" producentów kostek nie piszą nam o tym, że te kostki to zakup na całe życie i że mogą służyć nawet 60 lat?

----------


## nerwus

> Jaki u ciebie wyszedł koszt granitu?


Tak jak pisałem, granit zamawiałem bezpośrednio w Strzegomiu zamawiając wszystko telefonicznie, małe obawy były ale wszystko poszło bez problemów. Co do cen, ceny masz w necie,często są kalkulowane indywidualnie jeśli zamawia się większą ilość,  koszt transportu tak samo,

----------


## autorus

> Problem w tym, że to nie jest tanio. Nie rozumiem, dlaczego ludzie tutaj wypisują teksty o tym, że ceny kostek brukowych są niskie. To raz. 
> Dwa: nic nie usprawiedliwia bycia oszustem i krętaczem. Czyż w prospektach naszych "wspaniałych" producentów kostek nie piszą nam o tym, że te kostki to zakup na całe życie i że mogą służyć nawet 60 lat?


ja bym proponował nie złościć się na rzeczywistość. Wiemy jak jest i teraz można podjąć bardziej racjonalną decyzję.  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> ja bym proponował nie złościć się na rzeczywistość. Wiemy jak jest i teraz można podjąć bardziej racjonalną decyzję.


Spoko, już się nie złoszczę, choć mi nerwów zjedli sporo. Dziwi mnie tylko opinia w stylu, że kostki są tanie, to mogą być gówniane. Kostki betonowe są bardzo drogie i.. gówniane.

Ktoś tu pisał o klinkierze: mam kilkanaście metrów na schodach. Piękny i trwały materiał. Niestety jego cena to jakiś kosmos. Też nie rozumiem dlaczego.

----------


## Balto

autorus ma rację. Ludzie przychodzą do firmy i się pytają ile kosztuje. Kolejne pytanie: a czy nie da się taniej, bo widziałem... Uczciwy powie, nie da się, ale gwarantuję, że jego sprzedaż będzie poniżej poziomo dna. Normalny powie: da się. I zrobi to co widać. On coś sprzeda i zarobi, kupujący będzie uhahany że kupił taniej.
Przykład? Ażur na 8 cm gruby, z Leroya. Cena brutto: 4,99; netto jakieś 3,80. Leroya narzut min. 15%, czyli on kupuje po ok. 3,15.... Aha do tego jeszcze zysk producenta tez ze 20 proc min, a pewniej bliżej 25%. Czyli u producenta kawał betonu o wadze ok 27 kg kosztuje mniej więcej 2,40! A pewnie mniej. Pytanie za setkę co tam jest. Licząc na m3 betonu? Przyjmując że 1m2 to 2,2 tony... oznacza, że wchodzą 82 sztuki ażura. 82 sztuki x 2,40 wynosi circa about 190 złotych z jakimiś groszami na końcu. Pytanie dla zuchwałych: ile kosztuje kubik betonu z gruchy z papierami? A gdzie formy, ludzie, przekładanie, rozformowanie i tak dalej? Samo się?
Dopóki ludzie będą chcieli kupić jak najtaniej to dostaną jak najtaniej ktoś to zrobi, tylko za diabła nie szukajcie tam jakości...

----------


## lesz

raczej 1m3 = 2,2t , przy m2 to by naprawde byla zabawa takie ukladanie  :big grin: 
wyliczenie cen "lekko przejaskrawione" - dla marketow marza idzie ostro w dol, bo sie oplaca czasem puscic nawet na 5-10%, przy ich zamowieniach.
a jesli juz robisz masowke dla marketu, to betonu tez nie bierzesz kilka gruszek  :smile:  
teoretycznie powinno starczyc na wszystko. IMO problemem jest wyscig o cene i tu sie zgodze :/ bo ktos da o 10-20-50gr taniej byle tylko przebic konkurencje, a potem technolog ma kombinowac jak z powietrza zrobic kostke  :smile:  czekam na marketowe kostki wydmuszki  :smile:

----------


## azga

Nie ma co wyliczać, producentowi MUSI się opłacać.  Nauczyliśmy się od Chińczyków że na badziewiu zarabia się najlepiej.

Co do pokazywanej wcześniej kostki: chyba jest tak tragiczna, że przedstawiciel który zajmuje się naszą reklamacją ma zaproponować technologowi wizję w terenie, czyli oglądanie kostki u nas a nie na zdjęciach. 
Czekamy, czekamy, mamy nadzieję, może nie będziemy jej przysłowiowym potomstwem  :wink:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> autorus ma rację. Ludzie przychodzą do firmy i się pytają ile kosztuje. Kolejne pytanie: a czy nie da się taniej, bo widziałem... Uczciwy powie, nie da się, ale gwarantuję, że jego sprzedaż będzie poniżej poziomo dna. Normalny powie: da się. I zrobi to co widać. On coś sprzeda i zarobi, kupujący będzie uhahany że kupił taniej.
> Przykład? Ażur na 8 cm gruby, z Leroya. Cena brutto: 4,99; netto jakieś 3,80. Leroya narzut min. 15%, czyli on kupuje po ok. 3,15.... Aha do tego jeszcze zysk producenta tez ze 20 proc min, a pewniej bliżej 25%. Czyli u producenta kawał betonu o wadze ok 27 kg kosztuje mniej więcej 2,40! A pewnie mniej. Pytanie za setkę co tam jest. Licząc na m3 betonu? Przyjmując że 1m2 to 2,2 tony... oznacza, że wchodzą 82 sztuki ażura. 82 sztuki x 2,40 wynosi circa about 190 złotych z jakimiś groszami na końcu. Pytanie dla zuchwałych: ile kosztuje kubik betonu z gruchy z papierami? A gdzie formy, ludzie, przekładanie, rozformowanie i tak dalej? Samo się?
> Dopóki ludzie będą chcieli kupić jak najtaniej to dostaną jak najtaniej ktoś to zrobi, tylko za diabła nie szukajcie tam jakości...


Jeszcze raz powtórzę: jak producent, czy sprzedawca sprzedaje kostkę za 0,5 zł za metr kwadratowy i GWARANTUJE produkt NAJWYŻSZEJ jakości, który okazuje się badziewiem, to ten ktoś to złodziej, oszust, wredny bandzior, krętacz, bydlę i wszystko co najgorsze. Guzik mnie obchodzi czy on na tym zarobił, czy nie.  Niemniej jednak nadal uważam, że ceny kostek betonowych są horrendalnie wysokie.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Nie ma co wyliczać, producentowi MUSI się opłacać.  Nauczyliśmy się od Chińczyków że na badziewiu zarabia się najlepiej.
> 
> Co do pokazywanej wcześniej kostki: chyba jest tak tragiczna, że przedstawiciel który zajmuje się naszą reklamacją ma zaproponować technologowi wizję w terenie, czyli oglądanie kostki u nas a nie na zdjęciach. 
> Czekamy, czekamy, mamy nadzieję, może nie będziemy jej przysłowiowym potomstwem


No to niech mu się opłaca, ale niech nie łga, nie okrada i nie oszukuje klienta, twierdząc, że sprzedaje produkt najwyższej jakości, gwarantując jej jakość a potem wykręcając się sianem. Poza tym, że też jeszcze się ludzie nie nauczyliście, że w Polsce reklamacja producenta to w 90% fikcja na papierku. Reklamację zgłasza się z niezgodności towaru z umową do sprzedawcy bo to jest w naszym prawie dosyć konkretnie uregulowane i tutaj klient ma większe szanse na wygraną. W ogóle nie rozumiem po kiego grzyba gadacie z jakimiś przedstawicielami, jakimiś technologami i całą resztą, żeby się potem dowiedzieć, że niewłaściwie się z kostką obchodziliście, albo jej nie impregnowaliście, źle ją zamontowaliście, albo zamontowaliście specjalnie wadliwą więc dostaniecie tylko za materiał, ale montaż i demontaż to już Wasz problem. 
I to dotyczy Libetu, Semmelrocka, Bruk-Betu też, bo taki przypadek znam osobiście. 
Przy okazji Bruk-Betu: za pojawiające się pajęczynki na kostkach Bruk-Bet przywiózł klientowi farbę, żeby sobie sam tą kostkę pomalował  :big tongue:

----------


## Balto

Wyjaśnienia i uwagi:
1. Fakt powinno być 1m3... mea culpa...
2. Producent nie będzie robił za psi grosz bo musi mu się zwrócić. Poza tym są to zwykle duzi producenci którzy mają masę kosztów poza osobowymi i naprawdę muszą na to nieźle urobić. Reklama, transport i inne takie kosztują. Wymusić na producencie to można cenę towaru niszowego a nie elementów betonowych. Mając 400 m2 ażura  dla obrazu jest to 130-140 mb drogi dojazdowej szerokości 3 mb, albo parking o wymiarach 7,5 x 55 m.... To oznacza to 1600 szt tego cuda, jeśli producent dokłada złotówkę choć to kilka takich zakupów idzie z torbami. 
3. Małych producentów lokalnych w większości nie stać na robienie fuszerki... bo ich znają...
4. To nie betony są drogie, to ludzie zostali nauczeni, że element za 5 zł może być dobry i tani...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Wyjaśnienia i uwagi:
> 2. Producent nie będzie robił za psi grosz bo musi mu się zwrócić. Poza tym są to zwykle duzi producenci którzy mają masę kosztów poza osobowymi i naprawdę muszą na to nieźle urobić. Reklama, transport i inne takie kosztują. Wymusić na producencie to można cenę towaru niszowego a nie elementów betonowych. Mając 400 m2 ażura  dla obrazu jest to 130-140 mb drogi dojazdowej szerokości 3 mb, albo parking o wymiarach 7,5 x 55 m.... To oznacza to 1600 szt tego cuda, jeśli producent dokłada złotówkę choć to kilka takich zakupów idzie z torbami. 
> 3. Małych producentów lokalnych w większości nie stać na robienie fuszerki... bo ich znają...
> 4. To nie betony są drogie, to ludzie zostali nauczeni, że element za 5 zł może być dobry i tani...


No ja odpadam: nikt nie każe robić za psi grosz, tylko przestać oszukiwać, wyrywając ludziom pieniądze, wciskając kit na temat kilkudziesięcioletniej trwałości i wypinając się tyłkiem po tym, jak po roku-dwóch ich gówno zacznie się rozwalać.
Dlaczego usprawiedliwiasz oszukiwanie niby niską ceną?!

Jeżeli ktoś sprzedaje gówno za 5 zł to ma do cholery jasnej powiedzieć: "Sprzedaję gówno, ale tanie. Kupujesz na własną odpowiedzialność".
Nadal pozostaję przy opcji, że dawniej dało się zrobić kostkę, która trzymała kolor i trwałość przez 15 lat co najmniej i nie kosztowała takich pieniędzy jak teraz. 
Teraz się nie da, bo "klient chce tanio, więc niech ma tanio, ale niech nie narzeka, że do dupy".
No OK. Tylko niech wszyscy zaczną mówić, że sprzedają towar do bani i tyle.
Poza tym prawo jest prawem: niezgodność towaru z umową przez co 2 lata. Odpowiada sprzedawca. Może jak sprzedawca parę razy przegra w sądzie z klientami to przestanie sprzedawać badziewie (zaznaczam, że marże to 40% - tak twierdził prezes Libetu w jednym z wywiadów).
Jak producenci się obudzą, że nie ma komu sprzedawać ich badziewia, to zaczną robić uczciwy towar, jak dawniej.

----------


## autorus

Panowie a przypominacie sobie jak to było z ptasim mleczkiem Wedla? 
Od zawsze było tak, że czekoladek były trzy poziomy i od brzegi do brzegu. Jak przyszedł nowy właściciel to wywalił jeden poziom, czyli 30% czekoladek a cenę pozostawił stara. Teraz wkłada w plastikowe przekładki zapewne aby czekoladki juz nie dochodziły do brzegu. Znów oszczędności  .

Tak się dzieje ze wszystkim, niestety. Nie przypomninam sobie aby właściciel napisał ze zmniejsza ilość towaru w środku (pewnie na opakowaniu była waga) tylko kto pamiętał stara wagę.

----------


## Balto

Bo beton ma wytrzymałość kilkadziesiąt lat, ale musi mieć wsad. Kiedyś było nie do pomyślenia by taki szmelc robić. U mnie pod blokiem są stare płyty betonowe mające ze trzy dekady najmarniej. Nie wibroprasowane a lane. Fakt łuszczą się, są pęknięte - ale... są. Tylko, że nikt wówczas nie mówił:: daj popiołowy, czemu tyle sypiesz, dorzuć jeszcze piasku...
Piszę, że ludzi nauczono dobrze i tanio. Do uporu powtarzano to hasło - dobrze i tanio, tak jak z tanimi winami. "Dobre i tanie". A niby czemu ma mówić, że na własną odpowiedzialność. On daje - że po ażurku przejedzie autko 1,5 t... ale to małymi literami. I nic więcej. Poza tym wszystkim idą coraz cieńsze wierzchnie warstwy, coraz krótsze okresy naparzania. To by się zmieniło, gdyby kilka osób powiedziało: ja dopłacę te 8 zł /m2 ale chcę naprawdę dobrej jakości produkt. Przy 200 m2 8 zł to 1600... a sam materiał potrafi kosztować 10 000 plus inne detale typu krawężniki, cementy etc. Ale przecież dobre i tanie....

----------


## End_riu

Kiedys na kostke moglo sobie pozwolic 10% ludzi, bo byla droga, ale dobra.
Obecnie niemal kazdy moze sobie ja zafundowac, bo ceny sa smiesznie niskie.
To nie wina producentow, tylko klientow. Rynek dostosowuje sie do potrzeb.
Juz nawet wykonawcy zaczynaja przeginac i klada obrzeza na samym piachu.

Moze czas uswiadomic sobie, ze budowlanka to nie tergowisko.
Producent i wykonawca nie odejmia sobie od koryta. Jak cos urwiecie, to tracicie tylko na jakosci, albo ilosci materialu.
A pozniej oczywiscie winni sa wykonawcy, bo swojej winy sie nie widzi.
Wykonawca musi zejsc z ceny, zyby byc konkurencyjnym, albo idzie z torbami.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Kiedys na kostke moglo sobie pozwolic 10% ludzi, bo byla droga, ale dobra.
> Obecnie niemal kazdy moze sobie ja zafundowac, bo ceny sa smiesznie niskie.
> To nie wina producentow, tylko klientow. Rynek dostosowuje sie do potrzeb.
> Juz nawet wykonawcy zaczynaja przeginac i klada obrzeza na samym piachu.
> 
> Moze czas uswiadomic sobie, ze budowlanka to nie tergowisko.
> Producent i wykonawca nie odejmia sobie od koryta. Jak cos urwiecie, to tracicie tylko na jakosci, albo ilosci materialu.
> A pozniej oczywiscie winni sa wykonawcy, bo swojej winy sie nie widzi.
> Wykonawca musi zejsc z ceny, zyby byc konkurencyjnym, albo idzie z torbami.


Ja pierdzielę, bo już normalnie włosy z głowy wyrywam jak czytam takie durnoty!
Człowieku, jak możesz usprawiedliwiać oszustwo? No ja rozumiem, że to już nasza cecha narodowa i sporo Polaków ma to we krwi, ale do cholery jasnej oszust jest oszustem i miejsce takiego jest na marginesie społecznym.
Jak wykonawca robi coś na piachu i mówi że będzie dobrze a potem się sypie TO JEST TO WINA WYKONAWCY OSZUSTA! Miejsce takiego gnoja jest za kratami, bo to zwykły złodziej.

Jeżeli producent robi badziewną kostkę, która się sypie a ogłasza, że wytrzyma 60 lat to  JEST TO WINA WYKONAWCY OSZUSTA, KTÓREGO TEŻ MOŻNA ŚMIAŁO NAZWAĆ ZŁODZIEJEM!

Jeżeli klient widzi dwie kostki, jedną droższą, drugą tańszą, obaj producenci twierdzą, że jest tak samo dobra to wybiera tą tańszą. Trzeba być idiotą, by zrobić inaczej. Klient nie będzie biegał z wariografem.

Mnie gówno obchodzi, czy wykonawca odejmie sobie od koryta. Jak śpiewa cenę i gwarantuje jakość i jeszcze twierdzi, że jest to zgodne ze sztuką TO TAK MA ROBIĆ! 
Mam dość oszustów!

Na koniec: "cena kostki jest śmiesznie niska"? 
No sorry, nie wiem ile zarabiasz, ale dla przeciętnego Polaka wybrukowanie podwóreczka za 20-30 tyś zł (to i tak minimum) to jest koszt co najmniej rocznych zarobków. 
Jeżeli to jest "śmiesznie mało" to chyba żyjemy w innym kraju.
Dawniej proporcje te były zdecydowanie inne a że mało kto brukował podwórka bo i też czasy były inne. Ludzie tak o nie nie dbali i nie było takiej mody.
Nie bez przyczyny kostki robione z betonu w betoniarce były wtedy trwalsze I TAŃSZE od szajsu sprzedawanego obecnie.
Problem leży w braku konkurencji na rynku (podobnie jak na rynku choćby ceramiki budowlanej) oszczędności i zachłanności producentów, którzy traktują Polaków jak śmieci, sprzedając im śmieci.

----------


## autorus

End_riu ma rację a Ty żyjesz w Nibylandii.  I nic co napiszesz tego nie zmieni. Choć szkoda.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

A na koniec wykonawca wielce zaskoczony że inwestor nie chce płacić.... :mad:

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Ja pierdzielę, bo już normalnie włosy z głowy wyrywam jak czytam takie durnoty!
> Człowieku, jak możesz usprawiedliwiać oszustwo? No ja rozumiem, że to już nasza cecha narodowa i sporo Polaków ma to we krwi, ale do cholery jasnej oszust jest oszustem i miejsce takiego jest na marginesie społecznym.
> Jak wykonawca robi coś na piachu i mówi że będzie dobrze a potem się sypie TO JEST TO WINA WYKONAWCY OSZUSTA! Miejsce takiego gnoja jest za kratami, bo to zwykły złodziej.
> 
> Jeżeli producent robi badziewną kostkę, która się sypie a ogłasza, że wytrzyma 60 lat to  JEST TO WINA WYKONAWCY OSZUSTA, KTÓREGO TEŻ MOŻNA ŚMIAŁO NAZWAĆ ZŁODZIEJEM!
> 
> Jeżeli klient widzi dwie kostki, jedną droższą, drugą tańszą, obaj producenci twierdzą, że jest tak samo dobra to wybiera tą tańszą. Trzeba być idiotą, by zrobić inaczej. Klient nie będzie biegał z wariografem.
> 
> Mnie gówno obchodzi, czy wykonawca odejmie sobie od koryta. Jak śpiewa cenę i gwarantuje jakość i jeszcze twierdzi, że jest to zgodne ze sztuką TO TAK MA ROBIĆ! 
> ...


dokladnie, popieram wszystkimi konczynami. 
nie wazne czy produkt, czy kostka, dachowka czy spodnie, jest pelnowartosciowym produktem, to nie wazne czy tani czy drogi, ma byc sprawny i utrzymywac cechy zawarte w specyfikacji. 

taka sytuacja ze ktos chcial bardzo tanio t mogloby byc jakby poszedl szukac najtanszej kostki, sprzedawca ze mamy np taka a taka ale drugiego gatunku, cos zle zamieszali czy wysuszyli, i taka moze sie kruszyc, odbarwiac i inne cuda ale jest np polowe tansza. i jak klient to wezmie to moze miec pretensje tylko do siebie ze wzial smieci, albo z usmiechem na ustach zamiata kilo gruzu miesiecznje bo tak tanio wybrukowal plac.

ale ludzie kupujac pelnojakosciowy produkt nie moze byc takich sytuacji, a jak sa to producent powinien bez gadania to wymienic i jeszcze bardzo przeprosic za ponowne.rozrycie podworka. 

to samo z wykonastwem, jak  chce na piachu i nie bedzie mu wadzilo ze sie zapada to niech ma, i sie cieszy ze tanio. ale do jasnej cholery jak sie bierze normalnego wykonawce i oczekuje normalnej roboty zgodnej ze sztuka i technologia, a taki uklada na piachu to od razu powinien byc kryminal

----------


## grzegorz_si

> End_riu ma rację a Ty żyjesz w Nibylandii.  I nic co napiszesz tego nie zmieni. Choć szkoda.


Nie żyję w Nibylandii, tylko sprzeciwiam się wybielaniu złodziei i oszustów.

----------


## autorus

I jak ci idzie? Bo raczej się nic nie zmieniło.  A za teksty o złodziejach i oszustach to Cie ktoś może nieźle załatwić nasyłając stado prawników.  :sad:

----------


## jacek.zoo

> I jak ci idzie? Bo raczej się nic nie zmieniło.  A za teksty o złodziejach i oszustach to Cie ktoś może nieźle załatwić nasyłając stado prawników.


a jak to nazwac jak dobrze wiedza ze maja lipna kostke, nie wiem czy jedna partia czy ogolnie namieszali w produkcji, ale.dobrze wiedza ze sie sypie, wybarwia i inne cuda a wciskaja to i pala glupa przy reklamacji i probuja klientowi wcisnac ze jego wina...
to jakby kupil samochod i dali by ci drewniane klocki hamulcowe, jak bys poszedl z reklamacja i by ci powidzieli ze za mocno hamowales...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> I jak ci idzie? Bo raczej się nic nie zmieniło.  A za teksty o złodziejach i oszustach to Cie ktoś może nieźle załatwić nasyłając stado prawników.


Pisząc o złodziejach i oszustach nie wskazywałem żadnej firmy ani osoby i nikogo konkretnego na myśli nie miałem. Pisałem ogólnie o wykonawcach i producentach, którzy niską jakość wyborów i usług tłumaczą ceną.
Nie wskazywałem i nie wskazuję żadnej osoby ani podmiotu. Przeczytałem jeszcze raz swoje wypowiedzi i moim zdaniem tak faktycznie jest.

Zmienić się nic nie zmienia, ale brukarzy, którzy wychwalali się w niebiogłosy po czym zaczęli odstawiać fuszerkę z podwórka wywaliłem i za robotę spartoloną nie zapłaciłem. Kasę dostali za to, co zrobili dobrze.
Oczywiście tłumaczył się że jest tani, więc o co mi chodzi (tani nie był). Nie dyskutowałem zbytnio.
Czy się zmienił? Nie wiem. Pewnie nie, ale gdyby ich tak pogoniło więcej osób, to by zmienił postępowanie.

----------


## elrow23

przecież każdy ma możliwośc wyboru. dziwi mnie, że niektórzy potrafią szukać jak najtaniej, a potem jeszcze niesamowicie narzekać na to, że im ktoś robotę spartolił. to tak jak z butami - niektórzy wolą w roku 5 par kupić nowych za grosze zamiast raz a porzadnie. za jakość trzeba zapłacić!

----------


## End_riu

Grzegorz nie napinaj sie tak, bo Ci zylka peknie.
Wyobraz sobie, ze cena kostki X 6 lat tamu oscylowala w okolicach 80zl.
Obecnie kosztuje ok 50zl.
Dlaczego tak poleciala, bo wielu ludziom sie podoba, ale niewielu bylo stac na nia i rezygnowali zazwyczaj calkowicie z zakupu, gdyz nie bylo nic podobnego.
Producent doszedl do wniosku, ze nalezy jakos zareagowac na ta potrzebe, nastepnie konkurencja wprowadzila podobna z nieco nizszej cenie, zeby material schodzil.
I tak to sie kreci. 
To jest podstawowe prawo ekonomii. 
Rynek sie dostosowuje do klienta.

To ile zarabiam, to moja sprawa i moja decyzja. To ja mowie ile, nie inwestor.
Jak ktos sie chce targowac, to na bazar.
Robie w normalnych cenach, ale zarabiam mniej, bo nie szukam oszczednosci.
Dzien poprawki kosztuje duzo wiecej, niz kilka cm podbudowy.

Jesli uwazasz, ze usprawiedliwiam oszustow, to wez sie za brukarstwo, czy ogolnie budowlanke i zobaczysz jak wyglada ten rynek. Szczegolnie w biedniejszych czesciach kraju.

1m2 kostki w 100% uczciwie powinien kosztowac od 150 do 250zl.
Gdzie kostka to minimum 1/3 ceny.
Policz sobie jaki odsetek ludzi bylo by stac i ile firm by padlo przy okazji.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Grzegorz nie napinaj sie tak, bo Ci zylka peknie.


Spoko, pękła już dawno, mam ich jednak sporo i to o niezłym przekroju  :big tongue: 



> Wyobraz sobie, ze cena kostki X 6 lat tamu oscylowala w okolicach 80zl.
> Obecnie kosztuje ok 50zl.


Rozumiem, że porównujesz najdroższą kostkę 6 lat temu z najtańszą obecnie?
Bo ja mam nieco inne porównanie.




> Dlaczego tak poleciala, bo wielu ludziom sie podoba, ale niewielu bylo stac na nia i rezygnowali zazwyczaj calkowicie z zakupu, gdyz nie bylo nic podobnego.
> Producent doszedl do wniosku, ze nalezy jakos zareagowac na ta potrzebe, nastepnie konkurencja wprowadzila podobna z nieco nizszej cenie, zeby material schodzil.
> I tak to sie kreci. 
> To jest podstawowe prawo ekonomii. 
> Rynek sie dostosowuje do klienta.


1. Cena nie poleciała
2. Nobla z ekonomii raczej nie dostaniesz
3. Rynek nie dostosował się do klienta, bo klient nie był zainteresowany drogim badziewiem, tanim też nie był zainteresowany.
4. Jest coś takiego jak prawo i każdy producent ma OBOWIĄZEK go przestrzegać. Oferowanie produktu niezgodnego z umową (o innych właściwościach niż te o których zapewnia sprzedawca) jest podstawą do reklamacji i równoznaczne jest do doprowadzeniem towaru do stanu zgodnego z umową, lub rozwiązaniem umowy. Do tego sprzedawca ma obowiązek pokrycia wszystkich kosztów związanych z transportem i ponownym uruchomieniem tego towaru.
KUMASZ?!!!!




> To ile zarabiam, to moja sprawa i moja decyzja. To ja mowie ile, nie inwestor.
> Jak ktos sie chce targowac, to na bazar.
> Robie w normalnych cenach, ale zarabiam mniej, bo nie szukam oszczednosci.
> Dzien poprawki kosztuje duzo wiecej, niz kilka cm podbudowy.


Czyli podchodzisz do sprawy uczciwie? To się chwali. Tym bardziej nie rozumiem dlaczego usprawiedliwiasz partaczy, którzy twierdzą, że robią coś dobrze a robią celowo źle, żeby taniej było. 




> Jesli uwazasz, ze usprawiedliwiam oszustow, to wez sie za brukarstwo, czy ogolnie budowlanke i zobaczysz jak wyglada ten rynek. Szczegolnie w biedniejszych czesciach kraju.


Tak. Usprawiedliwiasz oszustów i złodziei. Właśnie zrobiłeś to ponownie. Zaznaczam, że nie tylko brukarze ciężko pracują. Ci ludzie, którzy są oszukiwani też ciężko harują jak dzikie świnie, najczęściej jeszcze biorą kredyty, żeby potem takie cholerne cwaniaki zrobiły ich w przysłowiowego hu.... ups... druga żyłka mi pękła...




> 1m2 kostki w 100% uczciwie powinien kosztowac od 150 do 250zl.
> Gdzie kostka to minimum 1/3 ceny.
> Policz sobie jaki odsetek ludzi bylo by stac i ile firm by padlo przy okazji.


Jeżeli te firmy oszukują, to niech padają. Nienawidzę złodziei i oszustów. Nigdy nikogo nie okradłem, ani nie oszukałem i tego samego wymagam od wszystkich z którymi mam styczność.

Tak jak mówiłem: piszesz, że do pracy i klienta podchodzisz uczciwie. Tobie też tacy krętacze powinni być solą w oku. Prawo mamy w tej chwili mocne, problem w tym, żeby ludzie w końcu zaczęli być świadomi tego co im przysługuje i jakie wykonawcy, czy sprzedawcy mają obowiązki.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> przecież każdy ma możliwośc wyboru. dziwi mnie, że niektórzy potrafią szukać jak najtaniej, a potem jeszcze niesamowicie narzekać na to, że im ktoś robotę spartolił. to tak jak z butami - niektórzy wolą w roku 5 par kupić nowych za grosze zamiast raz a porzadnie. za jakość trzeba zapłacić!


Przecie do cholery piszę (bo mi trzecia żyłka pęknie): jak ktoś bierze tanio i mówi: "robię tak, siak i owak. Nie jest to zgodne ze sztuką i mniej trwałe, ale wybór klienta" TO OK!

Jeżeli ktoś bierze tanio i mówi, że robi zgodnie ze sztuką a potem w tajemnicy jak złodziej robi inaczej to dla takiego kryminał.

----------


## autorus

Jak zwykle end_ riu ma rację.  Dla tego coraz bardziej skłaniam się granitu.  Mam też świadomość że 200m2 będzie kosztowało 50tys a nie 15.tys wole dozbierac przeciągnąć budowę niż potem jęczeć na forum.

----------


## Balto

Ech.... Ktoś pisząc o tych cenach z iluś lat do tyłu miał rację. Jakimś cudem pewne "stałe" koszty poszły do góry, tylko cena spadła. Ale bajka. Idziemy i kupujemy coraz taniej - a nie jest to tiochnika produkcji która pędzi do przodu jak tgv, ani skład który może się zmienić... Ludzie chcą ludzie mają.
Kiedyś ażur na 8 cm gruby był to element po którym spokojnie mogły jeździć auta do 3,5 t, a nawet takie ciut cięższe - teraz mówią o 2,0 tonach... Kiedyś kostka 6 cm dobrze ułożona wystarczała i pod kilkanaście ton teraz pod osobówkę. Wystarczy w dokumenty wpisać inne cyferki i tak nikt na nie nie patrzy. A 20 lat wytrzyma pod warunkiem, że będziemy po tym jeździli poldkiem...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Jak zwykle end_ riu ma rację.  Dla tego coraz bardziej skłaniam się granitu.  Mam też świadomość że 200m2 będzie kosztowało 50tys a nie 15.tys wole dozbierac przeciągnąć budowę niż potem jęczeć na forum.


Ty sobie żarty stroisz? Chcesz wybrukować betonem 200 m^2 za 15 000 zł?? Za 15 000 zł to możesz sobie co najwyżej podbudowę zrobić.
Każdy kto został oszukany ma prawo jęczeć. Podyskutujemy jak Ciebie ktoś okradnie.

Aha. Skoro end_riu ma rację to nie zapomnij wybrać najdroższego, żeby potem "nie jęczeć". Tylko jaką masz gwarancję że ten najdroższy nie okaże się takim samym wałem jak ten najtańszy? Przynajmniej nie będziesz sobie w brodę wtedy pluł, że nie brałeś jakiegoś dziada za grosze...

----------


## End_riu

Grzegorz pisze o dokladnie tej samej kostce. 
Najtanszy przyklad nostalit grafitowy kilka lat wstecz ok 50zl. Obecnie 26zl.

Mozesz wierzyc badz nie, ale ludzie z wawy pisza do mnie na tym forum tekst w stylu:
Ok 100m2 kostki plus obrzeza plus odwodnienie dachu ok 40mb plus dwie studnie. Do tago podbudowa i wykonanie zrobimy za 10tys?

Albo na 200m2 wykonawca proponuje 30t piachu i tone cementu.
Starczy taka podbudowa?  Okazalo sie, ze utargowali 20zl na metrze.
Na domkach to znaczna czesc zarobku wykonawcy, wiec o czym tu mowa.

Jesli jestes taki uczciwy, to musisz byc bezrobotny, bo kazda firma kreci!
Tylko nie kazda klienta.

Jesli ktos uwaza, ze da sie stworzyc dobry produkt w cenie obecnego bruku, to powinien sie zastanowic nad soba. To samo dotyczy calej branzy budowlanej!

Zapoznaj sie jeszcze z zaleznosciami popytu i podazy, a zrozumiesz oszustow.
Kupujesz chleb za 2.50 a zrobienie prawdziwego chleba ponizej 5zl jest niemozliwe.
Jesz jogurt owocowy, ktory obok owocow nie lezal nawet.
Jestes oszukiwany na kazdym kroku i rowniez Ty oszukujesz, bo tak dziala ten swiat obecnie.
Jesli ktos ma wybor oszukiwac na material, sprzedawac badziew, mowiac, ze jest super, albo isc do mopru, to jak myslisz co wybierze?

----------


## lesz

> Jesli ktos ma wybor oszukiwac na material, sprzedawac badziew, mowiac, ze jest super, albo isc do mopru, to jak myslisz co wybierze?


bez urazy, ale takie myslenie to wlasnie jeden z najwiekszych problemow w tym kraju... po prostu jawne przyzwolenie i akceptacja na robienie ludzi w chu... 
jesli owa osoba nie moze sie z biznesu utrzymac na czysto, to niech zamknie sklepik - rynek bedzie lepszy. Jestem za socialem typu: pracujesz - masz, a nie ogolnym przyzwoleniem na bezrobocie czy nierobstwo. (nie mowie o sytuacjach typu samotne matki, dzieci, chorzy czy starzy, ale gdy mlody chlop, zdrowy, sprawny zamiast popracowac moze siedziec cale miesiace na garnuszku panstwa i mu sie na to pozwala...to cos chyba jest nie tak)

mozna narzekac, ze Panstwo nie pomaga, naklada za wysokie oplaty na firmy/ludzi/podatki/itp. tu sie zgodze - ale wkurw.. jest to jawne przyzwolenie na dymanie innych - wtedy zycze zawsze jednego - niech taka popierajaca osobe wydyma kilku "zmuszonych wyborem drogi zyciowej" producentow/wykonawcow. To najlepiej leczy  :smile:

----------


## autorus

To może zablokować import z Chin  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## lesz

a co ma jedno do drugiego?
ja tam odczytuje wypowiedz Grzegorza, ze problemem nie jest sprzedaz tanich produktow, czy tych klasy II i III na zasadzie widza galy co biora,  towar drugiej swiezosci - dlatego wlasnie jest tanio. Ale sprzedaz g. jako produkt pelnowatosciowy i rownorzedny z klasa I, gdy tymczasem...  :smile: 
i z opinia,  ze to pospolite oszustwo sie zgadzam

----------


## autorus

Z wątku wynika , że jakość kostki jest kiepska. Jest to fakt. 

Trzeba się zastanowić czym brukować nasze podwórka aby kasa wydana nie była wywalona w przysłowiowe błoto. Interesują mnie konstruktywne pomysły.

----------


## forgetit

Zapytaj Grzesia zanim się wykrwawi

----------


## autorus

Myślę ze konstruktywne pomysły mogłyby dużo pomóc. 

Nie chcę, żeby ktoś mi mówił ze jest źle bo ja to wiem. Chce żeby mi podrzucił pomysł co zrobić aby było dobrze .  :yes:

----------


## lesz

jesli masz kase, to granitowa - tutaj bym nie kombinowal. ew. kamien z rozbiorki jakiejs starej drogi brukowanej - nie do zajechania,  ale zazwyczaj deko wyslizgany  :smile: 

ja z uwagi na finanse biore zwykla kostke , jak wszystko wyjdzie i pogoda sie nie zalamie, to powinna byc ukladana z poczatkiem pazdziernika. Moze nie biore najtanszej, ale tez nie najdrozsza - taka srednia - opieram sie na opinii wykonawcy co do wyboru jakosci/producenta. Mu nie oplaca sie dac bubla, bo bedzie potem poprawial...

----------


## autorus

A co myślicie o klinkierze? Sąsiad ma taka. Trochę to dziwnie wygląda ale słyszałem że jest trwałe.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Grzegorz pisze o dokladnie tej samej kostce. 
> Najtanszy przyklad nostalit grafitowy kilka lat wstecz ok 50zl. Obecnie 26zl.


Ja tam nie wiem co porównujesz. Tu jest wątek o Libecie. Parzę na cennik i nostalit jest w cenie 59.04 brutto za metr kwadratowy. 
Jak ja kupowałem kostkę  (2 albo 3 lata temu) to był poniżej 40. 
60 zł to cena z kosmosu, nawet 40 zł to cena z kosmosu. A jakość widzieliśmy na zdjęciach.
Jeżeli masz gdzieś za 26 zł kostkę i producent GWARANTUJE jej trwałość a się rozsypuje, to są to oszuści  łamiący prawo.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> opieram sie na opinii wykonawcy co do wyboru jakosci/producenta. Mu nie oplaca sie dac bubla, bo bedzie potem poprawial...


Dlaczego ma poprawiać?
Jeżeli to on jest sprzedawcą to tak, ale wtedy wybiera taką, na której najwięcej zarobi.
Jeżeli to Ty kupujesz (dostajesz fakturę ze sklepu a nie od wykonawcy) to jemu to ryba. Nawet lepiej jak się rozwali. Mój w końcu zarobił dwa razy na układaniu tej samej kostki  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> A co myślicie o klinkierze? Sąsiad ma taka. Trochę to dziwnie wygląda ale słyszałem że jest trwałe.


Jest trwały: mało nasiąkliwy, nigdy nie traci koloru (chyba, że będzie brudny). Trudniej się układa, jest ładny i daje fajny klimat.
Jest tez droższy i trzeba brać brukarzy, którzy mają doświadczenie w układaniu.
Mam tylko na schodach i kawałeczku tarasu. Gdyby mnie było na to stać, to zrobiłbym całe podwórko.
Do Twojej kopuły nie jestem pewny, czy będzie pasować. Raczej nie. Może faktycznie bardziej kostka granitowa, płaska, albo łupana, ale drobna, wtedy te chodniki i podjazdy są równiejsze, poza tym zieleń, zieleń i jeszcze raz zieleń.
Już Ci kiedyś pisałem: skoro stać Cię na taki wymyślany dom, to na kostkę płaską granitową chyba też. Ja bym tak zrobił.
Popatrz sobie jak wyglądają podjazd z drobnego, łupanego granitu. Mnie się podobają.
P.S. O tym "stać Cię" - to nie złośliwość. Nie należę do ludzi, którzy liczą cudze pieniądze i zazdroszczą wszystkim bogatszym od siebie  :smile:

----------


## autorus

:smile:   spox

----------


## End_riu

> jesli masz kase, to granitowa - tutaj bym nie kombinowal. ew. kamien z rozbiorki jakiejs starej drogi brukowanej - nie do zajechania,  ale zazwyczaj deko wyslizgany 
> 
> ja z uwagi na finanse biore zwykla kostke , jak wszystko wyjdzie i pogoda sie nie zalamie, to powinna byc ukladana z poczatkiem pazdziernika. Moze nie biore najtanszej, ale tez nie najdrozsza - taka srednia - opieram sie na opinii wykonawcy co do wyboru jakosci/producenta. Mu nie oplaca sie dac bubla, bo bedzie potem poprawial...


Moze jeszcze postaw wykonawce przy produkcji, zeby osobiscie wszystkiego dopilnowal!
Wykonawca nie jest odpowiedzialny, za jakosc produktu!

Uswiadomcie sobie, ze sprzedawca ( zazwyczaj zwykly pracownik ) nie moze przedstawiac produktu jako bubla.
I nie wazne, czy jest to bank, restauracja, czy sklad budowlany jestescie na kazdym kroku narazeni na jak to nazywacie "oszustwo".
Produkt sie oglada przed zakupem, a papiery czyta przed podpisaniem.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Moze jeszcze postaw wykonawce przy produkcji, zeby osobiscie wszystkiego dopilnowal!
> Wykonawca nie jest odpowiedzialny, za jakosc produktu!


Wykonawca jest odpowiedzialny za JAKOŚĆ usługi, którą oferuje. Jeżeli jeszcze dodatkowo jako wykonawca sam dostarcza materiałów, to odpowiada za jakość tychże materiałów.
Jeżeli robi na materiałach zakupionych przez klienta, to za jakość ich odpowiada sprzedający. Proste.




> Uswiadomcie sobie, ze sprzedawca ( zazwyczaj zwykly pracownik ) nie moze przedstawiac produktu jako bubla.
> I nie wazne, czy jest to bank, restauracja, czy sklad budowlany jestescie na kazdym kroku narazeni na jak to nazywacie "oszustwo".
> Produkt sie oglada przed zakupem, a papiery czyta przed podpisaniem.


Kłania się Kodeks Cywilny oraz ustawa o szczególnych warunkach sprzedaży: http://isap.sejm.gov.pl/DetailsServl...WDU20021411176
Poczytaj sobie najpierw a potem wypisuj kretynizmy.
Aha: jak zwykły pracownik przedstawia produkt jako bubel to i tak odpowiada firma, którą reprezentuje: sklep, skład budowlany, itp. Odpowiada za NIEZGODNOŚĆ TOWARU Z UMOWĄ.

Taki mały "kwiatuszek:  na koniec z tejże ustawy:
"Na równi z zapewnieniem producenta traktuje się zapewnienie osoby, która wprowadza towar konsumpcyjny do obrotu krajowego w zakresie działalności swojego przedsiębiorstwa, oraz osoby, która podaje się za producenta przez umieszczenie na towarze swojej nazwy, znaku towarowego, lub innego oznaczenia odróżniającego."
 Innymi słowy: jak sprzedawca twierdzi "Panie będziesz miał Pan na 200 lat" a producent twierdził, że na 5 lal i wytrzymał aż 6 to towar też będzie niezgodny z umową i odpowiada za to sprzedawca, bo miał być na lat 200.

Aha, jeszcze co do "papiery się czyta":
"Uprawnień unormowanych w niniejszej ustawie nie można wyłączyć ani ograniczyć w drodze umowy zawartej przed zawiadomieniem sprzedawcy o niezgodności towaru konsumpcyjnego z umową. W szczególności nie można tego dokonać przez oświadczenie kupującego, że wie o wszelakich niezgodnościach towaru z umową."

Bo mi już jeden cwaniak wypisywał brednie w stylu: "zrobiłem panu altanę, ale zgodnie z warunkami sprzedaży na mojej stronie internetowej nie odpowiadam za wady towaru, którego sam nie wyprodukowałem." - chodziło o gont, który był wadliwy, bo się nie zwulkanizował i nie skleił.
Kilka miesięcy później przyjechał grzecznie z nowym gontem i wymienił, bo musiał.
Dura lex, sed lex
Dziękuję za uwagę.

----------


## End_riu

Rozumiem, ze zamawiajac pierogi w przydroznym barze czekasz godzine na ich podanie, bo serwowanie odmrazanych jest oszustwem i bedziesz pozywal wlasciciela.
Czlowieku zrozum, ze pracownik ma za zadanie sprzedaz i zachwalanie towaru.
Inaczej czeka go bezrobocie. 
Chcialbym zobaczyc jak dajesz premie pracownikowi, ze zniechcecanie ludzi do towaru oferowanego przez Ciebie. Niezaleznie czy bylbys jego producentem, czynie. 
Producent sam informuje o mozliwosci wystepowania roznych wad, tylko nalezy zaglebic sie w temat odrobine. 

Wada kostki o jakiej jest mowa jest jak wygrana w totka. Trzeba miec sporo "szczescia" by sie przytrafila.
To samo dotyczy wszystkiego co nas otacza, wiec nie ma marudzic.
Nalezy zglosic reklamacje i tyle.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Rozumiem, ze zamawiajac pierogi w przydroznym barze czekasz godzine na ich podanie, bo serwowanie odmrazanych jest oszustwem i bedziesz pozywal wlasciciela.
> Czlowieku zrozum, ze pracownik ma za zadanie sprzedaz i zachwalanie towaru.
> Inaczej czeka go bezrobocie. 
> Chcialbym zobaczyc jak dajesz premie pracownikowi, ze zniechcecanie ludzi do towaru oferowanego przez Ciebie. Niezaleznie czy bylbys jego producentem, czynie. 
> Producent sam informuje o mozliwosci wystepowania roznych wad, tylko nalezy zaglebic sie w temat odrobine. 
> 
> Wada kostki o jakiej jest mowa jest jak wygrana w totka. Trzeba miec sporo "szczescia" by sie przytrafila.
> To samo dotyczy wszystkiego co nas otacza, wiec nie ma marudzic.
> Nalezy zglosic reklamacje i tyle.


To i ludzie zgłaszali, tak jak można przeczytać i niestety nieświadomi swoich praw są robieni w bambuko.
Przypominam też, że dyskusję rozpocząłeś od tego, że ludzie sami sobie winni, że dostali badziewną kostkę, bo chcieli jak najtaniej. 
Ja Ci tylko przypominam, że jest coś takiego jak KC i ustawa o szczególnych warunkach sprzedaży, która obowiązuje wszystkich bez wyjątku.
W przypadku pierogów, jeżeli restaurator twierdzi, że jego pierogi nie są odmrażane a takie sprzedaje to fakt: jest to oszustwo.

Co do pracownika, zachwalania i premii to nie widzę związku z tym o czym tutaj dyskutujemy.
Może więc już wystarczy?

----------


## Balto

Z tym barem to różnie, ale pracownik czy laborant ma za zadanie, jak ktoś wspomniał chwalenie produktu: panie on jest najlepszy, najsensowniejszy, najbardziej kolorystyczny i inne naje... On nie musi wiedzieć co jest w środku, poza kilkoma hasełkami z folderów i kilkoma szkoleniami obrazującymi pismem obrazkowym co trzeba zrobić by nie strzeliło od razu.
Pracownik przy produkcji - on wie, bo widzi co ładuje, ale on nie sprzedaje tej czy innej sieczki, on ma za zadanie zrobić tych iks sztuk, z marginesem błędu i jak najmniejszymi odrzutami...Czyli zostawić wszystko co się nie sypie.
K.c. i paragrafy o szczególnych warunkach sprzedaży są dla naiwnych, bo tak naprawdę nic nie wywalczysz od koncerny chyba, że masz tzw. przełożenie lub firma co robiła ma. Przełożeniem może być twój znajomy prawnik, bo znacie się "od dziecka" piwo pijecie na dzieci narzekacie i tak dalej. Przed nim tak ukłonią się i ci nową zafundują, ale reszta...

----------


## Tomaszs131

Grzegorz_si, wiesz moze z jakiej fabryki Semmerlocka dostraczona zostala kostka dla Twojego tescia?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> K.c. i paragrafy o szczególnych warunkach sprzedaży są dla naiwnych, bo tak naprawdę nic nie wywalczysz od koncerny chyba, że masz tzw. przełożenie lub firma co robiła ma. Przełożeniem może być twój znajomy prawnik, bo znacie się "od dziecka" piwo pijecie na dzieci narzekacie i tak dalej. Przed nim tak ukłonią się i ci nową zafundują, ale reszta...


Nie jest dla naiwnych, tylko dla nas. Niezgodność towaru to do sprzedawcy, nie do producenta. I ustawa jest niezła, choć mogłaby być lepsza. Chroni konsumenta całkiem mocno.
Są też rzecznicy konsumentów powiatowi, którzy pomagają za darmo. 
Od koncernów ciężko coś wywalczyć, dlatego gwarancję wyrzucamy do kosza w polskich warunkach przynajmniej. Uderzamy od razu z niezgodnością do sprzedawcy bo tam już na cwaniackie zagrywki miejsca nie ma.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Grzegorz_si, wiesz moze z jakiej fabryki Semmerlocka dostraczona zostala kostka dla Twojego tescia?


Nie mam pojęcia. Zakup dokonany w okolicach: Bochnia - Tarnów, czyli Małopolska.
Coś było na rzeczy z tymi kolorami bo mam od nich palisady kilkanaście sztuk. Te kupiony 2 miesiące wcześniej wyblakły też a te później już nie.

----------


## Balto

grzegorz_si: no dobra są rzecznicy, są inny w temacie. Ale czy tak naprawdę dostajesz instrukcję tego jak ma wyglądać użytkowanie? Czy masz instrukcję tego czym ma się odznaczać dany produkt i takie tam różne papierzane sprawy? Pewnie nie. Jak się zapytasz faceta co sprzedaje, ten będzie się łomotał, aż echo pójdzie, że przekonywał klienta by wziął tę lepszą kostkę, wskaże na jakiś niewielki zapisik, że akurat ta partia...
W oficjalnych dokumentach na stronie producenta znajdziesz, że te informacje są jedynie poglądowe i tak dalej. To tak jak na portalach inetowych kupujesz jakieś cuda dla siebie. Raz na ileś jest info, że cena nie stanowi oferty zgodnie z jakąś paragrafką. A i tak ludziska licytują... Wiem, to jest łamanie zasad i takich tam. K.c. - to ideał, praktyka jest nieco inna. Tak między Bogiem a prawdą znam kilka opisów tego co idzie do kostki. Od pracowników byłych i obecnych od kierowców (jakie cementy wożą) i tak dalej. Niewiele ma to wspólnego z jakością w zbyt wielu wypadkach.

----------


## azga

Mały offtop  :wink: 

W odpowiedzi na reklamację zaproponowano że dostarczą 2 palety na wymianę (mniej niż 10%). Nie zgodziliśmy się, zażądaliśmy wymiany całości motywując, że kostki nie spełniają normy wytrzymałościowej oraz w aspekcie własności estetycznych: po usunięciu uszkodzonych kostek nie będzie koloru zadeklarowanego przez producenta: zabraknie żółtych i ciemnobrązowych odcieni 

Jedna paleta z trzech stron, widać chłam przy brzegach:










oraz inna, jeszcze nie rozpakowana paleta:

----------


## azga

Zapraszam na stronę o reklamacji, będzie pozycjonowana na frazy "*kostka Libet*" i "*kostka Libet reklamacja*", aby zdjęcia ze strony znalazły się w grafikach Google obok pięknych fotek katalogowych. Niech zainteresowani zakupem kostki brukowej poznają całą prawdę o jakości, a nie tylko obietnice Libetu.

Adres strony: http://kostka-libet-reklamacja.tk

----------


## autorus

No nieźle. Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Balto

Pełny szacunek! Jestem z Tobą....!

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Zapraszam na stronę o reklamacji, będzie pozycjonowana na frazy "*kostka Libet*" i "*kostka Libet reklamacja*", aby zdjęcia ze strony znalazły się w grafikach Google obok pięknych fotek katalogowych. Niech zainteresowani zakupem kostki brukowej poznają całą prawdę o jakości, a nie tylko obietnice Libetu.
> 
> Adres strony: http://kostka-libet-reklamacja.tk


No to teraz prosimy osoby, które z ramienia Libet-u obserwują ten wątek i przeczesują internet w celu poszukiwania opinii o firmie aby poinformowały kogo trzeba, że 114 tyś osób, które czytają jak się załatwia reklamacje w Libecie nie powinno się ignorować i że ten wątek może mieć realny wpływ na upadek marki.
Szkoda by było, bo każda marka w kraju i każde przedsiębiorstwo dające ludziom pracę i produkujące cokolwiek innego niż biurokrację generowaną przez urzędników, jest na wagę złota.
Dla gospodarki i obywateli oczywiście.
Weźcie się ludzie za siebie, poprawcie błędy, naprawcie procedury, wywalcie na zbitą twarz niekompetentnych cwaniaków i zacznijcie szanować klientów, bo bez nich wylecicie na bruk.

----------


## azga

Dzięki za wsparcie, pierwsze wizyty i komentarz.Odpowiedź jest pod wpisem o reklamacji kostki brukowej Libet (troszkę popozycjonuję przy okazji  :wink: )




> Szkoda by było, bo każda marka w kraju i każde przedsiębiorstwo dające ludziom pracę i produkujące cokolwiek innego niż biurokrację generowaną przez urzędników, jest na wagę złota.


Przykro mi się zrobiło, gdy pomyślałam o pracownikach, którym mogłyby zaszkodzić moje wpisy, ale to ludzie odpowiedzialni za ten bajzel powinni się zastanowić. Znam pracowników paru firm z branży materiałów budowlanych w bliższej lub całkiem dalekiej okolicy i słyszę o zmaganiach aby sensownie produkować mimo nacisków na oszczędności. Taki przykład: handlowcy potrafią wskazać wyrób konkurencji, który jest najgorszy na rynku, nie spełnia norm, ma masę reklamacji  i mówić: "chcemy produkt  w takich cenach". 

Jak czytam, że my sami jesteśmy winni a materiały budowlane są za tanie, nóż mi się w kieszeni otwiera. Klient powinien mieć wybór: kupujesz chińszczyznę w supermarkecie, nie spodziewasz się wiele, ale kupować materiały w średnich cenach na rynku i dostawać taki sam badziew?

BTW chińszczyzny, czemu ludzie tego świństwa nie reklamują,  nawet rzecznik praw konsumenta podaje jako przykład głupoty reklamowanie butów za 30 zł? Dystrybutorzy i importerzy zarabiają krocie na naszej uległości, psuje się rynek i mamy jak mamy.

----------


## Kejt_R

Można te niedoróbki na brzegach zaklasyfikować jako "nowoczesne wzornictwo" z reklamy Libetu  :smile: )))))))
Współczuję, trzymam kciuki!

----------


## autorus

Ja liczę ze wraz z zamożnością społeczeństwa będzie się tworzył rynek konsumenta a nie producenta.

----------


## Kejt_R

Autorusie, tylko wówczas powstanie taki rynek, jeśli konsument nie pozwoli sobie wciskać kitu, choćby i kosztował złotówkę. Póki kupujący nie zadadzą sobie trudu i cierpliwie nie będą reklamować bubli, póty producenci będą ich lekceważyć. Jest jeszcze opcja inna, nagłaśnianie i ostracyzm ekonomiczny wobec takich firm. Ja po takich akcjach już na pewno nie skorzystam z produktów firmy Libet i kilku innych dzięki temu forum. Niech się bujają z tym chłamem do Chin  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Fakt. Na dzień dzisiejszy tez libet odpuszczam. Na szczęście granitu się nie produkuje tylko wydobywa  :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

Otóż to, Autorusie, granit przynajmniej jest naturalny. Jednak czytałam, że chiński bywa ulepszony barwnikami, które po czasie się odbarwiają (mam na myśli płyty i płytki granitowe zwłaszcza w ciemnych kolorach). Czyli coś jakby podobnego do produktów Libetu  :big grin:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ja liczę ze wraz z zamożnością społeczeństwa będzie się tworzył rynek konsumenta a nie producenta.


Sorry, ale nie mogę się powstrzymać: jaka KUR...WA "zamożność społeczeństwa" w Polsce?!

----------


## autorus

Normalna. Firmy i koncerny właśnie tym się kierują.  Ekonomi się nie oszuka.

----------


## Balto

Normalna taka jak każda inna. Ja pamiętam jak mój ś.p. dziadek mawiał że biednego nie stać na szmelc. Różnych historii się nasłuchałem i ciekawostek przyrodniczych widziałem. Ale.. Tak naprawdę to kupujący idąc do składu / producenta pytaniem: a nie da się taniej wymusza cenę, wymusza cenę hasłem - tylko osobówką będzie po tym jeździć...
Matematyka wyższa: 10 zł /m2 taniej - przy 100 m2 daje tysiąc złotych, przy 500... pięć tysięcy. Pytanie pozostaje jedno: czy stać nas ładując grube dziesiątki tysięcy w wygląd podjazdu, placu przed domem, czy ogrodzenia z bramą włącznie na połakomienie się na te kilka tysięcy tylko po to by "tylko osobówka jeździła". Pewnego pięknego dnia się okaże bowiem, że tak naprawdę kupujemy coś co powinno się od razu na złom wywalić... No ale...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Normalna taka jak każda inna. Ja pamiętam jak mój ś.p. dziadek mawiał że biednego nie stać na szmelc. Różnych historii się nasłuchałem i ciekawostek przyrodniczych widziałem. Ale.. Tak naprawdę to kupujący idąc do składu / producenta pytaniem: a nie da się taniej wymusza cenę, wymusza cenę hasłem - tylko osobówką będzie po tym jeździć...
> Matematyka wyższa: 10 zł /m2 taniej - przy 100 m2 daje tysiąc złotych, przy 500... pięć tysięcy. Pytanie pozostaje jedno: czy stać nas ładując grube dziesiątki tysięcy w wygląd podjazdu, placu przed domem, czy ogrodzenia z bramą włącznie na połakomienie się na te kilka tysięcy tylko po to by "tylko osobówka jeździła". Pewnego pięknego dnia się okaże bowiem, że tak naprawdę kupujemy coś co powinno się od razu na złom wywalić... No ale...


Nie zgadzam się z tym tokiem rozumowania, bo żadne oszczędności nie tłumaczą oszustwa, chyba że producent/sprzedawca poinformuje wyraźnie klienta o wadach wynikających z oszczędności
.
Przypominam tez po raz kolejny, że ten wątek jest o KOSTCE LIBETU, jednej z najdroższych na rynku.
Dziewczyna kupiła kostkę w cenie około 50 zł za metr kwadratowy.
Nie poszła do taniego marketu po chińszczyznę za 14 zł od metra (choć i tam, jak gwarantują trwałość to ma być trwała, choćby i 1 zł kosztowała), tylko poszła po kostkę renomowanego (jeszcze) producenta, więc To co tutaj wypisujesz pasuje jak pięść do nosa.

----------


## azga

Kupiłam za 40 zł, promocja była  :big tongue:  Inne firmy podobne kostki sprzedają za 40 zł bez promocji, to jest średnia lokalna cena, słyszałam o tych kostkach dobre opinie.
Równocześnie kupiłam płyty tarasowe w Kost-becie, wyglądają naprawdę solidnie i znacznie lepiej niż na zdjęciach w katalogu. Z już ułożonych tarasów jestem bardzo zadowolona. Czyli da się za sensowną cenę dostać normalną jakość. 

Jakby ktoś wiarygodny powiedział "dopłać dychę, będziesz miała na lata, a te trochę tańsze to szmelc" dopłaciłabym bez problemu. Sam Libet reklamuje się, że "cena kostki to 30% ceny inwestycji". 
W tej chwili producenci myślą, że wcisną każdy kit byle modnie opakowany marketingiem. Nie wierzmy w reklamy,  walczmy o ten rynek, domagajmy się spełniania obietnic. Ja niestety nie mam wyjścia,  za dużo pieniędzy umoczyłam.

Wpis "w temacie dyskusji" Czy kostka brukowa jest inwestycją na lata?

----------


## Kejt_R

Azga, dobrze że piszesz o Kostbecie, znajduje się prawie za płotem mojej posesji, to sobie tam zajrzę. 
Jeśli chodzi o zakupy, to wiadomo, coś trzeba wybrać. W niektórych sektorach mam wrażenie, że jakość usług i produktów jest co najwyżej na średnim poziomie a ceny wprost przeciwnie. Ale godzić się na chłam nie musimy. I tylko od naszej cierpliwości i uporu zależy, w którą stronę ten rynek pójdzie. Jeśli sami nie szanujemy ciężko zarobionych złotówek, to czemu ktoś inny miałby.

----------


## autorus

Zgadzam się.

----------


## Balto

azga: nie mówię że ty wymusiłaś. Ty osobiście.. Ale klienci ogółem. To jedno. Wtóre - to wielkie firmy na rynku wymuszają ruchy cenowe. U nich promocja, u małych to musi być normalna cena. Wielki może dać drugi gatunek, mniejsze - muszą pierwszy. I znów - o małych lokalnych producentach mało kto wie. Na market ich nie stać, jakość zwykle kosztuje, na wiele składów ich nie stać. Libet tak... Ciekawe ile takich reklamacji uznają a ile się kończy wciśnięciem kity i polaniem kostki jakimś nabłyszczaczem?

----------


## End_riu

Reklamacje zazwyczaj uznaja, gdy zglasza je wykonawca.
Producentom zalezy na zadowolonych wykonawcach, bo sa hurtownikami.
Inwestor to zwykly detalista, ktory jest klientem zazwyczaj tylko raz. Takich sie mniej szanuje.
90% ludzi kieruje sie cena, zostawiajac jakosc na dalszym planie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## autorus

Ten wątek jest przykładem ze z tym nie szanowiem to błąd.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Reklamacje zazwyczaj uznaja, gdy zglasza je wykonawca.
> Producentom zalezy na zadowolonych wykonawcach, bo sa hurtownikami.
> Inwestor to zwykly detalista, ktory jest klientem zazwyczaj tylko raz. Takich sie mniej szanuje.
> 90% ludzi kieruje sie cena, zostawiajac jakosc na dalszym planie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Bo reklamacje zgłasza się do sprzedawcy z tytułu niezgodności towaru z umową. Wtedy ma ja rozpatrzyć sprzedawca na warunkach określonych w KC i ustawy o szczególnych warunkach sprzedaży konsumenckiej.
Po co się pchać do producenta? 
Ludzie, zanim zareklamujecie towar za kilkanaście tyś złotych to najpierw skontaktujcie się z prawnikiem i doradźcie się co z tym zrobić, bo na uczciwość drugiej strony raczej nie ma co liczyć.
Trzeba być świadomym. W tego typu sprawach to akurat ważne.

----------


## papa461973

> rzeczywiście bardziej postarzaną przypomina...


to co widać na zdjęciach nadaje się do reklamacji, za sucha warstwa wierzchnia , niedowibrowana ...

----------


## azga

> 90% ludzi kieruje sie cena, zostawiajac jakosc na dalszym planie.


Nie zawsze, ludzie są zdezorientowani. Wszędzie bełkot, marketing hasełka "im więcej wydajesz tym więcej oszczędzasz" "u nas najtaniej i najlepiej" "u nas drożej, ale płacisz za  jakość Premium" bla bla bla... niby nie wierzymy, ale coś kupić trzeba a wiarygodnych informacji nie ma. Co się dziwić, że ludzie wybierają konkret, czyli cenę. Należałoby jeszcze wymusić spełnienie obietnic...

----------


## nerwus

> 90% ludzi kieruje sie cena, zostawiajac jakosc na dalszym planie.


90 % ludzi kieruje sie ceną, tak to prawda ale na pewno nie zakładają że niższa cena jest uzyskana niższą-tragiczną jakością , kupują tańsze kostki które wg nich nie są tak "dopieszczone" jak te droższe. Ktoś wybiera optycznie brzydszą kostkę ale wybiera, może zrobi więcej metrów, może położy więcej obrzeży.  Ktoś kto wydaje kilkadziesiąt tysięcy na bruk zakłada żę będzie on dobry "na jego życie", oczywiście walory estetyczne będą z roku na rok mniejsze ale nie rozleci mu sie to po kilku latach.
Ktoś kto kupuje kostkę z górnej półki ma prawo wymagać najwyższej jakości  za którą przecież płaci, vide Libet. Jeśli producenci wychodzą z założeniem że strzygą barany to postępują właśnie tak jak w tym wątku. 
Dlatego powtarzam, jeśli macie  możliwość położenia granitu lub klinkieru to nie ma co sie zastanawiać, to inwestycja na lata.

----------


## autorus

To się nazywa naiwność.  Ktoś chce wierzyć że jakość nie jest połączona z ceną.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> To się nazywa naiwność.  Ktoś chce wierzyć że jakość nie jest połączona z ceną.


Akurat kostki Libetu są drogie a jakość widzimy na zdjęciach. O jakości obsługi i szacunku do klienta nie wspomnę.

Naiwnym trzeba być, żeby wierzyć, że wysoka cena = wysoka jakość.
To tak jak z obecnymi gumeczkami dla dzieci do wyplatania bransoletek: pismaki trąbią, że te drogie nie są rakotwórcze.
Efekt? Sprzedawcy windują ceny tych tanich do poziomu "bezpiecznego", żeby klient był spokojny, że kupuje wysokiej jakości zabawkę.
No ludzie, ogarnijcie się!

----------


## nerwus

> To się nazywa naiwność.  Ktoś chce wierzyć że jakość nie jest połączona z ceną.


To nie naiwność tylko zwykłe ludzkie zaufanie tak nieznane obecnie dla wielu, o uczciwości nie piszę. Napisałem że ludzie wybierają kostkę brzydszą\tańszą ale wymagają jakości. Przy tej droższej to i efekty wizualne i jakość muszą iść w parze. Zresztą nie zawsze wyższa cena to lepsza jakość, budując dom spotkałem sie z tym wielokrotnie, co więcej markowe produkty okazały się nierzadko gorsze od tych mniej markowych, wręcz lokalnych producentów.

----------


## autorus

To naiwność.  Choć ten termin bardziej pasuje do dzieci. Fakt. To głupota.  
Niedawno do znajomego przyszedł gostek i w trakcie prac  stwierdził że ustalona cena jest zbyt wysoka.  Otrzymał robotę w cenie która wymusił. Był z siebie pewnie bardzo zadowolony. 
Podsypka piaskowa byka zrobiona z takiego piachu którego nigdy bym nie użył.  Ale fakt tanio miał zrobione.

----------


## azga

Przykład z branży budowlanej: jak kupowałam gres albo glazurę, wiedziałam, że te za 40zł różnią się od tych za 400 "designem", czyli widzisz i wybierasz, co ci się podoba. Nie ma mowy, aby glazura za 400 była 10 razy lepszej jakości. Kupiłam w średniej cenie rynkowej, nie było z nią absolutnie żadnych problemów. To standard powinien być, nie? Gdzie tu naiwność? Gdzie głupota?

Tańsza kostka brukowa powinna być w prostym wzorze, niewyszukanym kolorze, ale spełniająca normę. Inaczej to oszustwo. Po to mamy tę całą biurokrację z normami. Ta z Libetu nie była bynajmniej najtańsza, cena dokładnie taka sama jak odpowiedników konkurencji, którzy jakoś potrafią się wyrobić z jakością.

----------


## Balto

azga: pisałem czemu tak jest: Libet czy inny potentat - może, mały: musi. Libet zejdzie z ceny, wyznaczy ceny, inni się dostosują. Do Libetu wyjątki będą podskakiwały, do mniejszych - wyjątki: nie. Libet może wymienić, mały na swoim rynku zrobi to zawsze. W pewnym momencie następuje jednak konec filma i z ceny nie da niżej zejść.
Ludzi zaś nie przekona czemu tak jest, że płacąc "super okazyjną cenę" nie dostaną najwyższej klasy produktu tylko szmelc drugiej klasy. Przy okazji najdroższą imprezą w takiej kostce jest ta zewnętrzna warstwa i cement w dolnej. Na dolną - można dać tzw. BV - kę, nikt nie zauważy różnicy. Na górną: biały, dobrej jakości pigment i dobra chemia. Wszystko to kosztuje, także dobre dozowanie pigmentów. Tego tez nie widać - w sensie grubości, ale można zobaczyć jakość.
Ileś osób pisze o oszustwie - to zależy zaś jaką serię produkcyjną dostał skład. Z różnych źródeł wiek jak wygląda produkcja tzw. II jakości i wiem jak to można ożenić na rynku. Czasem idzie to dla swoich, czasem nie - formalnie skład kupuje za gie... pieniądze byle wyszło. I sprzedaje jako jakość pierwszą, albo nie mówiąc, że to druga. Nawet jak taki ktoś się trafi co krzyczy i tak jest do przodu i po zawodach. Procedura typu zamieniamy 10% jest standardowa. pewnie. To kolejna forma eliminacji pyskaczy...
Pewnego pięknego dnia, ruch polskiej firmy wymusiło dopiero info do jej międzynarodowej centrali a i tak reakcja była taka że Bohu pomyłuj... Formalnie nikt nic nie wiedział, ale ci co siedzieli w temacie, śmiali się z tego...

----------


## lord_yabol

Witam,
Niedawno zakupiłem ok. 90m2 kostki Libet Piccola Bianco Carrara (biała z posypką). W trakcie układania okazało się, że około 70% kostki nie ma jednolitej powierzchni posypki. W rogach warstwa kamyczków jest bardzo cienka, drobna wpadająca w szarość, efekt jest taki jakby przebijał szary beton. Na większej powierzchni efekt jest beznadziejny. Nigdzie w internecie nie znalazłem informacji o takim problemie nawet u innych firm. Zgłosiłem reklamacje i czekam na wizytę przedstawiciela firmy Libet. Czy taki wygląd jest wystarczający do uznania reklamacji? Ciekawe jaka może być przyczyna takiej wady.
Najgorsze, że jest już późna pora na kładzenie kostki i ewentualną wymianę. Na razie wstrzymałem prace.
W załączniku przykład jak wyglądają kostki.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Bedzie ciezko.

----------


## End_riu

Nie masz zbyt duzych szans na reklamacje.
Rowniez brukbetowskie kostki creativ maja podobne braki.
Ludzie, albo nie zwracaja na to uwagi, albo im to nie przeszkadza.
Ta kostka po jakims czasie i tak jest zabrudzona na tyle, ze nie bedzie widac.

@grzegorz wez sie z brukarstwo. Poloz kilkadziesiat tysiecy metrow i wowczas wyrazaj swoja opinie. Poki co nie masz zadnych podstaw ku temu.
Firmy sprzedaja miliony metrow rocznie, a problem wystepuje zaledwie w kilkudziesieciu przypadkach. A sprowadzasz wszystko do jednego wora.
Dowiesz sie rowniez, ze sprzedawca posrednik zazwyczaj nie ma stycznosci z towarem, bo przekazuje on tylko dokument odbioru bezposrednio od producenta. 
Zaloz watek o zadowolonych klientach, a zobaczysz gdzie bedzie wiekszy ruch.
Jesli wg Ciebie cena nie ma wplywu na jakosc, to kup sobie auto w salonie za 35k i ciesz sie dlugowiecznym uzytkowaniem. Tylko w miedzyczasie wsiadz chociaz na chwile do jakiegos kilka razy drozszego tak dla porownania.
I na koniec: wykonawca to nie sprzedawca.
Tak jest w kazdej dziedzinie naszego zycia i musisz sie z tym pogodzic.

Producent na klienta indywidualnego gdzies, bo nic mu zrobic nie moze, a dodatkowo kupuje zazwyczaj TYLKO raz.
Jak nie uzna reklamacji, to pojdziesz do sadu. Wydasz troche kasy taka walke z producentem, a w najlepszym wypadku sad nakaze uznanie reklamacji.
Jakbys bral duze ilosci, to juz inna bajka. Wowczas dzwonisz gdzie trzeba i kostke wymieniaja bez gadania, bo im zalezy na takim kliencie.

----------


## autorus

Tez mi się kilka takich kostek trafiło.  Da się z tym żyć.  Widzisz to tylko przez pierwszy tydzień.  

Odnośnie olewania drobnego klienta jest to błąd.  Wystarczy zerknąć na ilość wejść na temat.  Negatywna opinia idzie w świat.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Odnośnie olewania drobnego klienta jest to błąd.  Wystarczy zerknąć na ilość wejść na temat.  Negatywna opinia idzie w świat.


Trafna uwaga

----------


## autorus

O reputację trzeba dbać.  Co prawda niektórym wydaje się  że to ich nie dotyczy ale tylko im się tak wydaje.

----------


## lord_yabol

> Tez mi się kilka takich kostek trafiło.  Da się z tym żyć.  Widzisz to tylko przez pierwszy tydzień.  
> 
> Odnośnie olewania drobnego klienta jest to błąd.  Wystarczy zerknąć na ilość wejść na temat.  Negatywna opinia idzie w świat.


Kolego piszesz o kilku kostkach. U mnie problem dotyczy większości kostek, szczególnie tych w największych rozmiarach.
Niestety nie widziałem tej kostki (białej) u innych na dużym obszarze, jeśli już są to w starszej wersji posypki (taki jednolity "grysik"). Wszystkie są z jednej partii produkcyjnej. Czy nie masz problemu z trwałością tych kostek  z "defektem wizualnym"?. Kostki oglądane z boku mają bardzo wąską warstwę kamyczków, jednak może to być efekt "zachodzenia" ponieważ po przecięciu jest ok. 6mm.

Co ciekawe nikt nie porusza takiego problemu białej płukanej kostki. Pytanie czy tylko ja miałem takiego pecha, czy też nikomu to nie przeszkadza.
Podejrzewam że większość ludzi kładzie białą kostkę jedynie jako wąski pasek i wtedy to nie przeszkadza. Na takiej samej kostce w kolorze czarnym lub szarym nie byłoby to zupełnie widoczne.
Zdjęcie wykonano gdy kostka jest wilgotna po porannej mgle.

----------


## autorus

Dokładnie jak piszesz.  Mam wąski pasek tej kostki. Wtedy faktycznie nie przeszkadza.

----------


## End_riu

Jesli chodzi o creativ to wiekszosc inwestorow wybiera kokos czyli biel. Na drugim miejscu klasuje sie zolta, a grafit jest zazwyczaj dodatkiem.
Przynajmniej ja na takich trafiam.

PS na kostke zwraca sie uwage tylko po jej polozeniu. Pozniej jest juz tylko utwardzonym podlozem i niemal nikt na nia nie patrzy w inny sposob.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Witam,
> Niedawno zakupiłem ok. 90m2 kostki Libet Piccola Bianco Carrara (biała z posypką). W trakcie układania okazało się, że około 70% kostki nie ma jednolitej powierzchni posypki. W rogach warstwa kamyczków jest bardzo cienka, drobna wpadająca w szarość, efekt jest taki jakby przebijał szary beton. Na większej powierzchni efekt jest beznadziejny. Nigdzie w internecie nie znalazłem informacji o takim problemie nawet u innych firm. Zgłosiłem reklamacje i czekam na wizytę przedstawiciela firmy Libet. Czy taki wygląd jest wystarczający do uznania reklamacji? Ciekawe jaka może być przyczyna takiej wady.
> Najgorsze, że jest już późna pora na kładzenie kostki i ewentualną wymianę. Na razie wstrzymałem prace.
> W załączniku przykład jak wyglądają kostki.


I oczywiście zgłosiłeś reklamację z tytułu gwarancji? I oczywiście zanim zgłosiłeś reklamację nie doradziłeś się prawnika?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> @grzegorz wez sie z brukarstwo. Poloz kilkadziesiat tysiecy metrow i wowczas wyrazaj swoja opinie. Poki co nie masz zadnych podstaw ku temu.
> Firmy sprzedaja miliony metrow rocznie, a problem wystepuje zaledwie w kilkudziesieciu przypadkach. A sprowadzasz wszystko do jednego wora.
> Dowiesz sie rowniez, ze sprzedawca posrednik zazwyczaj nie ma stycznosci z towarem, bo przekazuje on tylko dokument odbioru bezposrednio od producenta. 
> Zaloz watek o zadowolonych klientach, a zobaczysz gdzie bedzie wiekszy ruch.
> Jesli wg Ciebie cena nie ma wplywu na jakosc, to kup sobie auto w salonie za 35k i ciesz sie dlugowiecznym uzytkowaniem. Tylko w miedzyczasie wsiadz chociaz na chwile do jakiegos kilka razy drozszego tak dla porownania.
> I na koniec: wykonawca to nie sprzedawca.


Endriu: nie chce mi się już z Tobą gadać, bo jak cholera piszę Ci czarno na białym to Ty jakoś albo nie potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem, albo udajesz że nie potrafisz.
Jedna tylko uwaga do kolejnych dyrdymałów w Twoim wykonaniu:
1. Sprzedawca to sprzedawca a nie pośrednik. Idź się chłopie doszkól, albo zapytaj kogoś uczonego bo żałość bierze. Jak koleś wystawia dokument sprzedaży to on jest sprzedawcą i od odpowiada przed klientem za niezgodność sprzedanego towaru z umową. Takie jest prawo i choćbyś tworzył te swoje chłopskie mądrości na milion sposobów to tego nie zmienisz.
Guzik mnie też obchodzi czy miał styczność z towarem czy nie. W świetle prawa jest sprzedawcą i odpowiada. Jak nie widzi co za gówno sprzedaje to jego problem. 
2. To jest wątek o Libecie, czyli kostce z wyższej półki za wysoką cenę, więc daj se spokój o niskich cenach.
3. Nie twierdzę że cena nie ma wpływu na jakość, tylko że wysoka cena nie gwarantuje wysokiej jakości ani niska cena nie gwarantuje,  że sprzedaje się gówno. Przykład z samochodem kretyński. Bez względu na cenę samochód ma działać tak jak deklaruje to sprzedawca. Jeżeli kupię tani samochód, który nie będzie jeździł to nikt normalny nie będzie mi tłumaczył, że kupiłem tanie badziewie, więc nie powinienem oczekiwać tego, że będzie sprawny.
4. Wykonawca jeżeli wykonuje usługę w oparciu o materiał dostarczony przez siebie to jest jego sprzedawcą, lub sprzedawcą usługi. Jeżeli sprzedaje towar oddzielnie to w grę wchodzi ustawa o szczególnych warunkach sprzedaży, jeżeli sprzedaje usługę wraz z towarem to są na to stosowne przepisy KC i tez odpowiada za wady wykonania i wady towaru.

Podzielam swój pogląd, że polskie kostki betonowe są gówniane bez względu na cenę. WSPÓŁCZEŚNIE PRODUKOWANE KOSTKI BRUKOWE. Jeżeli chodzi o ich estetykę to są do wymiany już po 5 latach.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> 


Znajomy brukarz stwierdził, że identyczny problem w Semmelrocku jak miał to mu grzecznie kostkę zabrali i przywieźli nową. Wygląda okropnie. Ja bym nie odpuścił, zwłąszcza, że tak kostka jest droga jak cholera.
Ja bym nie czekał na nikogo z Libetu. Pędź do prawnika, ale jescze wcześniej wal do skłądu, gdzie to kupiłeś i zrób zdjęcie wystawiki. Gwarantuję, ze tamta kostka jest ładnituka.

----------


## Balto

Formalnie sprawa wygląda tak. To sprzedawca odpowiada za jakość kostki, to on wystawia papiery o tym, że kostka spełnia normy. Papiery mogą być i od firmy Uduś. Jeżeli kostka jest nie teges to ty uderzasz do sprzedawcy, a on albo uznaje reklamacje, albo jeśli ma wątpliwości dzwoni do producenta i mówi chłopie się pali przyjedź. On przyjeżdża i mówi co o tym myśli, ale dla Ciebie jako zgłaszającego reklamację problem nie istnieje na linii Ty - Libet, ale Ty- skład budowlany.
Osobną sprawą jest np. to, że jeśli zgłasza się jakaś firma i podpisuje umowę z przedstawicielem bezpośrednim Libetu na jakieś tam roboty, to może też być tak, że otrzymuje kostkę nieco lepszego sorta, bo on robiąc ileś tysięcy metrów rocznie, nie będzie dzwonił do Marka z Libetu a do Stasia z Brukbetu który gotów mu dać taki sam towar w tej samej cenie i wodeczkę na dodatek. 
Jeżeli ktoś reklamuje np. biały cement którym handluję to nie uderza do producenta a do mnie i to ja mam mu "dobrze zrobić" by potem nadal brał u mnie a nie szedł do konkurencji za róg...To jak wyglądają moje rozliczenia z centralą ma on tam gdzie Pan może Pana majstra... A jeśli towaru jest za kilka-kilkanaście tysięcy zawsze można wziąć rzeczoznawcę który skrobnie co o tym myśli i z tym uderzać do reklamacji. Przy okazji to, że ktoś nie reklamuje czegoś nie oznacza, że towar jest tip-top... czasem wystarczy mieć gadane i dobrze bajerować...

----------


## lord_yabol

> Znajomy brukarz stwierdził, że identyczny problem w Semmelrocku jak miał to mu grzecznie kostkę zabrali i przywieźli nową. Wygląda okropnie. Ja bym nie odpuścił, zwłąszcza, że tak kostka jest droga jak cholera.
> Ja bym nie czekał na nikogo z Libetu. Pędź do prawnika, ale jescze wcześniej wal do skłądu, gdzie to kupiłeś i zrób zdjęcie wystawiki. Gwarantuję, ze tamta kostka jest ładnituka.


Witam,

Nawet kupiłem kostkę w tym samym punkcie co TY.
Wysłałem maila z reklamacją do sprzedawcy i domagam się wymiany całej partii.
Właściciel od poniedziałku przekonuje mnie o szybkiej wizycie kogoś od Libetu i cisza.
Rozumiem, że jeżeli przez 14 dni kalendarzowych się nie ustosunkują , to reklamację można uznać za uzasadnioną.
Jeśli nie uznają to nie podaruję. Powklejam posty ze zdjęciami kostki na najważniejszych forach budowlanych jako przestroga przed reklamowaną jakością premium i podejściem do klienta.

----------


## autorus

> Formalnie sprawa wygląda tak. To sprzedawca odpowiada za jakość kostki, to on wystawia papiery o tym, że kostka spełnia normy. Papiery mogą być i od firmy Uduś. Jeżeli kostka jest nie teges to ty uderzasz do sprzedawcy, a on albo uznaje reklamacje, albo jeśli ma wątpliwości dzwoni do producenta i mówi chłopie się pali przyjedź. On przyjeżdża i mówi co o tym myśli, ale dla Ciebie jako zgłaszającego reklamację problem nie istnieje na linii Ty - Libet, ale Ty- skład budowlany..


To nie takie proste. Sprzedawca nie może wystawić papierów o jakości bo niby na jakiej podstawie? To jest nielogiczne. Nie ma narzędzi do sprawdzenia tego faktu. Jedyne to może posiłkować się tym co mu producent udostepni.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Formalnie sprawa wygląda tak. To sprzedawca odpowiada za jakość kostki, to on wystawia papiery o tym, że kostka spełnia normy. Papiery mogą być i od firmy Uduś. Jeżeli kostka jest nie teges to ty uderzasz do sprzedawcy, a on albo uznaje reklamacje, albo jeśli ma wątpliwości dzwoni do producenta i mówi chłopie się pali przyjedź. On przyjeżdża i mówi co o tym myśli, ale dla Ciebie jako zgłaszającego reklamację problem nie istnieje na linii Ty - Libet, ale Ty- skład budowlany.
> Osobną sprawą jest np. to, że jeśli zgłasza się jakaś firma i podpisuje umowę z przedstawicielem bezpośrednim Libetu na jakieś tam roboty, to może też być tak, że otrzymuje kostkę nieco lepszego sorta, bo on robiąc ileś tysięcy metrów rocznie, nie będzie dzwonił do Marka z Libetu a do Stasia z Brukbetu który gotów mu dać taki sam towar w tej samej cenie i wodeczkę na dodatek. 
> Jeżeli ktoś reklamuje np. biały cement którym handluję to nie uderza do producenta a do mnie i to ja mam mu "dobrze zrobić" by potem nadal brał u mnie a nie szedł do konkurencji za róg...To jak wyglądają moje rozliczenia z centralą ma on tam gdzie Pan może Pana majstra... A jeśli towaru jest za kilka-kilkanaście tysięcy zawsze można wziąć rzeczoznawcę który skrobnie co o tym myśli i z tym uderzać do reklamacji. Przy okazji to, że ktoś nie reklamuje czegoś nie oznacza, że towar jest tip-top... czasem wystarczy mieć gadane i dobrze bajerować...


Wybacz, ale nie do końca masz rację.
Kupujący ma dwie możliwości zgłoszenia reklamacji towaru:
1. Z tytułu niezgodności towaru z umową. Tutaj odpowiada sprzedawca, który nie może odbić piłeczki do producenta. Sam musi załatwić reklamację zgodnie z przepisami prawa. Sprzedawca odpowiada za niezgodność do 2 lat, chyba że podstępnie wadę ukrył a wada ta istniała od początku - patrz ustawa o szczególnych warunkach sprzedaży konsumenckiej. Tutaj sprzedawca nie może ograniczyć uprawnień kupującego, ani co lepsze: kupujący nie może się tych uprawnień zrzec.
Jeżeli okaże się że towar był niezgodny z umową, to sprzedawca w podobnym trybie reklamuje towar u swojego dostawcy, czyli hurtownika, czy producenta.
3. Z tytułu gwarancji producenta - producent może, ale NIE MUSI udzielać gwarancji. Gwarancja odbywa się NA WARUNKACH producenta.

Kupujący SAM DECYDUJE o tym do kogo zgłasza reklamację. Może zgłosić ALBO do producenta ALBO do sprzedawcy (nie może równocześnie tu i tu). Po zgłoszeniu musi zaczekać na zamknięcie całej sprawy i wtedy ewentualnie może sobie wybrać drugą drogę reklamacji, jeżeli wcześniejsza mu nie odpowiada.

Nadal polecam przed zgłoszeniem reklamacji zasięgnąć opinii prawników, choćby rzecznika konsumentów przy powiatach, którzy robią to za darmo.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Załącznik 283480Załącznik 283481
> 
> Witam,
> 
> Nawet kupiłem kostkę w tym samym punkcie co TY.
> Wysłałem maila z reklamacją do sprzedawcy i domagam się wymiany całej partii.
> Właściciel od poniedziałku przekonuje mnie o szybkiej wizycie kogoś od Libetu i cisza.
> Rozumiem, że jeżeli przez 14 dni kalendarzowych się nie ustosunkują , to reklamację można uznać za uzasadnioną.
> Jeśli nie uznają to nie podaruję. Powklejam posty ze zdjęciami kostki na najważniejszych forach budowlanych jako przestroga przed reklamowaną jakością premium i podejściem do klienta.


TAK! Po 14 dniach wysyłasz pismo poleconym z żądaniem zaspokojenia roszczenia. Jak nie to do sądu i w 100% masz wygraną sprawę, bez udziału prawnika. Koszt pozwu do 300 zł. Sprzedawca Ci go potem zwróci.
Warunek jest jeden: Możesz w sposób niezbity udowodnić fakt zgłoszenia NIEZGODNOŚCI TOWARU Z UMOWĄ, oraz DATĘ TEGO ZGŁOSZENIA, wraz z treścią żądań (wymiana towaru na nowy, wolny od wad). 
Obowiązkiem sprzedawcy jest udowodnić, że ustosunkował się do Twojego zgłoszenia.

Oczywiście najlepiej idź do rzecznika konsumentów, lub jakiegoś prawnika i jeszcze się skonsultuj, bo my tutaj szczegółów dokładnych nie znamy Twojej sprawy, choćby treści zgłoszenia. Nie wiemy też, czy sprzedawca się odzywał po zgłoszeniu, czy też nie, jeżeli tak to co mówił. Najlepiej za dużo tutaj nie pisz i podagaj z prawnikiem.
Nie wiem dlaczego oni ciągle nie potrafią zrozumieć że w przypadku niezgodności towaru z umową to sprzedawca ma załatwiać reklamację a nie producent. 
Ty nie masz gadać z ludźmi z Libetu (ewentualnie z grzeczności jak Ci sie chce), tylko ze sprzedawcą.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> To nie takie proste. Sprzedawca nie może wystawić papierów o jakości bo niby na jakiej podstawie? To jest nielogiczne. Nie ma narzędzi do sprawdzenia tego faktu. Jedyne to może posiłkować się tym co mu producent udostepni.


To jest takie proste. Ludzie poczytajcie sobie ustawę o szczególnych warunkach sprzedaży!
Sprzedawca sprzedaje produkt i gwarantuje jego jakość. Narzędzi nie ma, ale polega na zapewnieniu producenta. Jeżeli produkt nie ma właściwości o których zapewnia sprzedawca to towar jest niezgodny z umową. Nabywca reklamuje u sprzedawcy a sprzedawca u hurtownika, lub producenta. 
Proste i logiczne.

----------


## autorus

Skoro już z tobą rozmawiał to jest to forma ustosunkowanie się.  Gdyby w ogóle się nie odezwał wtedy byłoby tak jak pisze kolega. 

Teraz czekasz na przedstawiciela który stwierdzi czy reklamacja jest zasada.  
To jest dopiero początek boju a nie koniec. 






> TAK! Po 14 dniach wysyłasz pismo poleconym z żądaniem zaspokojenia roszczenia. Jak nie to do sądu i w 100% masz wygraną sprawę, bez udziału prawnika. Koszt pozwu do 300 zł. Sprzedawca Ci go potem zwróci.
> Warunek jest jeden: Możesz w sposób niezbity udowodnić fakt zgłoszenia NIEZGODNOŚCI TOWARU Z UMOWĄ, oraz DATĘ TEGO ZGŁOSZENIA, wraz z treścią żądań (wymiana towaru na nowy, wolny od wad). 
> Obowiązkiem sprzedawcy jest udowodnić, że ustosunkował się do Twojego zgłoszenia.
> 
> Oczywiście najlepiej idź do rzecznika konsumentów, lub jakiegoś prawnika i jeszcze się skonsultuj, bo my tutaj szczegółów dokładnych nie znamy Twojej sprawy, choćby treści zgłoszenia. Nie wiemy też, czy sprzedawca się odzywał po zgłoszeniu, czy też nie, jeżeli tak to co mówił. Najlepiej za dużo tutaj nie pisz i podagaj z prawnikiem.
> Nie wiem dlaczego oni ciągle nie potrafią zrozumieć że w przypadku niezgodności towaru z umową to sprzedawca ma załatwiać reklamację a nie producent. 
> Ty nie masz gadać z ludźmi z Libetu (ewentualnie z grzeczności jak Ci sie chce), tylko ze sprzedawcą.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Skoro już z tobą rozmawiał to jest to forma ustosunkowanie się.  Gdyby w ogóle się nie odezwał wtedy byłoby tak jak pisze kolega. 
> 
> Teraz czekasz na przedstawiciela który stwierdzi czy reklamacja jest zasada.  
> To jest dopiero początek boju a nie koniec.


Ustosunkować ma się nie producent czy jego przedstawiciel, tylko sprzedawca, bo to ma załatwić reklamację.
To że rozmawiał, nic nie znaczy. Zależy o czym rozmawiał i co powiedział. Może chłopaki sobie pogadali o pogodzie i przypadkiem napomknęli o kurtuazyjnej wizycie przedstawiciela z Libetu. Sprzedawca ma mieć dowód na to, że się ustosunkował do reklamacji w terminie do 14 dni.
Dlatego doradzam raczej ostrożność w "paplaniu" i kontakt z prawnikiem.

----------


## Balto

Ja jako kupujący dany rodzaj kostki nie mogę iść do producenta, on ma mnie w nosie. Dokument zakupu jest wystawiony na hurtownię. Czyli ja uderzam do hurtowni, a tam w zależności od stanu wiedzy i podpisanej umowy ona może acz nie musi kontaktować się z producentem. Owszem - mogę dogadać się z przedstawicielem technologicznym producenta że jest na moje, ale wszystko idzie via hurtownia i via hurtownia jest załatwiane czyli ja piszę do hurtowni.
Dowodem może być np. pismo - najlepiej ze zwrotką. Sprzedawca się nie wyprze. Odebrał reklamację - miał możliwość kontaktu telefonicznego, emailowego i tak dalej. Nie ustosunkował się zbieramy papierki i idziemy dalej. Miło by było poinformować także, że sprawę oddajemy do rzecznika praw konsumentów reakcja może ulec przyśpieszeniu...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ja jako kupujący dany rodzaj kostki nie mogę iść do producenta, on ma mnie w nosie.


Libet udziela gwarancji, więc jak najbardziej możesz iść do producenta. O ile wybierzesz reklamację z tytułu gwarancji producenta właśnie.
Decyzja należy do konsumenta.
Producent o ile udziela gwarancji a wystarczy deklaracja w reklamie, na stronie www, czy też w prospekcie to nie może mieć konsumenta w nosie.




> Dokument zakupu jest wystawiony na hurtownię.


To akurat nie przeszkadza powyższemu




> Czyli ja uderzam do hurtowni,


Jeżeli taka wola konsumenta to "uderza" do sprzedawcy i tam zgłasza niezgodność towaru z umową. 




> a tam w zależności od stanu wiedzy i podpisanej umowy ona może acz nie musi kontaktować się z producentem.


To już konsumenta nie obchodzi. Konsument zgłasza niezgodność towaru z umową, wypisuje na czym ta niezgodność polega i wypisuje swoje żądania. Co może żądać to precyzuje ustawa.
Najlepiej takie zgłoszenie wysłać pismem poleconym z potwierdzeniem odbioru, bez żadnych kontaktów telefonicznych czy osobistych i grzecznie czekać na efekty. Od momentu odbioru piłeczka jest po stronie sprzedawcy. Ma ją odbić do 14 dni. Jak tego nie zrobił to reklamację uznał w świetle prawa.




> Owszem - mogę dogadać się z przedstawicielem technologicznym producenta że jest na moje, ale wszystko idzie via hurtownia i via hurtownia jest załatwiane czyli ja piszę do hurtowni.


Konsument ma obowiązek udostępnić towar do oględzin sprzedawcy, lub jego przedstawicielowi. Jeżeli taka wola sprzedawcy, może oględzin dokonać ktoś od producenta.
Odpowiedzieć ma jednak SPRZEDAWCA bo w przypadku wyboru tej drogi to on jest stroną.




> Dowodem może być np. pismo - najlepiej ze zwrotką. Sprzedawca się nie wyprze. Odebrał reklamację - miał możliwość kontaktu telefonicznego, emailowego i tak dalej. Nie ustosunkował się zbieramy papierki i idziemy dalej. Miło by było poinformować także, że sprawę oddajemy do rzecznika praw konsumentów reakcja może ulec przyśpieszeniu...


Dokładnie. Pod warunkiem, że w piśmie określiliśmy że zgłaszamy NIEZGODNOŚĆ TOWARU Z UMOWĄ, określimy na czym ona polega i określimy swoje żądania, które precyzuje ustawa. 
Pismo ma spełniać warunki formalne.

----------


## Balto

grzegorz: można uderzyć do producenta, ale stroną jest sprzedawca, czyli w większości wypadków - hurtownia. Może przecież być teoretycznie tak, że czegoś tam nie dopilnowali. Z doświadczenia własnego wiem, że w razie kłopotów to tak czy inaczej ja jestem na "gorącej linii" i przyjeżdżam tam gdzie są kłopoty jako techniczny i mówię co jest.
Czasem jest tak, że jak "odpukać" wina leży po mojej stronie całkowicie uznaję reklamację, co i mówię klientowi, a hurtownia otrzymuje info: jak się zgłosi po kostkę dzwonić, będzie zrobione na wczoraj. Lecz cała procedura tak naprawdę zależy od tego jaka jest procedura producenta i jaką drogę załatwiania on narzucił. Jeśli tematem przewodnim jest "lanie wody i spychologia" to rekcja następuje w dwóch wypadkach kiedy np. wysyła pismo do producenta, że jeśli się tym nie zajmie to on idzie dalej (społeczności, rzecznik konsumentów, gazety etc) albo kiedy hurtownia otrzymuje takie same pisemka zawsze ze zwrotką.
Libet jak widać należy raczej do wolno reagujących.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> grzegorz: można uderzyć do producenta, ale stroną jest sprzedawca, czyli w większości wypadków - hurtownia. Może przecież być teoretycznie tak, że czegoś tam nie dopilnowali. Z doświadczenia własnego wiem, że w razie kłopotów to tak czy inaczej ja jestem na "gorącej linii" i przyjeżdżam tam gdzie są kłopoty jako techniczny i mówię co jest.
> Czasem jest tak, że jak "odpukać" wina leży po mojej stronie całkowicie uznaję reklamację, co i mówię klientowi, a hurtownia otrzymuje info: jak się zgłosi po kostkę dzwonić, będzie zrobione na wczoraj. Lecz cała procedura tak naprawdę zależy od tego jaka jest procedura producenta i jaką drogę załatwiania on narzucił. Jeśli tematem przewodnim jest "lanie wody i spychologia" to rekcja następuje w dwóch wypadkach kiedy np. wysyła pismo do producenta, że jeśli się tym nie zajmie to on idzie dalej (społeczności, rzecznik konsumentów, gazety etc) albo kiedy hurtownia otrzymuje takie same pisemka zawsze ze zwrotką.
> Libet jak widać należy raczej do wolno reagujących.


Balto: zrozum w końcu: TO OKREŚLAJĄ PRZEPISY KC i ustawa o szczególnych warunkach sprzedaży.
Sędziego "procedura producenta" nic nie będzie obchodzić, jeżeli konsument wybrał niezgodność towaru z umową to będzie dociekał czy sprzedawca przestrzegał przepisów polskiego prawa a nie procedury producenta.

Libet należy do wolno reagujących bo pracują tam niedouczeni prawni dyletanci. Jest to zdumiewające, że w tak dużej firmie przedstawiciele handlowi i osoby zajmujące się reklamacjami mają do tego stopnia wyprane mózgi, że widzą tylko te ich "procedury" a nie rozumieją, że nad procedurami jest POLSKIE PRAWO. 
To,  że oni reagują z opóźnieniem a sprzedawcy w swym ogłupieniu i naiwności czekają na reakcję producenta jest na rękę konsumentowi.

Problem w tym, że konsumenci, jak z resztą w tym wątku możemy zauważyć, nie są świadomi obowiązujących w Polsce przepisów, nie są świadomi swoich praw i podzielają naiwność sprzedawców, zamiast egzekwować to co się im należy.

Aha: to, że uznajesz reklamacje, jeżeli wina leży po Twojej stronie (rozumiem, że chodzi o wykonanie) to Ci się chwali za uczciwość.

----------


## Balto

grzegorz:wiem, że to określają przepisy k.c. tylko w końcu tak na dobrą sprawę jeśli jest wina po stronie producenta (jeśli chodzi o tynk czyli np: zły kolor, granulacja, skład (zbyt dużo chemii etc) to wiadomo, że wina leży po mojej stronie i tylko mojej - co oznacza, że tak czy inaczej to jako producent (jeśli pośrednik tylko "przerzucił" towar)  odpowiadam za jego jakość. To jedno.
Poza tym - jeśli klient się sparzy na procedurze to i tak i tak ja za to oberwę a razem ze mną firma która tym handluje, w zależności od tego jak bardzo ma gadane ten kto tam siedzi. Czyli jeśli źle i zbyt długo będę załatwiał reklamację to zostanę obsmarowany wszędzie gdzie się da. Mało to mediów i forumów na świecie?
Poza tym dwa - jeśli winien jest wykonawca - to ideałem jest, jeśli jest sensowna osoba - dogadać się z nim w taki sposób by klient był zadowolony z roboty, a także by i on nie poniósł kosztów bo dalsza współpraca może trwać, klient będzie nie dość, że uhahany, to będzie trąbił wszem i wobec, że traktowali go jak księcia z bajki...
A gdzie jest błąd w mojej logice rozumowania? Hasła, że jakby się coś działo, dzwonić przyjadę i potem przyjeżdżam jest normą... Może dziwny jestem albo co....
A wielkie firmy i ich podejście bierze się z masy towaru jakim obracają. Jeśli idzie w wielu składach a w zasadzie każdym to tak czy inaczej sprzedadzą. Jeśli sprzedawca zagada klienta to i może coś urwie z tego, a poza tym oszczędzają na kosztach. Przecież rzadko kiedy ktoś idąc do składu patrzy na kostkę i jej producenta tylko na próbki, wystawki i folder...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> grzegorz:wiem, że to określają przepisy k.c. tylko w końcu tak na dobrą sprawę jeśli jest wina po stronie producenta (jeśli chodzi o tynk czyli np: zły kolor, granulacja, skład (zbyt dużo chemii etc) to wiadomo, że wina leży po mojej stronie i tylko mojej - co oznacza, że tak czy inaczej to jako producent (jeśli pośrednik tylko "przerzucił" towar)  odpowiadam za jego jakość. To jedno.


NIE. Za jakość sprzedanego towaru odpowiada sprzedawca przed klientem. Producent odpowiada za jakość przed sprzedawcą.





> A gdzie jest błąd w mojej logice rozumowania? Hasła, że jakby się coś działo, dzwonić przyjadę i potem przyjeżdżam jest normą... Może dziwny jestem albo co....


Nie jesteś dziwny, tylko uczciwy, choć... może faktycznie trochę masz racji. Czasami odnoszę wrażenie, że w naszym pięknym kraju uczciwy=dziwny.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lord_yabol

Witam,

Libet uznał reklamację i wymienił mi wszystkie 10 palet białej kostki. W piśmie potwierdzili moje uwagi co do 40% kostek. 
Sprzedawca nie poczuwał się do pokrycia kosztów demontażu i pakowania. Sam nie naciskałem ponieważ zależało mi na czasie.

Niestety nowe 10 palet są tylko w niewielkim stopniu lepsze! Również tutaj bardzo dużo kostek ma ubytki w "posypce".
Normalnie DRAMAT.
W normalnej i dbającej o klienta firmie coś takiego było by nie do pomyślenia.
Do klienta w ramach niezgodności towaru z umową powinien towar przed wysyłką być sprawdzony kilka razy zanim zostanie wysłany.

Taka jest oto jakość firmy LIBET (lider na rynku) i wszystkie pozytywne opinie można włożyć między bajki - może w dawnych czasach.
Muszę trochę ochłonąć i zastanowić się co robić dalej a Was ostrzegam, zastanówcie się kilka razy czy chcecie od Nich kostkę.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Witam,
> 
> Libet uznał reklamację i wymienił mi wszystkie 10 palet białej kostki. W piśmie potwierdzili moje uwagi co do 40% kostek. 
> Sprzedawca nie poczuwał się do pokrycia kosztów demontażu i pakowania. Sam nie naciskałem ponieważ zależało mi na czasie.
> 
> Niestety nowe 10 palet są tylko w niewielkim stopniu lepsze! Również tutaj bardzo dużo kostek ma ubytki w "posypce".
> Normalnie DRAMAT.
> W normalnej i dbającej o klienta firmie coś takiego było by nie do pomyślenia.
> Do klienta w ramach niezgodności towaru z umową powinien towar przed wysyłką być sprawdzony kilka razy zanim zostanie wysłany.
> ...


Jeżeli zgłosiłeś niezgodność towaru z umową i sprzedawca UZNAŁ tą reklamację to z MOCY USTAWY ma obowiązek zwrócić koszty montażu i demontażu.
Bież rachunek za montaż i demontaż i wyślij poleconym wezwanie do zwrotu. Jak nie to inwestujesz 300 zł w pozew i masz 100% wygranej w sądzie.
Nie rozumiem ludzie tej Waszej uległości.
Na ulicy też byście się dali tak potulnie okraść z kilku-kilkudziesięciu tysięcy złotych?
Idź najlepiej do prawnika niech Ci pomoże to wszystko ogarnąć

----------


## lord_yabol

> Jeżeli zgłosiłeś niezgodność towaru z umową i sprzedawca UZNAŁ tą reklamację to z MOCY USTAWY ma obowiązek zwrócić koszty montażu i demontażu.
> Bież rachunek za montaż i demontaż i wyślij poleconym wezwanie do zwrotu. Jak nie to inwestujesz 300 zł w pozew i masz 100% wygranej w sądzie.
> Nie rozumiem ludzie tej Waszej uległości.
> Na ulicy też byście się dali tak potulnie okraść z kilku-kilkudziesięciu tysięcy złotych?
> Idź najlepiej do prawnika niech Ci pomoże to wszystko ogarnąć


Nie miałem w momencie reklamacji faktury za 6 palet białek kostki. Uregulować miałem w późniejszym terminie. Tą kwestię sprytnie przypomniał mi sprzedawca w momencie uznania reklamacji. Zależało mi na ułożeniu kostki w tym roku. 
Teraz mam fakturę.
Zastanawia mnie jak można ponownie wysłać klientowi takie gó...
Taraz zastanawiam się co dalej. Wymiana czy też potężny rabat?
Kolego z tego co czytałem z Twoich postów to u Ciebie też nie było tak prosto jak teraz po wszystkim piszesz.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Nie miałem w momencie reklamacji faktury za 6 palet białek kostki. Uregulować miałem w późniejszym terminie. Tą kwestię sprytnie przypomniał mi sprzedawca w momencie uznania reklamacji. Zależało mi na ułożeniu kostki w tym roku. 
> Teraz mam fakturę.
> Zastanawia mnie jak można ponownie wysłać klientowi takie gó...
> Taraz zastanawiam się co dalej. Wymiana czy też potężny rabat?
> Kolego z tego co czytałem z Twoich postów to u Ciebie też nie było tak prosto jak teraz po wszystkim piszesz.


Jeżeli niezgodność towaru z umową została uznana to Tobie przysługuje ZWROT KOSZTÓW, więc dobrze, że ułożyłeś. Teraz bież rachunki i żądaj zwrotu.

U mnie nie było tak prosto bo ja chciałem dostać najpierw pieniądze na montaż i demontaż a zgodnie z prawem powinienem je najpierw wyłożyć a później żądać zwrotu. 
Choćby dlatego, że kasa, którą miałbym wtedy wydać i później użerać się o jej zwrot była mi pilnie potrzebna na inne cele.
Ty tego dylematu już nie masz.
To że wcześniej nie miałeś uregulowanej faktury to nie rozumiem problemu. 
Zrobisz jak zechcesz. Twoje pieniądze.
Dla mnie kilka, czy kilkanaście tysięcy to kupa forsy, na którą muszę się nieźle natyrać. Być może masz inny punkt odniesienia.
Tak, czy siak nie zazdroszczę takich przejść.

----------


## lord_yabol

Myślałem że problem z kostką to pojedyncze przypadki i miałem pecha.  W takiej firmie jak Libet to będzie nieszczęśliwy przypadek i że staną na głowie żeby klient był zadowolony i poprzez to dokładnie sprawdzą jaką partię ponownie wysyłają.
Niestety, inne partie (sierpień i wrzesień) a problem ten sam. Wychodzi że to co produkują to wielka loteria.
Ciekawe czy ktoś "decyzyjny" z Libetu czyta ten wątek?
Taka reklama ich produktów na pewno ich cieszy.

----------


## Balto

Tak naprawdę, jeśli towar był kupowany na WZ / fakturę, to zawsze można poprosić o duplikat, sprzedawca ma takowy obowiązek. Będzie pisało duplikat, ale na jego podstawie masz takie same prawa. Przy okazji gdyby nie sprawdził w hurtowni że kupowałeś i są na to dokumenty to by "łapką" na do widzenia pomachał i napruł się szampanem ze szczęścia zanim by do biura dojechał.
Jeśli przyszła "wszawa" kostka - uderzaj dalej, przysłali syf - niech go zabierają. W najgorszym razie tak jak mówili, do sądu, do rzecznika konsumenta i tyle. Zwykle "rura mięknie". Jakby protestowali - podejrzewam, że jest możliwość zwrotu kasy i uderzenia do innego producenta.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Tak naprawdę, jeśli towar był kupowany na WZ / fakturę, to zawsze można poprosić o duplikat, sprzedawca ma takowy obowiązek. Będzie pisało duplikat, ale na jego podstawie masz takie same prawa. Przy okazji gdyby nie sprawdził w hurtowni że kupowałeś i są na to dokumenty to by "łapką" na do widzenia pomachał i napruł się szampanem ze szczęścia zanim by do biura dojechał.
> Jeśli przyszła "wszawa" kostka - uderzaj dalej, przysłali syf - niech go zabierają. W najgorszym razie tak jak mówili, do sądu, do rzecznika konsumenta i tyle. Zwykle "rura mięknie". Jakby protestowali - podejrzewam, że jest możliwość zwrotu kasy i uderzenia do innego producenta.


Zaznaczyć też należy, że brak faktury, czy paragonu nie jest równoznaczny z utratą uprawnień z tytułu odpowiedzialności sprzedawcy względem kupującego za niezgodność towaru z umową.
Konsument ma udowodnić że zakupił dany towar u danego sprzedawcy. Wystarczy przedstawić choćby świadków, zdjęcia, nagrania, WZ.
Były już stosowne wyroki sądów w Polsce na korzyść konsumentów.

----------


## azga

Ode mnie dobra wiadomość.
Libet wymienił całą partię (22 zakwestionowane palety). Nową kostkę dostałam w listopadzie, ale dopiero teraz, po położeniu, uważam sprawę za zamkniętą.  Kostka z innego zakładu produkcyjnego wygląda bardzo ładnie, w sumie jestem zadowolona. Cała procedura ograniczyła się do wysłania odwołania od reklamacji i czekania. 

Co do kosztów dodatkowych: rozwiezienia kostki po terenie, a potem zamówienia koparki, aby mógł ja załadować ciężki samochód  z HDS-em, oraz tego, że część (3 palety) kostki było już położone, ustaliłam z kierownikiem działu reklamacji, że odbiorą 19 pozostałych palet, a dostanę w zamian 22 palety, tak jak w dokumentach reklamacji.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ode mnie dobra wiadomość.
> Libet wymienił całą partię (22 zakwestionowane palety). Nową kostkę dostałam w listopadzie, ale dopiero teraz, po położeniu, uważam sprawę za zamkniętą.  Kostka z innego zakładu produkcyjnego wygląda bardzo ładnie, w sumie jestem zadowolona. Cała procedura ograniczyła się do wysłania odwołania od reklamacji i czekania. 
> 
> Co do kosztów dodatkowych: rozwiezienia kostki po terenie, a potem zamówienia koparki, aby mógł ja załadować ciężki samochód  z HDS-em, oraz tego, że część (3 palety) kostki było już położone, ustaliłam z kierownikiem działu reklamacji, że odbiorą 19 pozostałych palet, a dostanę w zamian 22 palety, tak jak w dokumentach reklamacji.


Że tak napiszę: łaski nikt Ci nie zrobił. Niestety w naszej chorej rzeczywistości to oni myślą, że robią łaskę, że w ogóle nam to sprzedali...

Cieszę się, że sprawa zakończyła się pomyślnie  :smile:

----------


## zoe1

> Witam
> Mam ułożoną kostkę piccola pastello i akropol kasztan. Po kilku miesiącach użytkowania (przeżyło zimę i trochę opadów) zauważyłem, wymyte krawędzie tych kostek. Są jakby skruszałe. Problem dotyczy tylko kostek kupionych przeze mnie jako pierwsze. W przypadku kostek dokupionych po kilku miesiącach jest w porządku.


Witam.
Kupiłam niestety też kostkę z firmy Libet. Kupiłam kostkę Natulit i Krawento Grande 21.08.2012r. w Busku-Zdroju w firmie "Świat kostki i kamienia". Mogę śmiało napisać, że do tej pory nie wymieniono mi kostki, choć uznano reklamację. Zdjęcia, które zamieszczam poniżej pokazują fatalną jakość tej kostki oraz podejście do klienta. Od zeszłego roku czekam na wymianę a Libet i miejscowa firma chce mi kilka kostek wymienić. Sypią się wszystkie a oni mi będą po kilka wymieniać. No mają przecież certyfikaty...hmm ciekawe po co. Sąsiad ma zwykła kostkę po której jeżdżą samochody i nic się nie dzieje. Mi po tarasie nie jeżdżą samochody a kostka sama  z siebie kruszeje. Zobaczcie sobie Państwo na zdjęciach jak wygląda jakość Libet. Wielka szkoda, że trzeba tak się szarpać z reklamacją.  

http://kostka.adag.busko.pl

----------


## Tomaszs131

zoe1 oglądałem zdjecia, recę opadają. Libet leci w kulki i tyle w tym temacie. Takie sytuacje trzeba nagłaśnniać jak się da. Nie można im popuszczać, z tego co słyszałem ich kostka nie należy do najtańszych. 
Za miesiąc i u mnie kostka (innej firmy) będzie układana, wiec strach się bać. Życzę powodzenia w walce o swoje.

----------


## zoe1

> zoe1 oglądałem zdjecia, recę opadają. Libet leci w kulki i tyle w tym temacie. Takie sytuacje trzeba nagłaśnniać jak się da. Nie można im popuszczać, z tego co słyszałem ich kostka nie należy do najtańszych. 
> Za miesiąc i u mnie kostka (innej firmy) będzie układana, wiec strach się bać. Życzę powodzenia w walce o swoje.


dzięki :smile: Przy tej całej sprawie mam tylko satysfakcję, że nie zamówiłam kostki betonowej i przed dom. Tam zamówiłam kostkę granitową szaro-rudą. Rewelacja, mam z tego schody i podjazd a cenowo nie drożej niż beton. Zawsze myślałam, że granit to wyższa półka a tu nie. Polecam kamień, bo to jest naprawdę na lata. Jeśli chodzi o Libet no niestety, ale zwracam się w tej sprawie do Rzecznika Praw Konsumenta. Już mi raz pomógł i mam nadzieję, że teraz tak będzie. Pozdrawiam i nie kupujcie betonu ale kamień, bo cenowo prawie tak samo lub trochę drożej.

----------


## 3bratki

Załączam zdjęcia tarasów - tak, są po wielokrotnym myciu. Powód: wykonawca nie zastosował impregnatu. Libet nie widzi w tym niczego niewłaściwego, mimo, że w specyfikacji piszą (niestety dopiero teraz to wiem), że Venetia musi być dwukrotnie impregnowana przed fugowaniem. Ale co tam Klient! Ważne, żeby nie wchodzić w spór z Wykonawcą, który towar zamawia. Nie kupujcie Libetu - jest drogi, a w razie problemów zostaniecie z tym sami. Dział reklamacji - poniżej krytyki. Nie odpowiadają na maile. Słowem: mają klienta w d..... Również idę z tym do Rzecznika Praw Konsumentów.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Załączam zdjęcia tarasów - tak, są po wielokrotnym myciu. Powód: wykonawca nie zastosował impregnatu. Libet nie widzi w tym niczego niewłaściwego, mimo, że w specyfikacji piszą (niestety dopiero teraz to wiem), że Venetia musi być dwukrotnie impregnowana przed fugowaniem. Ale co tam Klient! Ważne, żeby nie wchodzić w spór z Wykonawcą, który towar zamawia. Nie kupujcie Libetu - jest drogi, a w razie problemów zostaniecie z tym sami. Dział reklamacji - poniżej krytyki. Nie odpowiadają na maile. Słowem: mają klienta w d..... Również idę z tym do Rzecznika Praw Konsumentów.


Beton, to beton - ozdobny nigdy nie będzie. Teraz to wiem, niestety człowiek mądry po szkodzie  :sad: 
Do tego fakt, że obecnie produkowane płyty i kostki betonowe jakością do pięt nie dorastają tym produkowanym 20 lat temu, bo się kruszą, łatwiej wchłaniają wilgość i przy tym całe brudy i nie trzymają koloru. 
Na koniec dochodzi bezczelność i nieuczciwość producentów.

----------


## 3bratki

Ja wiem, że beton ma swoją specyfikę - dlatego m.in. zdecydowałam się te płyty, ale jak Pan widzi, to co zostało zrobione z tarasem przechodzi ludzkie pojęcie. Niewiarygodne jest to, w jaki sposób Libet traktuje Klientów i że przyzwala swoim partnerom (wykonawcy) na taką fuszerkę. To zakrawa na oszustwo. Przyznam, że nie spotkałam się z niczym takim wcześniej. 
Ciekawostka: znaleźli moje posty na ten temat na forach w związku z czym załączają swój dział prawny! Jak to nazwać?.......
Informuję dział PR i marketingu firmy Libet: będę o tym przypadku i Panstwa podjeściu pisać codziennie, gdziekolwiek się da, aby ostrzec innych ludzi. Z tego miejsca serdecznie pozdrawiam firmę Libet - najgorszą firmę, z jaką miałam do czynienia.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ciekawostka: znaleźli moje posty na ten temat na forach w związku z czym załączają swój dział prawny! Jak to nazwać?.......


To znaczy grożą Ci?
Jeżeli chodzi o dział marketingu to już firmie Libet proponowałem, że chętnie się u nich zatrudnię bo wygląda na to, że tak niekompetentnych ludzi, jak tam pracują ze świecą szukać i każdy inny będzie lepszy.
Co do gróźb to też nie wiem jak to nazwać... chociaż w sumie już to nazwałem: Niech zaczną produkować kostkę i płyty dobrej jakości i niech zaczną obsługiwać reklamacje w sposób uczciwy to problem się skończy.

Najwyraźniej nikt tam w tej firmie liczyć nie potrafi.

----------


## 3bratki

Ja już Libetu nie położę nigdy. Nie sądzę, żeby zrobił to ktokolwiek z moich znajomych czy rodziny - mój taras jest najlepszą reklamą tej firmy.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ja już Libetu nie położę nigdy. Nie sądzę, żeby zrobił to ktokolwiek z moich znajomych czy rodziny - mój taras jest najlepszą reklamą tej firmy.


Tylko uważaj co piszesz, bo "dział prawny" Libetu czuwa....  :big tongue:

----------


## 3bratki

Nie wiem, po co im ten monitoring - w normalnych firmach dzieki niemu rozwiązuje się problemy, a w Libecie monitoringiem problemy się pogłębia :smile:  Odkąd napisałam, że poinformowali mnie o zawiadomieniu działu prawnego, znowu martwa cisza. Szkoda pieniędzy na utrzymywanie działu reklamacji. Taniej byłoby ustawić autoresponder, który w treści ma odrzucenie reklamacji.

----------


## Libet

> Witam.
> Kupiłam niestety też kostkę z firmy Libet. Kupiłam kostkę Natulit i Krawento Grande 21.08.2012r. w Busku-Zdroju w firmie "Świat kostki i kamienia". Mogę śmiało napisać, że do tej pory nie wymieniono mi kostki, choć uznano reklamację. Zdjęcia, które zamieszczam poniżej pokazują fatalną jakość tej kostki oraz podejście do klienta. Od zeszłego roku czekam na wymianę a Libet i miejscowa firma chce mi kilka kostek wymienić. Sypią się wszystkie a oni mi będą po kilka wymieniać. No mają przecież certyfikaty...hmm ciekawe po co. Sąsiad ma zwykła kostkę po której jeżdżą samochody i nic się nie dzieje. Mi po tarasie nie jeżdżą samochody a kostka sama  z siebie kruszeje. Zobaczcie sobie Państwo na zdjęciach jak wygląda jakość Libet. Wielka szkoda, że trzeba tak się szarpać z reklamacją.  
> 
> http://kostka.adag.busko.pl


Droga Pani zoe1,

Kostki Natulit i Kravento Grande to produkty stylizowane, celowo postarzane w procesie produkcji. Są one produktami z grupy Antico, których ostateczny wygląd nadaje się w specjalnym procesie obijania w bębnie. Kostki w trakcie obijania w spontaniczny sposób uderzają jedna o drugą tworząc niepowtarzalne ślady na powierzchni w postaci rys oraz wykruszeń krawędzi i narożników kostki. Jeśli chodzi o ich kolor, powstaje on na skutek obecności specjalnej mieszanki betonowej, a barwienie odbywa się techniką łączenia kilku mieszanek betonowych o odmiennych kolorach uzyskując w efekcie końcowym melanż kolorystyczny. 

Technologia postarzania pozwala uzyskać kostki o starodawnym wyglądzie, do złudzenia przypominające antyczny bruk, co dokładnie widać za załączonych przez Panią zdjęciach, a także na zdjęciach w naszych katalogach oraz na naszej stronie internetowej. Proszę zwrócić uwagę, porównując oba zdjęcia na wygląd poszczególnych elementów. Różnica jest tylko w kolorze, gdyż są to inne odcienie, będące składnikiem celowo uzyskiwanego melanżu kolorystycznego. Porównując więc zdjęcie nadesłane przez Panią ze zdjęciem zamieszczonym w naszym najnowszym katalogu wyraźnie widać podobieństwo pomiędzy nimi. Co więcej, na obu zdjęciach produkty są widocznie obite oraz ukruszone, co nie jest absolutnie ich wadą – to zamierzony efekt osiągnięty w wyżej opisany sposób. 

Taka jest specyfika tych produktów. Ich antyczny, wręcz widocznie nadszarpnięty zębem czasu wygląd jest zamierzony i wybór takich kostek również ma swój cel – wykreowanie nawierzchni o postarzanej fakturze.

Wszystkim radzimy więc przed zakupem dobrze poznać specyfikę produktu, który chcemy ułożyć na naszej posesji, niezależnie czy będzie to taras, ścieżki ogrodowe czy podjazd. Ponadto dobrze wykonana praca fachowca układającego taką nawierzchnię ma ogromny wpływ na efekt finalny, a także na trwałość całej nawierzchni. Do wykonania montażu zawsze polecamy wykwalifikowanych fachowców, o których dobrze zapytać przy zakupie kostki. Wybór odpowiedniego wykonawcy, który będzie znał specyfikę produktu, jest tak samo ważny, jak wybór kostki dobrej jakości. Od tego zależy jakość całej inwestycji.

Zawsze dokładamy starań, aby nasi Klienci byli zadowoleni z naszych produktów. W przypadku reklamacji zawsze dążymy do tego, by dogłębnie zbadać sprawę, przeanalizować wszelkie okoliczności jakie mogły mieć wpływ na zaistnienie problematycznej sytuacji.
Jesteśmy pewni swoich produktów, ich jakości i certyfikatów, jakie otrzymują. Każdy z nich wyróżnia się konkretnymi cechy i wymaga odpowiedniego montażu, konserwacji i pielęgnacji. 

W razie jakichkolwiek wątpliwości prosimy o kontakt z naszym działem reklamacji, natomiast szczegółową odpowiedź otrzyma Pani na e-mail używany w dotychczasowej korespondencji między nami.

Pozdrawiamy
Zespół Libet

----------


## Elfir

czyli kostka ma kruszeć także po położeniu?

***
Dlatego ja mam granit.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Droga Pani zoe1,
> 
> Do wykonania montażu zawsze polecamy wykwalifikowanych fachowców, o których dobrze zapytać przy zakupie kostki. Wybór odpowiedniego wykonawcy, który będzie znał specyfikę produktu, jest tak samo ważny, jak wybór kostki dobrej jakości. Od tego zależy jakość całej inwestycji.


Problem w tym, że "wykwalifikowany fachowiec" nic nie zdziała, gdy kostka jest miernej jakości.
Co do kostki zoe to nie wiem na czym polega problem, przyznam się szczerze, bo nie napisała, albo ja przegapiłem Na zdjęciach fakt jest kostka postarzana i chyba wygląda normalnie. 
Zoe1: o co chodzi z Twoją kostką?





> Droga Pani zoe1,
> Zawsze dokładamy starań, aby nasi Klienci byli zadowoleni z naszych produktów. W przypadku reklamacji zawsze dążymy do tego, by dogłębnie zbadać sprawę, przeanalizować wszelkie okoliczności jakie mogły mieć wpływ na zaistnienie problematycznej sytuacji.


Hahahahaha! Normalnie pękam ze śmiechu.
Już dawno się tak nie uśmiałem.... SZOK!





> Droga Pani zoe1,
> Jesteśmy pewni swoich produktów, ich jakości i certyfikatów, jakie otrzymują. Każdy z nich wyróżnia się konkretnymi cechy i wymaga odpowiedniego montażu, konserwacji i pielęgnacji.


No poprosimy o zaprezentowanie nam różnic w "montażu" poszczególnych kostek Libet-u i ich "konserwacji i pielęgnacji".
P.S. Ja rozumiem, że to forum i że forumowicze w większości występują pod pseudonimami, ale jeżeli wypowiada się ktoś w imieniu FIRMY to WYPADAŁOBY się jednak PODPISAĆ.
Nie tłumaczyli na szkoleniach?

----------


## Libet

> czyli kostka ma kruszeć także po położeniu?
> 
> ***
> Dlatego ja mam granit.


Szanowny Panie Elfir,

W przypadku, gdy kostka układana jest zbyt ciasno, bez zachowania wymaganych odstępów powstają tzw. naprężenia liniowe, które mogą skutkować uszkodzeniami po pewnym czasie eksploatacji. Ponadto kostka obijana w procesie postarzania może się charakteryzować nadłamanymi krawędziami (mikrospękaniami), które dopiero w wyniku użytkowania nawierzchni mogą się ujawniać. Są to jednak śladowe ilości niemające istotnego wpływu na wygląd dla produktów typu Antico czy też ich trwałość. Jeżeli w opakowaniu pojawiają się pojedyncze uszkodzenia kostki polegające na nadmiernym odłamaniu ich krawędzi lub np. kostka pęknięta w połowie -  to na etapie zabudowy  należy je odkładać i ewentualnie wykorzystywać na docinki przy wykończeniach nawierzchni.  O możliwości wystąpienia nadmiernie obitych elementów informujemy w naszych materiałach technicznych. Dokonując wyboru kostki radzimy jednak dokładnie zapoznać się z jej specyfiką oraz wybierać rekomendowanych wykonawców. Bardzo często bowiem uszkodzenia nawierzchni są spowodowane jej złym ułożeniem a powstałe uszkodzenia są błędnie interpretowane i traktowane jako złej jakości produkty. W takich przypadkach reklamacja powinna być kierowana do firmy brukarskiej a nie producenta materiałów.

Pozdrawiamy
Zespół Libet

----------


## Elfir

Z tego co pisała tutaj 3bratki , to firma Libet nie przyznaje klientowi racji, że błąd popełnił układający kostkę, bo nie chce wchodzić w spór z wykonawcą.

----------


## Libet

> Z tego co pisała tutaj 3bratki , to firma Libet nie przyznaje klientowi racji, że błąd popełnił układający kostkę, bo nie chce wchodzić w spór z wykonawcą.


Zapewniamy, iż każda reklamacja rozpatrywana jest indywidualnie i pod kątem obiektywnych kryteriów. Każdy przypadek dogłębnie badamy i analizujemy. W sytuacji kiedy reklamacja wynika z wady technicznej naszego produktu rozpatrywana jest ona przez firmę Libet pozytywnie. Libet ceni sobie współpracę z przeszkolonymi i certyfikowanymi wykonawcami. Jeżeli jednak błąd leży po stronie firmy wykonawczej (np. niewłaściwy transport towaru, błędy wykonawcze, niewłaściwe ułożenie kostki itp.) reklamacje powinny być zgłaszane do odpowiednich jednostek.

Pozdrawiamy 
Zespół Libet

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Zapewniamy, iż każda reklamacja rozpatrywana jest indywidualnie i pod kątem obiektywnych kryteriów. Każdy przypadek dogłębnie badamy i analizujemy. W sytuacji kiedy reklamacja wynika z wady technicznej naszego produktu rozpatrywana jest ona przez firmę Libet pozytywnie. Libet ceni sobie współpracę z przeszkolonymi i certyfikowanymi wykonawcami. Jeżeli jednak błąd leży po stronie firmy wykonawczej (np. niewłaściwy transport towaru, błędy wykonawcze, niewłaściwe ułożenie kostki itp.) reklamacje powinny być zgłaszane do odpowiednich jednostek.
> 
> Pozdrawiamy 
> Zespół Libet


Bla, bla, bla.

Byłoby miło, żeby jednak ktoś się pod tym marketingowym bełkotem podpisał.
Powinniście wiedzieć, że podpis w stylu "Zespół Libet" jest oznaką co najmniej braku profesjonalizmu.
Wie to pierwszy lepszy "marketingowiec".

----------


## fotohobby

Już nie mówiąc o tym, że powinni pisać z płatnego profilu, gdyż ten, zawierający nazwę firmy łamie regulamin.

----------


## Elfir

foto - Redakcja zezwoliła Libet na ustosunkowanie do do zarzutów, bez konieczności zakładania płatnego profilu. Natomiast nie może zakładać wątków.

----------


## Balto

Jako eks student z marketingu - lekcję w kwestii lania wody odrobili rewelacyjnie... W zasadzie takim wystąpieniem można umyć ręce od wszystkiego, nie ważne kto i jak co robił. To wina wszystkich tylko nie nasza...

----------


## grzegorz_si

> foto - Redakcja zezwoliła Libet na ustosunkowanie do do zarzutów, bez konieczności zakładania płatnego profilu. Natomiast nie może zakładać wątków.


Co nie zmienia faktu, że odstawiają totalną amatorszczyznę.

----------


## kat10286

> Szanowny Panie Elfir,
> 
> W przypadku, gdy kostka układana jest zbyt ciasno, bez zachowania wymaganych odstępów powstają tzw. naprężenia liniowe, które mogą skutkować uszkodzeniami po pewnym czasie eksploatacji. Ponadto kostka obijana w procesie postarzania może się charakteryzować nadłamanymi krawędziami (mikrospękaniami), które dopiero w wyniku użytkowania nawierzchni mogą się ujawniać. Są to jednak śladowe ilości niemające istotnego wpływu na wygląd dla produktów typu Antico czy też ich trwałość. Jeżeli w opakowaniu pojawiają się pojedyncze uszkodzenia kostki polegające na nadmiernym odłamaniu ich krawędzi lub np. kostka pęknięta w połowie -  to na etapie zabudowy  należy je odkładać i ewentualnie wykorzystywać na docinki przy wykończeniach nawierzchni.  O możliwości wystąpienia nadmiernie obitych elementów informujemy w naszych materiałach technicznych. Dokonując wyboru kostki radzimy jednak dokładnie zapoznać się z jej specyfiką oraz wybierać rekomendowanych wykonawców. Bardzo często bowiem uszkodzenia nawierzchni są spowodowane jej złym ułożeniem a powstałe uszkodzenia są błędnie interpretowane i traktowane jako złej jakości produkty. W takich przypadkach reklamacja powinna być kierowana do firmy brukarskiej a nie producenta materiałów.
> 
> Pozdrawiamy
> Zespół Libet


Witam, Do firmy Libet

Jestem nowym forumowiczem, który postanowił się odezwać gdyż od tamtego roku gdy położyliśmy kostkę firmy Libet via castello pastello mamy z nią same problemy. Kostka została położona w maju 2014 roku na wjeździe do domu, schodach wejściowych oraz tarasie. Zaczęło się od tego że zaczęła się po 2 miesiącach rozwarstwiać ( górna warstwa zaczęła odchodzić od warstwy betonowej), zaczęły pojawiać się mikropęknięcia, oraz wylatywać dziury wielkości dropsów. Uzbierało się kilkanaście takich kostek i złożyliśmy reklamacje, która została uznana również koszty wymiany uszkodzonych elementów zostały zwrócone. Myśleliśmy że problem został rozwiązanych dopóki nie przyszła zima. W tym roku nasza jakże piękna kostka, którą byłą jak przyjechała ze sklepu na paletach wygląda jak by sukcesywnie w nocy przychodziły myszy i zjadały jej brzegi. na 160 m kwadratowych ciężko jest znaleźć kostkę która ma wszystkie cztery boki ładne, nieskruszone. Kostka nie jest ani postarzana fabrycznie ani nie da jej się ułożyć za ciasno gdyż posiada z czterech stron ograniczniki (betonowe wypustki), które narzucają wręcz minimalną odległość pomiędzy kostkami, która nie jest mała ( w okolicach 1 cm). *Więc mam pytanie do zespołu Libet, który dobrze wie o którym rodzaju kostki mówię i że nie da się technicznie ułożyć ciasno tej kostki (zapewne Zespół Libet zgodzi się ze mną że nie da się jej tak ciasno ułożyć jak kostkę np. natulit czy picollo, którą swoją drogą też mam gdyż mam pomieszane dwa rodzaje kostek na podwórku i jest ułożona bardzo ciasno (odległość 1 mm lub mac 2mm), a jest w nieporównywalnie lepszym stanie niż via castello) o co sami zadbali jako producent montując w niej te betonowe wypustki, co u mnie jest powodem że krawędzie kostki się kruszą ????.*  Dodam że kruszy się również w miejscach gdzie jest praktycznie nie użytkowana (nawet się po niej nie chodzi) i jest pod zadaszeniem ( chodnik -opaska wokół domu). 
Jestem bardzo ciekawy Państwa opinii w tym temacie bo wyjaśnienia powyżej nie mają do mojego przypadku żadnego zastosowania, co u mnie jest powodem powyższego zjawiska.  
Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź. Jeżeli zajdzie taka potrzeba służę również zdjęciami postaram się je zamieścić w najbliższych dniach
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## JMMM

Witam.
Ja również mam problem z kostką Libet Akropol. Kostka została położona na podjeździe (260 M2) przez firmę brukarską w sierpniu. Tuż po położeniu- krawędzie kostek kruszą się i nie są to pojedyncze kostki. Firma brukarska zwróciła się do Libetu- przyjechał przedstawiciel zrobił zdjęcia i otrzymaliśmy taką oto odpowiedź " W związku z technologią jak i charakterem kostek bez fazowych mogą wystąpić różnice w ostrości krawędzi bocznych. Nie wpływa to na parametry wyrobu i nie jest błędem technologicznym. Zgodnie z obowiązującymi nas Ogólnymi Warunkami Sprzedaży Rozdział VI Warunki Gwarancji: Gwarancją nie są objęte i nie stanowi wady Produktu: (b) w przypadku kostek bezfazowych i z mikrofazą brak ostrości krawędzi.” 
Zaznaczę, że na tarasie mamy też kostkę Akropol- tylko została położona w maju. Wygląda jak z katalogu- ostre krawędzie, nic się nie kruszy. Ta na pojeździe wygląda fatalnie.Dla mnie kruszenie się krawędzi to nie różnice w ostrości krawędzi bocznych. 
Co radzicie...

----------


## panfotograf

Jeśli chodzi o trwałość to polecam także bruk klinkierowy. Nie trzeba go impregnować i jest równie trwały jak granit.
Mam też klasyczny bruk granitowy, ale dość trudno się go zamiata a jeszcze trudniej odśnieża.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Jeśli chodzi o trwałość to polecam także bruk klinkierowy. Nie trzeba go impregnować i jest równie trwały jak granit.
> Mam też klasyczny bruk granitowy, ale dość trudno się go zamiata a jeszcze trudniej odśnieża.


No OK. Ja się zgadzam, tylko Twoja rada (wybacz) jest do bani. Jak widać, ludzie tutaj wydali po 20-50 tyś zł na kostkę wraz z ułożeniem i z nią mają problem. Z kostką, albo raczej z nieuczyciwym producentem, który nie bierze odpowiedzialności za swój szajs.
Na dodatek wysyła jeszcze jakiś niedouczonych amatorów za dychę, żeby tutaj na forum jakieś pierdoły bezczelne wypisywali.
ODDAJCIE LUDZIOM KASĘ BO CIĘŻKO NA NIĄ PRACOWALI!

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Jako eks student z marketingu - lekcję w kwestii lania wody odrobili rewelacyjnie... W zasadzie takim wystąpieniem można umyć ręce od wszystkiego, nie ważne kto i jak co robił. To wina wszystkich tylko nie nasza...


Ale jako ekst student z marketingu przyznasz, że taki chwyt z marketingiem nic współnego nie ma i że robią wszystko, żeby pogrążyć markę.

----------


## panfotograf

> No OK. Ja się zgadzam, tylko Twoja rada (wybacz) jest do bani.
> ...Na dodatek wysyła jeszcze jakiś niedouczonych amatorów za dychę


Tobie moja rada w tej chwili nie jest potrzebna, ale nie tylko ty szukasz porad na forum. Zaglądają tu setki osób, które warto przestrzec przed wywaleniem kupy kasy w błoto.
Ja zainwestowałem w produkt który świetnie się sprawdza, ty wydałeś kupę kasy za betonową podróbkę. I kto z nas jest niedouczonym amatorem za dychę?  :cool:

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Tobie moja rada w tej chwili nie jest potrzebna, ale nie tylko ty szukasz porad na forum. Zaglądają tu setki osób, które warto przestrzec przed wywaleniem kupy kasy w błoto.
> Ja zainwestowałem w produkt który świetnie się sprawdza, ty wydałeś kupę kasy za betonową podróbkę. I kto z nas jest niedouczonym amatorem za dychę?


toś mu pojechał po rajtkach  :smile:  tylko wez pod uwagę, że nie każdemu musi sie podobać bruk klinkierowy, w tym np mnie. podobnie jak granit. na wiosne będę przymierzał się do okostkowania podjazdu, i tez widze ze bedzie problem z producentem, którego wybrac.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Na FM udziela się jeden prducent " kamieniarz".

----------


## panfotograf

> tylko wez pod uwagę, że nie każdemu musi sie podobać bruk klinkierowy.


Nikogo nie namawiam na nic.
Niestety wiele osób łapie się na śliczne zdjęcia w katalogach reklamowych, albo rezygnuje z trwałych materiałów bo są "drogie".
Tylko że biorąc całkowity koszt położenia (np. bruku klinkierowego) wychodzi często kilkanaście procent drożej, a żywotność jest z 5 razy większa. Ani klinkieru, ani granitu nie trzeba impregnować, nie łapie brudu tak szybko jak beton. A często z wiekiem wygląda ciekawiej niż nowy. No i po kilkunastu latach nie trzeba znowu rozgrzebywać podwórka.
Oczywiście jest to moja prywatna opinia i każdy niech kładzie na co ma ochotę.
Jednak ludzie często nie sprawdzą kosztów i trwałości, tylko wybierają to co u sąsiada, albo to co POZORNIE najtańsze.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Nikogo nie namawiam na nic.
> Niestety wiele osób łapie się na śliczne zdjęcia w katalogach reklamowych, albo rezygnuje z trwałych materiałów bo są "drogie".
> Tylko że biorąc całkowity koszt położenia (np. bruku klinkierowego) wychodzi często kilkanaście procent drożej, a żywotność jest z 5 razy większa. Ani klinkieru, ani granitu nie trzeba impregnować, nie łapie brudu tak szybko jak beton. A często z wiekiem wygląda ciekawiej niż nowy. No i po kilkunastu latach nie trzeba znowu rozgrzebywać podwórka.
> Oczywiście jest to moja prywatna opinia i każdy niech kładzie na co ma ochotę.
> Jednak ludzie często nie sprawdzą kosztów i trwałości, tylko wybierają to co u sąsiada, albo to co POZORNIE najtańsze.


niby tak, tylko kostka betonowa tez powinna byc trwał, z zaznaczeniem na powinna. u moich rodziców jest własnie libet który ma 10 lat i po spłukaniu szlaufem wygląda jak nowy. gdyby dzisiejsze kostki byly tej samej jakosci to nie byloby problemu, tylko własnie tu rodzi sie problem, któego wybrac zeby nie bylo takich cyrkow jak n fm sie pisze

----------


## Libet

> Witam, Do firmy Libet
> 
> Jestem nowym forumowiczem, który postanowił się odezwać gdyż od tamtego roku gdy położyliśmy kostkę firmy Libet via castello pastello mamy z nią same problemy. Kostka została położona w maju 2014 roku na wjeździe do domu, schodach wejściowych oraz tarasie. Zaczęło się od tego że zaczęła się po 2 miesiącach rozwarstwiać ( górna warstwa zaczęła odchodzić od warstwy betonowej), zaczęły pojawiać się mikropęknięcia, oraz wylatywać dziury wielkości dropsów. Uzbierało się kilkanaście takich kostek i złożyliśmy reklamacje, która została uznana również koszty wymiany uszkodzonych elementów zostały zwrócone. Myśleliśmy że problem został rozwiązanych dopóki nie przyszła zima. W tym roku nasza jakże piękna kostka, którą byłą jak przyjechała ze sklepu na paletach wygląda jak by sukcesywnie w nocy przychodziły myszy i zjadały jej brzegi. na 160 m kwadratowych ciężko jest znaleźć kostkę która ma wszystkie cztery boki ładne, nieskruszone. Kostka nie jest ani postarzana fabrycznie ani nie da jej się ułożyć za ciasno gdyż posiada z czterech stron ograniczniki (betonowe wypustki), które narzucają wręcz minimalną odległość pomiędzy kostkami, która nie jest mała ( w okolicach 1 cm). *Więc mam pytanie do zespołu Libet, który dobrze wie o którym rodzaju kostki mówię i że nie da się technicznie ułożyć ciasno tej kostki (zapewne Zespół Libet zgodzi się ze mną że nie da się jej tak ciasno ułożyć jak kostkę np. natulit czy picollo, którą swoją drogą też mam gdyż mam pomieszane dwa rodzaje kostek na podwórku i jest ułożona bardzo ciasno (odległość 1 mm lub mac 2mm), a jest w nieporównywalnie lepszym stanie niż via castello) o co sami zadbali jako producent montując w niej te betonowe wypustki, co u mnie jest powodem że krawędzie kostki się kruszą ????.*  Dodam że kruszy się również w miejscach gdzie jest praktycznie nie użytkowana (nawet się po niej nie chodzi) i jest pod zadaszeniem ( chodnik -opaska wokół domu). 
> Jestem bardzo ciekawy Państwa opinii w tym temacie bo wyjaśnienia powyżej nie mają do mojego przypadku żadnego zastosowania, co u mnie jest powodem powyższego zjawiska.  
> Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź. Jeżeli zajdzie taka potrzeba służę również zdjęciami postaram się je zamieścić w najbliższych dniach
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.


Szanowny Panie kat10286,

Dziękujemy za zapytanie. Chcielibyśmy bliżej przyjrzeć się sprawie, którą Pan poruszył, dlatego też bardzo prosimy o kontakt na adres e-mail [email protected]. Ekspert naszej firmy skontaktuje się Panem w celu dokładnego wyjaśnienia wszystkich kwestii dotyczących przypadku wspomnianej reklamacji oraz sytuacji, którą Pan opisuje. Każdy przypadek traktujmy indywidualnie i aby udzielić rzetelnej odpowiedzi na Pana pytania musimy poznać niezbędne szczegóły. Specjalista firmy dokona niezbędnej analizy i wyjaśni wszelkie wątpliwości.

Pozdrawiamy
Zespół Libet

----------


## kat10286

> Witam.
> Ja również mam problem z kostką Libet Akropol. Kostka została położona na podjeździe (260 M2) przez firmę brukarską w sierpniu. Tuż po położeniu- krawędzie kostek kruszą się i nie są to pojedyncze kostki. Firma brukarska zwróciła się do Libetu- przyjechał przedstawiciel zrobił zdjęcia i otrzymaliśmy taką oto odpowiedź " W związku z technologią jak i charakterem kostek bez fazowych mogą wystąpić różnice w ostrości krawędzi bocznych. Nie wpływa to na parametry wyrobu i nie jest błędem technologicznym. Zgodnie z obowiązującymi nas Ogólnymi Warunkami Sprzedaży Rozdział VI Warunki Gwarancji: Gwarancją nie są objęte i nie stanowi wady Produktu: (b) w przypadku kostek bezfazowych i z mikrofazą brak ostrości krawędzi.” 
> Zaznaczę, że na tarasie mamy też kostkę Akropol- tylko została położona w maju. Wygląda jak z katalogu- ostre krawędzie, nic się nie kruszy. Ta na pojeździe wygląda fatalnie.Dla mnie kruszenie się krawędzi to nie różnice w ostrości krawędzi bocznych. 
> Co radzicie...


Witam,

Dziękuję za odpowiedź firmie Libet na pewno niezwłocznie skontaktuję się z Państwem za pomocą podanego maila przestawiając zdjęcia i dokładne informacje.

Co do komentarza powyżej  to współczuje:/ bo po zimie będzie jeszcze gorzej. Wiem co mówię bo u mnie jest to samo :/ Skruszone krawędzie, których kruszenie dalej postępuje nie jest według mnie brakiem ostrości krawędzi:/. A nie napisał Pan przedstawiciel dlaczego jeden rodzaj kostki który jest bezfazowy jest skruszony a inny się nie kruszy na jednym podwórku ( u mnie tak też jest via castelo się kruszy a piccolo nie)??? bo chyba każdy się ze mną zgodzi że jeżeli bezfazowe kostki mają taką specyfikę to wszystkie powinny się kruszyć???.
Co ciekawe ja postanowiłem zebrać już dowody i znalazłem w swojej okolicy dokładnie te same 2 kostki co ja mam (via castelo ) u innych osób są starsze niż moja (wcześniej położone) i się nie kruszą. Wiec moje pytanie brzmi??? dlaczego jedne się kruszą a inne nie, skoro jest to normalne to każde powinny się kruszyć z tego rodzaju jeżeli taka technologia??. Może coś nie tak z technologią i normy jakościowe się kłaniają (czyży były nie zachowane???). Firma Libet posiada certyfikaty ISO (zarządzania jakością) które są wyznacznikiem że produkt który jest wydawany klientowi spełnia pewne normy jakościowe. Zaznaczam normy te są tak skonstruowane że jeżeli każdy produkt jest wyprodukowany zgodnie z nimi to różnica w jakości na każdym produkcie tego samego rodzaju nie ma prawa być zauważalna dla klienta (mogą ją jedynie widzieć ludzie którzy przy tym pracują lub po prostu się na tym znają poprzez wieloletnią praktykę w postaci pracy z danym produktem). Zapewne firma Libet się ze mną zgodzi . Jak widać my nie jesteśmy specjalistami w produkcji kostki a widzimy różnice jakościowe tych samych kostek brukowych (jedne się kruszą a inne nie i to widać dla laika) nawet na tym samym podwórku. Jest to bynajmniej dziwne jak dla mnie.  [B][B][B]Dziwnę jest dla mnie również to iż każdy z nas kto pisze na tym forum ma ten sam problem kruszenie się brzegów kostki , co ciekawe każdy kto zgłosił reklamacje ma podany inny powód jej nieuznania jeden że za ciasno są ułożone kostki, inny że kupił kostkę postarzaną i to jej urok, a jeszcze inny że to tak ma być bo taka technologia. Więc ja się pytam o co chodzi za ciasno czy technologia czy rodzaj kostki ????? nic ze sobą tu nie pasuję oprócz tego że kostka z jednej firmy i ten sam problem. Ja myślę że przynajmniej by powód nieuznania reklamacji ujednolicili, żeby było bardziej wiarygodnie, bo jak na razie to sami sobie na oficjalnych dokumentach zaprzeczają , a twierdzą że są uczciwi. 
Ciekawe jaką ja dostanę odpowiedź może się coś nowego jeszcze pojawi :smile:  do śmiechu mi jednak nie jest bo kroci nie zarabiam i myślałem że jak wykosztuję się na kostkę z robocizną około 30 tyś zł ( w moim przypadku kilka lat zaciskania pasa i odmawiania sobie wakacji i innych przyjemności) to przynajmniej na te 15 lat będę miał spokój, a tu nawet 2 lat nie mam, to jeszcze jak mi Libet nie pomoże rozwiązać problemu to szybko na nową kostkę raczej mnie nie będzie stać i na moich oczach będzie rozpadać się 30 tyś zł. 
No cóż zobaczymy, jestem jeszcze dobrej myśli chociaż po waszych wpisach to nie wiem co mam myśleć.

Ja bym poszukał w okolicy kto ma jeszcze kostkę Libetu i sprawdził czy innym też się kruszy jeżeli się nie kruszy to napisać odwołanie i podać za przykład te inne kostki i dlaczego jedna się kruszy a inna nie skoro to normalne?? Próbować coś jeszcze pisać jakieś pisma.

----------


## JMMM

WITAM.
Oglądaliśmy w okolicy tą samą kostkę położoną na innych podjazdach i się NIE KRUSZY!!!!! Są to kostki położone rok 2, 3 lata temu.
Oglądaliśmy kostki na składach budowlanych i nigdzie nie mają z takimi skruszałymi brzegami. 
W katalogach firmy Libet i na składach budowlanych mają piękną kostkę, a jak klient się zdecyduje to dostaje kostkę III gatunku.
Czy tam jest w ogóle sprawdzana jakość produktów????
Wydaje mi się, że te kostki nie spełniają żadnej normy....liczy się tylko zysk firmy Libet. Klient za 5 lat kupi nową kostkę, bo ta dłużej nie wytrzyma.....
Będąc w składzie budowlanym zapytaliśmy, gdzie mają do pokazania taką kostkę z pokruszonymi brzegami, żeby pokazać klientom na jaką kostkę mogą trafić, usłyszeliśmy odpowiedź, że jest tak duży popyt na kostę, że kostka od razu z fabryki jedzie do klienta. A taka jak nam się trafiła.... " no wiecie Państwo zdarza się". Był to chyba wypadek przy pracy.
 Firma Libet w ogóle nie dba o swoją markę i prestiż, liczy się tylko chwilowy zysk, bo produkują kostkę z której jak widać coraz więcej klientów jest niezadowolonych. A ich wyjaśnienia odnośnie przyczyn nie uznania reklamacji są po prostu żenujące. Każdy otrzymuje inną odpowiedź- ułożona za ciasno, błąd firmy brukarskiej, błąd technologiczny a może wszystko naraz????
Mamy XXI w.  ludzie ze sobą się kontaktują, internet jest potężną siłą. Radzę Libetowi o tym nie zapominać,. Negatywne wypowiedzi ludzi, którzy stracili na kostce nie małe pieniądze,  da na pewno innym do myślenia. Mam nadzieje, że wybiorą kostkę innej firmy, bo kostkę firmy Libet odradzam wszystkim znajomym....a negatywna opinia idzie dalej w świat.

Mnie kostka kosztowała  25 tyś. złotych. Kredyt na 4 lata wzięty.......i po co mi ta kostka była???Teraz muszę spłacać raty i patrzeć na kostkę, która jest obszarpana....PORAŻKA

----------


## jacek.zoo

> WITAM.
> Oglądaliśmy w okolicy tą samą kostkę położoną na innych podjazdach i się NIE KRUSZY!!!!! Są to kostki położone rok 2, 3 lata temu.
> Oglądaliśmy kostki na składach budowlanych i nigdzie nie mają z takimi skruszałymi brzegami. 
> W katalogach firmy Libet i na składach budowlanych mają piękną kostkę, a jak klient się zdecyduje to dostaje kostkę III gatunku.
> Czy tam jest w ogóle sprawdzana jakość produktów????
> Wydaje mi się, że te kostki nie spełniają żadnej normy....liczy się tylko zysk firmy Libet. Klient za 5 lat kupi nową kostkę, bo ta dłużej nie wytrzyma.....
> Będąc w składzie budowlanym zapytaliśmy, gdzie mają do pokazania taką kostkę z pokruszonymi brzegami, żeby pokazać klientom na jaką kostkę mogą trafić, usłyszeliśmy odpowiedź, że jest tak duży popyt na kostę, że kostka od razu z fabryki jedzie do klienta. A taka jak nam się trafiła.... " no wiecie Państwo zdarza się". Był to chyba wypadek przy pracy.
>  Firma Libet w ogóle nie dba o swoją markę i prestiż, liczy się tylko chwilowy zysk, bo produkują kostkę z której jak widać coraz więcej klientów jest niezadowolonych. A ich wyjaśnienia odnośnie przyczyn nie uznania reklamacji są po prostu żenujące. Każdy otrzymuje inną odpowiedź- ułożona za ciasno, błąd firmy brukarskiej, błąd technologiczny a może wszystko naraz????
> Mamy XXI w.  ludzie ze sobą się kontaktują, internet jest potężną siłą. Radzę Libetowi o tym nie zapominać,. Negatywne wypowiedzi ludzi, którzy stracili na kostce nie małe pieniądze,  da na pewno innym do myślenia. Mam nadzieje, że wybiorą kostkę innej firmy, bo kostkę firmy Libet odradzam wszystkim znajomym....a negatywna opinia idzie dalej w świat.
> ...


Mam takie pytanie, pewnie głównie do grzegorza_si bo pewnie doktorat z prawa reklamacyjnego może robić  :smile:  na wiosnę planuje zrobić obejscie, będzie ok 100m2 kostki. Będzie betonowa, granit czy klinkier odpada, wyjątkowo mi się nie podobają. W wypadku reklamacji kostki, bo po tym co się ostatnio dzieje z tymi kostkami biorę to pod uwagę, jakie są możliwości? Najchętniej z pominięciem wykonawcy, bo będzie robił jeden znajomy, i nie chciałbym mu robić problemu. A biorę jego bo robi dobrze, ponad 10lat temu kładł u moich rodziców i nic się nie pozapadalo i nie ma kolein. Oczywiście będzie to z fakturą.

Lepiej brać materiał od wykonawcy czy prywatnie od niezależnego sprzedawcy?

----------


## kat10286

witam, 

proszę o informację czy ktoś z Was miał problem ze skruszonymi krawędziami kostki i czy podlega to gwarancji?  Czy reklamacja została uznana (kostka wymieniona, odszkodowanie). Czy też ktoś z Was prowadził spół sądowy z firmą LIBET i jak się zakończył? Proszę o pomoc, gdyż mam skruszone krawędzie a widzę że LIBET miga się się od odpowiedzialności - dla nich to normalne zjawisko. Pisaliśmy wcześniej na forum w sprawie naszej kostki - ZESPÓŁ LIBET prosił o kontakt na podany przez nich mail - wysłałem parę maili ze zdjęcimi i prośbą o informacje i zero odzewu i jakiejkolwiek wyjaśnień. Proszę o Waszą pomoc w tej sprawie - przede wszystkim czy kruszenie krawędzi podlega gwarancji. dziękuję

----------


## grzegorz_si

> witam, 
> 
> proszę o informację czy ktoś z Was miał problem ze skruszonymi krawędziami kostki i czy podlega to gwarancji?  Czy reklamacja została uznana (kostka wymieniona, odszkodowanie). Czy też ktoś z Was prowadził spół sądowy z firmą LIBET i jak się zakończył? Proszę o pomoc, gdyż mam skruszone krawędzie a widzę że LIBET miga się się od odpowiedzialności - dla nich to normalne zjawisko. Pisaliśmy wcześniej na forum w sprawie naszej kostki - ZESPÓŁ LIBET prosił o kontakt na podany przez nich mail - wysłałem parę maili ze zdjęcimi i prośbą o informacje i zero odzewu i jakiejkolwiek wyjaśnień. Proszę o Waszą pomoc w tej sprawie - przede wszystkim czy kruszenie krawędzi podlega gwarancji. dziękuję


Tak. Ja miałem. Dostałem nową kostkę i zwrot kosztów montażu i demontażu. Przecież masz wszystko na początku wątku.
Jak masz problem to się zgłasza reklamację.
Nie wiesz na jakich warunkach i zasadach? To idziesz do prawnika-specjalisty a na uczciwość producenta/sprzedawcy nie licz.
W grę wchodzą zbyt duże pieniądze, żeby sobie maile pisać.
Sprawą albo załatwisz profesjonalnie albo na wygraną ewentualną sprawę w sądzie nie licz.

----------


## kat10286

Reklamacja jest zgłoszona. 
Jutro ma przyjechać technolog po raz drugi - pierwszy co był na jesień uznał śmieszą ilość kostki do wymiany (20 m2 z zakupionych 160 m2).
Więc umówiłem się z nimi po zimie jeszcze raz - akurat dziś dzwonili że będą jutro. 
Jak ich mam zmusić do wymiany na nową kostkę - najlepiej na inna, gdyż tą naszą wycofali z produkcji - mówią że do produkują - ale i tak ją szlak trafi - wszędzie gdzie widzę tą kostkę robi się wżera na krawędziach.  
Jak ich zmusić? - prawnikiem ich mogę straszyć - ale jak to nie pomoże i uprą się przy swoim normach itd.? to zostaje sąd.  
Co rozumiesz przez załatwienie sprawy w sposób profesionalny? jak ty załatwiłeś sprawę. Opisz w skrócie? Powoływałeś się ich 3 letnią gwarancję czy ustawową 2 letnią? Przez Prawnika dopiero to załatwiłeś? 

Nie mogę dodać zdjęć na tym forum? jutro napiszę Wam co powiedział technolog na temat uszczerbionych (wyżartych) krawędzi.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Reklamacja jest zgłoszona. 
> Jutro ma przyjechać technolog po raz drugi - pierwszy co był na jesień uznał śmieszą ilość kostki do wymiany (20 m2 z zakupionych 160 m2).
> Więc umówiłem się z nimi po zimie jeszcze raz - akurat dziś dzwonili że będą jutro. 
> Jak ich mam zmusić do wymiany na nową kostkę - najlepiej na inna, gdyż tą naszą wycofali z produkcji - mówią że do produkują - ale i tak ją szlak trafi - wszędzie gdzie widzę tą kostkę robi się wżera na krawędziach.  
> Jak ich zmusić? - prawnikiem ich mogę straszyć - ale jak to nie pomoże i uprą się przy swoim normach itd.? to zostaje sąd.  
> Co rozumiesz przez załatwienie sprawy w sposób profesionalny? jak ty załatwiłeś sprawę. Opisz w skrócie? Powoływałeś się ich 3 letnią gwarancję czy ustawową 2 letnią? Przez Prawnika dopiero to załatwiłeś? 
> 
> Nie mogę dodać zdjęć na tym forum? jutro napiszę Wam co powiedział technolog na temat uszczerbionych (wyżartych) krawędzi.


Słuchaj, ja Ci piszę, a Ty nie słuchasz.
idź do prawnika, bo widać z tego co piszesz, że zielonego pojęcia nie masz co i jak. 
To czy reklamacja jest zgłoszona czy nie formalnie i na czym stoisz to Ci powie specjalista i tyle.
Zmusić to ich może tylko sąd z komornikiem.

Jak załatwiłem sprawę? Po prostu znałem obowiązujące prawo konsumenckie i podparłem się autorytetem prawnika.
Ja załatwiłem to z tytułu niezgodności towaru z umową (przepisy się teraz zmieniły, więc uwaga). Na gwarancję producenta nie liczyłem i Tobie też nie radzę.
Tobie radzę od razu wizytę u prawnika.
Opinię technologa jak myślisz jaką będziesz miał? Przecież to ICH technolog za ICH pieniądze. Naprawdę jesteś aż tak naiwny?

Wybacz cierpkie słowa, ale ciągle nie rozumiem, dlaczego ludzie wierzą w tym kraju w coś takiego jak gwarancja i uczciwość producenta zwłaszcza gdy w grę wchodzą tak duże pieniadze.

----------


## grzegorz_si

Poza tym nic nie wiemy: zgłoszenie na piśmie, czy na słowo honoru, z jakiego tytułu (gwarancja, niezgodność towaru z umową), czy kostka była kupiona oddzielnie, czy jako materiał w ramach wykonanej usługi. Tutaj jest wiele możliwości, dlatego idź do prawnika.

----------


## kat10286

sprawa poszła na piśmie z tytułu niezgodności towaru z umową - ustawowa o sprzedaży konsumenckiej. Towar osobno był kupiony, usługa osobno. Dziś był technolog ocenić kostkę (personalnie wszystko miło ale decyzja z siedziby przyjedzie na piśmie) - ja się domagam wymiany całej kostki wraz z kosztami wymiany. Jedne kostki ze skruszonymi krawędziami ocenili w normie, inne gdzie już widać beton że powinny być wymienione . Albo się dogadamy co do całości albo już się nastawiłem na skierowanie sprawy do sądu. Dam znać jak się sprawa potoczyła.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> sprawa poszła na piśmie z tytułu niezgodności towaru z umową - ustawowa o sprzedaży konsumenckiej. Towar osobno był kupiony, usługa osobno.


Reklamacja zgłaszana do sprzedawcy? 
Kiedy dokładnie? 
Masz potwierdzenie odbioru z datą?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Reklamacja zgłaszana do sprzedawcy? 
> Kiedy dokładnie? 
> Masz potwierdzenie odbioru z datą?


Jeszcze jedno dla potomności: standardowym sposobem spławienia klienta z reklamacją jest odesłanie sprawy niby do technologa, który wydaje pokrętną opinię spławiającą i proponuje w ramach niby ugody 2-3 palety nowej kostki na odczepnego. Tak robi Semmelrock z tego co wiem i Libet. 
Dlatego zanim zgłosimy reklamację skonsultujmy się z prawnikiem, który załatwi to profesjonalnie i dopilnuje formalności. 
Zakładając oczywiście że reklamacja jest zazadna.

----------


## Izakli

Witam,

Bardzo proszę o opinię kogoś, kto ma ułożoną kostkę Libetu Akropol Bronzo i Solaro. Jak ta kostka wygląda po długim czasie i czy warto się na nią zdecydować?
Mam dylemat, ponieważ wycenę otrzymałam na 42 tys, a opinie nie są raczej pochlebne, przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o akropol kasztan.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Witam,
> 
> Bardzo proszę o opinię kogoś, kto ma ułożoną kostkę Libetu Akropol Bronzo i Solaro. Jak ta kostka wygląda po długim czasie i czy warto się na nią zdecydować?
> Mam dylemat, ponieważ wycenę otrzymałam na 42 tys, a opinie nie są raczej pochlebne, przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o akropol kasztan.


Z tego co wyczytalem to problemy sa z kostka jak np zaklad jest nowy ale linienprodukcyjna wymieniaja. U mnie w okolicy jest zaklad libetu ktory od lat robi kostkwle, znajomy brukarz ktory mi  ukladal mowi ze nie spotkal sie z reklamacjami na kostke z tego zakladu, to samo sprzdawca kostki, mniej obiektywny ale tez to potwierdzil. W koncu zaryzykowalem, u siebie polozylem acropol szara i piccola biala, szara, zolta i czarna. Powoem ci z dwa lata czy cos sie dzieje  :smile:

----------


## Izakli

> Z tego co wyczytalem to problemy sa z kostka jak np zaklad jest nowy ale linienprodukcyjna wymieniaja. U mnie w okolicy jest zaklad libetu ktory od lat robi kostkwle, znajomy brukarz ktory mi  ukladal mowi ze nie spotkal sie z reklamacjami na kostke z tego zakladu, to samo sprzdawca kostki, mniej obiektywny ale tez to potwierdzil. W koncu zaryzykowalem, u siebie polozylem acropol szara i piccola biala, szara, zolta i czarna. Powoem ci z dwa lata czy cos sie dzieje



Dwa lata, to trochę poźno :big grin:  no nic, ja chyba też zaryzykuję :smile:  pierwotnie miałam w planach akropol kasztan, ale, jak mi gość przywiózł kostkę, to zrezygnowałam. Paskudna i kolory w katalogu odbiegają od rzeczywistych. Dlatego zdecydowałam się na droższą bronzo i solaro.

----------


## mijodo

Mam pytanie czy ktoś z Państwa kładł na taras płytę tarasowa 40X40 Tierra jasnobeżowy firmy Libet

----------


## PolTeam

Witam. Ja kładłem płytę tarasową maxima 80/80 firmy Libet a wygląda ona tak: i tak:A w odpowiedzi na reklamację dowiedziałem się że plamy widoczne na zdjęciach nie wpływają ujemnie na wygląd estetyczny produktu.

----------


## Misiekd

tak chamskiej próby "ocieplenia wizerunku" dawno tu nie było. Dwa posty, oba w tematach o kijowej jakości produktów Libet i oba wychwalające ich jakość. Pogratulować PRu

----------


## Bogdan Z.

To ja też się włączę z przestrogą.
 Mianowicie BRUK Marki ul.lisia 2 - omijajcie szerzej niż psie odchody na trawniku  !!! 
Poszliśmy do nich z pomysłem i wstępnie wybranymi krawentami kostką i płytami na taras.Nic nie wzbudzało wątpliwości .Niestety stało się. Wszystko odbyło się na zasadzie złapać klienta . Po podpisaniu umowy dostaliśmy "cennik " na prace dodatkowe i się zaczęło piekiełko. Pracownicy jadą a towar zły . Zmuszono do natychmiastowej zmiany towaru za podpisem. Żona pojechała dokonać uzgodnień, uzgodniono poszerzenie powierzchni tarasu by nie kuć całości tylko wierzch ,skuto wszystko. I podsunięto do podpisu .
Wyszła afera po tygodniu prac- odpowiedź firmy schodzimy ze zlecenia bo za mało towaru . Mierzyli a zabrakło obrzeży na 21 Mb { 2 palety } na schody gdzie dom mam 10x15 m !!! a pozostało jakoś 70 szt.do łuków odpadu ale to wina LIBET ,  obrzeża bo firma przecierz "tylko "przerysowała co my pokazaliśmy na samym początku 
Oświadczono nam iż TO MY wymusiliśmy zmianę towaru a "Firma" problemu nie widział gdyż wykonywała coś co nazywano "projektem" a w którejś rozmowie telefonicznej padło "rysunek" Bez żadnej skali !!! A więc ilość towaru się nie zgadzałaa z wstępnej wyceny 35 k pln odstąpiłem od umowy i wyceniono mi wykonane częściowo prace na `~61 k pln !!  obita elewacja , urwana rynna , schodek tarasu wytyczono mi w środku drzwi ... 
Moje zastrzeżenia do LIBET SĄ DO  FOTEK w katalogu na który firma BRUK się powołała, mianowicie w katalogu krawento chyba Alto -z nerw nie pamiętam - jest całe w jednym kolorze piaskowym  { niktnic nie mówił} a w realu tylko fragmenty zaokrąglone są barwione...
W sumie to te dwie firmy nie pokazując paluchem doprowadziły mnie do niekorzystnego rozporządzenia mieniem. 
Ech proszę was uważajcie  :sad:   Gdybym wiedział sam bym robił . Zaufałem i teraz BARDZO ŻAŁUJĘ.

----------


## Bogdan Z.

Zgłosiłem do Libet-u uwagi "BRUKU" że na 6 płytkach możliwa jest niedokładność wymiaru nawet 2,4 cm !!! A libet na razie milczy . Fajnie. Chyba nie polecam również LIBETU. A może ktoś z was miał do płyt chodnikowych koloru piaskowego specyfikację techniczną ? JA nie mam na żadnej z palet mimo fabrycznego pakowania .Orientuje się ktoś ?

----------


## jakubmilkowski

Witam Serdecznie mam ten sam problem, Kostka libet akropol i via trio pokruszyła sie na brzegach po ulozeniu.
Sklep reklamacje odrzucił i powiedzial ze wysle technologa z Libet. Porażka

----------


## jakubmilkowski

http://ifotos.pl/z/qhsnxhn

----------


## jakubmilkowski

Tak wyglada moja kostka po ułożeniu:
http://ifotos.pl/z/qhsnxhe
http://ifotos.pl/z/qhsnxhw

Porażka

----------


## dstr

witam, też mam spore wątpliwości co do kostki którą mam z Libetu, po dwóch latach wygląda jak na foto, czy to normalne? reklamacji nie uznali a kostka ma coraz więcej białych plam i powoli decyduje się na drogę sądową z niezależnym biegłym, obawiam się, że po kolejnej zimie połowa kostki będzie biała zamiast kasztanowa... zreszta do kasztanu już jej daleko....

----------


## kerad85

Przepraszam, że w tym temacie, ale czy możecie polecić inną firmę, z którą nie będzie takich problemów?

----------


## rustin

Odświeże temat. Kostka co prawda Jadar Bergano 6kol ( tak jest na paragonie) ale problem ten sam. Położona rok temu.
Czy według was jest to normalne takie ubytki, kropki jakby wypłukala się po zimie, ukruszone brzegi? 
Nie mam jak wrzucic z telefonu dlatego zdjęcia z dysku Google. https://drive.google.com/folderview?...kNLp5rpoSG6cJS
A może wszystko z nią ok?

----------


## Pafcio107

rustin, mam ten sam problem z moją kostką z Jadaru Bergamo Colorblend Zima. 

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...a-powierzchni)

----------


## rustin

Identyko jak u mnie.
Tylko czy to normalne czy nie bardzo ?
Na forum brukarskim napisali mi , że tak, ale jakoś nie przemawia to do mnie

----------


## Pafcio107

Powiem Ci w ten sposób - nie jestem specjalistą w tym temacie ale nie spotkałem się nigdy z takimi ubytkami w kostce co przykuło moją uwagę. Zrobiłem sobie zdjęcia wybranych kostek na których występują największe ubytki i zrobię zdjęcie po zimie i sprawdzę czy to będzie się pogłębiać. Jeżeli będzie gorzej zdecyduje się chyba na reklamacje u producenta kostki  :sad:

----------


## rustin

Tylko ciekawe co na to producent i taką reklamację. Dowiadywałeś się już u sprzedawcy czy producenta ?

----------


## Pafcio107

Byłem  w sobotę w dziale sprzedaży Jadaru w Grójcu (w miejscu w którym została zakupiona kostka). Pokazałem dokumenty i zdjęcia - Pani w punkcie obsługi stwierdziła że faktycznie problem z kostką jest i jak to ona ujęła "tak nie powinna wyglądać kostka po roku użytkowania". Mam porobić zdjęcia kostki, zeskanować dokumenty i reklamować. Jak do tego podejdzie producent - będę informował.

----------


## reginakagan

Dzień Dobry, w maju tego roku zakupiłam 200m2 kostkę brukową premium firmy Libet. Po położeniu ok 50m2 kostki przez firmę brukarską wyszły na niej rdzawo-czarne plamy (zdjęcia) praktycznie na każdej kostce. Na kostkach, które są jeszcze na paletach również pojawiają się plamy i ten proces jest postępujący, czyli plam jest coraz więcej. A w miejscu plam pojawią się wgłębienie. Kostka ma kolor jasnoszary i ten problem jest bardzo widoczny.
Brukarze stwierdzili, że kruszywo kostki jest zanieczyszczone, prace brukarskie zostały wstrzymane i zgłosiłam reklamację do sprzedawcy. Na oględziny przyjechali przedstawiciele producenta i sprzedawcy, zauważyli problem, ale uznali, że takie plamy są zjawiskiem normalnym. W oficjalnym piśmie otrzymałam informację, że mam położyć kostkę do końca (200m2) a oni okresowo będą przyjeżdżać i ją czyścić.
Szczerze nie wyobrażam sobie położyć 200m2 kostki z plamami, zapłacić firmie brukarskiej duże pieniądze za montaż i codziennie patrzeć na tak zaplamioną kostke.

----------


## reginakagan

3/4 kostek mam w takich plamach i codziennie wychodzą nowe.

----------


## libra100

Próbowałabym jednak dalej pisać do Libetu i zapytać, czy u siebie chcieliby mieć taką nawierzchnię. Co z tego, że jest to proces naturalny jak w zdecydowany sposób zaburza estetykę produktu. Poszukaj informacji na ich stronach, czy gdzieś o tym piszą (o wykwicie wapiennym zapewne tak). Próbuj dalej, trzymam kciuki.

----------

